# تفنيد الاعتراضات على الكتاب المقدس  The Refutation objections on the Holy Bible



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تفنيد الاعتراضات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب المقدس*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *The Refutation objections on the Holy Bible*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]بقلم*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]**[FONT=&quot]مجدى صادق[/FONT]*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الباب الأول*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراضات الشكلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سلامة الكتب المقدسة وبطلان دعوى التحريف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أن الكتب المقدسة تعرضت للتحريف وأنها غير متواترة بسند متصل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     على المعترض قبل أن يطرح نقده أن يسأل نفسه. هل يمكن لأحد أن يحرف كلام الله؟ والسؤال الأهم من هم المتجاسرون على وصم الله بالضعف والكذب لأنه بعد أن وعد بحفظ كلمته عجز عن تحقيق ذلك؟ ألا يعد القائلون بالتحريف مجدفون على الله.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن العقل لا يمكن أن يسلم بمقولة القائلين بالتحريف لأنهم فى الواقع إنما يجدفون على الله بوصمه بالكذب والعجز عن حفظ ناموسه الذي وعد بحفظه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويضادون قول رب المجد " زوال السماء والأرض أيسر من أن تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس[FONT=&quot] " ( لوقا 16 : 17 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الموحى به من الله وهو نافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر. لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالـح " ( تيموثاوس الثانية 3 : 16 , 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أن الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الذى يتضمن التعاليم والإعلانات الإلهية الحقة. لهذا فهو وحده المعتبر منارة العالم الحقيقية إذ لولاه لعاشت البشرية متغربة عن الله ولجهلت الإله الحقيقى وطبيعته المعلنة فى أسفاره المقدسة ولغرقت فى خضم العبادات الوثنية حتى عصرنا الحاضر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لأن البشر وهم يزعمون القدرة على معرفة الله بالعقل إنقادوا بتعاليم ضد المسيح المتنوعة التى تتفق مع أفكارهم الخاصة فسقطوا فى شراك عبادات إبليس المتنوعة وضلوا عن طريق الحق ولم يعرفوه إلا عندما بينه الله لإبراهيم ولنسله من خلال موسى والأنبياء إلى أن أتى بهم إلى غاية الناموس والأنبياء بظهور المبارك نفسه فى ملء الزمان لخلاص كل من يؤمـن به.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا يقـول الكتاب أن العالـم في حكمـة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة، لهذا استحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالـة الكـرازة ( كورنثوس الأولى 1 : 21 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالكتاب المقدس هو وحده الذى يقدم لنا الإعلان الحقيقى عن طبيعة الله مبينا أنه آب غير منظور إلا من خلال ابنه أى صورته الكيانية الناطقة بكلمته, وأنه حى بالروح القدس المحيى الأزلى الأبدى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما بين لنا أن الله خلق الإنسان ليحيا إلى الأبد وأنه يتكون من جوهر روحانى عاقل يسكن جسد حى بالدم القابل الموت, وأن الموت إنما دخل إلى العالم نتيجة الخطية التى دنست دم آدم بشوكة الموت[FONT=&quot] ( كورنثوس الأولى15 : 56 ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقد انتقل هذا الدم المدنس بشوكة الخطية والموت من الآباء إلى الأبناء بزرع الرجل.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأننا صنعنا من الدم بزرع الرجل ( الحكمة 7 : 2 ) ( أعمال 17 : 26 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا تحتم أن يأتى مخلص العالم من نسل امرأة أى من عذراء بدون زرع رجل حتى لا يرث دم الخطية المدنس بشوكة الموت. [FONT=&quot]لهذا كان دم المسيح هو الدم الوحيد الطاهر الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 18 ) حتى يفتدينا بدمه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذى يكفر به عن دمائنا. حتى إذا ما التقى موتنا فى جسده أبطله بروحه المحيى الذى أعطانا إياه فى المعمودية. حتى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] باشتراكنا معه فى المعمودية اتحادا فى شبه موته نشترك أيضا فى قيامته بروحـه الساكن فينا ( رومية 6 : 3 - 11 ) ( رومية 8 : 9 - 11 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والكتاب المقدس وحده هو أيضا الذى بين لنا أصل العالم وعلة وجوده وغايته إذ بين لنا أن الله هو الذى خلق السموات والأرض [FONT=&quot]وبين الأحقاب التاريخية التى مرت عليها الأرض حتى صارت مهيئة لخلق الإنسان.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ثم بين كيف خلق الله آدم وكيف صنعت حواء من ضلعه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكيف دخل الموت إلى العالم؟ وبين وعد الله بخلاصنا بمولود المرأة الذى يسحق رأس الحية.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot] كما بين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تاريخ البشرية من خلق آدم إلى الطوفان العظيم وكيف خلص منه ثمانى أنفس فقط بالفلك.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      كما بين لنا تاريخ العالم بعد الطوفان وكيف أفسدته الخطية, وكيف سعى بنى البشر لبناء برج رأسه فى السماء فنزل الله وبلبل ألسنتهم وفرقهم على كل وجه الأرض. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    كما بين لنا الكتاب قصد الله فى الإختيار بدعوة إبراهيم للخروج من أرضه إلى الأرض التى سيعطيها له ولنسله من بعد. ثم تغرب نسله فى أرض مصر حتى خروجه منها وإعطائه الشريعة على يد موسى. ثم تحقيق الوعد يإدخاله أرض الموعد على يد يشوع. كما بين تاريخ شعبه عبر العصور حتى سبى بابل. ثم عودتهم وتعاقب الأمم عليهم حتى مجىء المسيح مشتهى الأجيال فى ملء الزمان ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب عنه[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والكتاب المقدس هو وحده الذى تضمن نبوات عن الآلام التى سيتقبلها المسيح من أجلنا قبل أن يجلس على كرسى مجده ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 11 ) وأيضا تحقيقها بشهادة الإنجيليين الأربعة الذين شهدوا للمسيح وكتبوا عنه لنؤمن بأن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولتكون لنا إن أمنا حياة باسمه. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وليس المقصود من ذكر الوقائع التاريخية فى الكتاب المقدس أن تكون مجرد تسجيلا لتاريخ البشرية. لكنها أيضاً تبين لنا قصد الله وعمله فى التاريخ وتظهر لنا مجده وأسرار ملكوته. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      والكتاب المقدس هو وحده أيضا الذى أظهر لنا الأمور المختصة بالملكوت وبالملائكة مبينا أوصافها وأنواعها ووظائفها, وبين لنا أصل الشر وكيف دخل إلى العالم بسقوط الشيطان وملائكته, وبين كيفية تداخل الملائكة في أحوال العالم، وتدبير الكون وإدارة قوى الطبيعة, وأن بعضهم يسبحون الله ليلاً ونهاراً وبعضهم يكلفون بأعمال النقمة والتأديب والحرب وبعضهم بأعمال المعونة والإنقاذ والرحمة وخدمة المؤمنين، وأخيراً يأتون في اليوم الأخير في سحاب السماء مع [FONT=&quot]المسيح لجمع مختاريه من أقاصى السموات إلى أقاصيها.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فالكتاب المقدس من منظور تاريخى لا يفوقه ولا يقوم مقامه كتاب من الكتب. ومن منظور نبوى نجده وحده الذى يقدم الإعلان الحقيقى عن الإله الواحد الحق, وهو الوحيد أيضا الذى يظهر الطريق الحقيقى للخلاص من عقوبة الموت الأبدى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    والكتاب المقدس فى تكامله ودقته وتفاصيله لا يعدله كتاب آخر على وجه الأرض فيما يقدمه من حقائق فى شتى المجالات التى عرض لها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فهل يمكن لمثل هذا الكتاب أن يكون محرفا ؟!.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   شهادة الرب للكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    بناء على ما تقدم فلسنا نريد أن نتعامل طويلاً مع إدعاءات التحريف. سيما وقد شهد الرب نفسه بأن كل كتب العهد القديم كما تسلمها اليهود هي كلمة الله الموحى بها, واستشهد منها ليعلن لهم أنه هو المسيح وأن مسحته أزلية[FONT=&quot] ( الأمثال 8 : 23 ) بقوله :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " إنه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب الذى تلى على مسامعكم " ( لوقا 4 : 16 - 21 )[FONT=&quot] وذلك بعد أن تلى عليهم نبوة إشعياء النبى القائل "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] روح السيد الرب على لأنه مسحنى ( مزمور 45 : 6 - 7 ) لأبشر المساكين أرسـلنى لأعصب منكسرى القلب لأنادى للمسـبيين بالعتق وللمأسـورين بالإطلاق ( إشعياء 61 : 1 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]" وأعلن أن ما كتب فى ناموسهم لا يمكن نقضه ( يوحنا 10 : 35 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وعندما ظهر الرب لتلميذى عمواس ( لوقا وكليوباس ) ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب .. ثم قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم. أنه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير ( لوقا 24 : 27 , 44 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر أن التوراة التى كانت بين يدى بنى إسـرائيل والتى شهد السيد المسيح وتلاميذه بصحتها واستشهدوا بآياتها فى مواضع كثيرة لإثبات الأمور المختصة بيسوع فى موسى والأنبياء ( أعمال  28 : 23 ) تتفق مع أقدم مخطوطات العهد القديم التى ترجع إلى سنة 300 قبل الميلاد والتى عثر عليها مؤخرا ضمن مخطوطات البحر الميت المكتشفة حديثا والتى تتفق بدورها مع النص الماسورى ومع النسخ المتداولة حاليا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما بالنسبة للعهد الجديد ففضلا عن وجود آلاف المخطوطات التى ترجع إلى القرون الأولى فقد أثبتت الأبحاث والدراسات أنه حتى لو فقدت جميع هذه المخطوطات فإنه يمكن تجميع العهد الجديد كله من خلال جمع آياته من كتابات وشروحات وتفاسير أباء الكنيسة فى العصور الأولى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لذلك فإن دعاوى التحريف فى ظل الكشوف والأبحاث الحديثة لا محل لها من الإعراب ولا يقول بها إلا مغرض أو جاهل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      نستخلص نتيجة واحدة من كل ما سبق. لقد فشل المعترضين في أن يشككوا في الكتاب المقدس على أنه كلمة الله. ومثلهم مثل كثيرين من قبلهم, لقد كشفوا عن أنفسههم كنقاد لا قيمة لنقدهم للكتب المقدسة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شهادة الرسل لأسفار العهد الجديد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المحقق أن المسيحيين منذ العصر الرسولى وحتى الآن يتعبدون بتلاوة أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه في كنائسهم. كما كان [FONT=&quot]اليهود يتعبدون بتلاوة العهد القديم في مجامعهم وهو ما أثبته لوقا البشير عندما ذكر حدث مجىء يسوع إلى الناصرة ودخوله المجمع حسب عادته فى السبت حيث دفع إليه سفر إشعياء النبى ليتلوا منه ما كتبه إشعياء عنه بروح النبوة  ( لوقا 4 : 16 - 21 ).    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وكانت الرسائل تقرأ فى الكنائس ويتم تبادلها فيما بينها الأمر الذى أثبته بولس الرسول بقوله " ومتى قرئت عندكم [FONT=&quot]هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرأ أيضاً في كنيسة اللاودكيين، والتي من لاودكية تقرأونها[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]أنتم أيضاً " ( كولوسي 4 : 16 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى رسالته إلى مؤمنى تسالونيكى طلب تعميم قرآتها على جميع المؤمنين بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أناشدكم بالرب أن تقرأ هذه الرسالة على جميع الأخوة القديسين ( تسالونيكى الأولى 5 : 27 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكان الرسـل فى تنقلاتهـم يحملـون معهـم كتب ورقـوق الكتـاب المقـدس ( تيموثاوس الثانية 4 : 13 ) ولم يكونوا يجهلون الأناجيل ورسائل بعضهـم البعض ( بطرس الثانية 3 : 15 - 16 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما كانوا يجتمعون معا للمداولة وتنظيم الخدمة, وهو ما كشفه بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية بقوله أنه صعد بعد ثلاث سنوات من ظهور الرب له إلى أورشليم ( أى نحو سنة 39 للميلاد ) ليتعرف ببطرس ومكث عنده خمسة عشر يوما ولكنه لم يرى غيره من الرسل إلا يعقوب أخا الرب .. ثم بعد أربعة عشر سنة صعد أيضا إلى أورشـليم بموجب إعلان فأعطـاه يعقوب وبطرس ويوحنا يمين الشركـة ( غلاطية 1 : 18 - 19 + 2 : 1 - 10 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما وضع الرسل مصنفا بعنوان تعاليم الرسل ( الدسقولية ) أثبتوا فيه كتب العهد القديم التى تسلمتها الكنيسة كما أثبتوا أسفار ورسائل العهد الجديد التى كتبت حتى سنة 64 للميلاد المجيد ( الدسقولية الفصل العاشر ).[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]          وقد إبتدأ الرسل فى وضع مقدمة الدسقولية عقب صعود الرب إلى السماء سنة 34 ميلادية وتضمنت سفر عهد الرب وكتابين الأول خاص بالقوانين المنظمة للكنيسة والثانى خاص بالعلمانيين وجرى إستكمال هذه الكتب وإضافة فصول أخرى إليها فى مجمع أورشليم المنعقد سنة 51 ميلادية ( أعمال 15 : 6 ) واستمر الإستكمال وإضافة الكتب والفصول إليها وترتيبها موضوعيا حتى بلغت ثمانى كتب تحت يد أكليمندس الذى صار ثالث أسقفا على روما ( 91 - 100 للميلاد ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن الإدعاء بأنِ أسفار العهد الجديد غير متواترة بسند متصل تتهاوى أمام ثبوت حقيقة التسليم الرسولى بسند متصل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الأمر الذى أثبته بولس الرسول بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " لأننى تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا " ( كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 23 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شهادة الكتاب الكنسيون لأسفار العهد الجديد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أثبت الكتاب الكنسيون فى كتاباتهم أسماء الكتب الإلهية التى تسلموها بسند متصل بما يعرف بالتسليم الرسولى واقتبسوا منها ووضعوا تفسيرا لها[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1.  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك رسالتان من تأليف اكليمندس أسقف روما اقتبس فيها من الأناجيل ومن الرسائل, وحث مؤمنى كورنثوس فى رسالته الأولى إليهم إلى الرجوع للرسالة التى كتبها إليهم المغبوط بولس  ( أكليمندس الأولى 47 : 1 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وفي سنة 160 ميلادية ألف تيتيانوس[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كتاب اتفاق الأناجيل الأربعة المعروف بالدياطسرون أى الرباعى مما يشهد بتواتر الأناجيل الأربعة.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما وضع أكليمنضس الإسكندرى مؤلفا بعنوان " وصف المناظر " ضمنه وصفا موجزا لكل أسفار العهد الجديد القانونية والتعليمية مثل رسالة برنابا, وقد أثبت فى مؤلفه نسبة رسالة العبرانيين لبولس الرسول[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2.   [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومن أهم الجداول التى وصلتنا جدول أوريجانوس ( 185 - 254 ميلادية ) الذى أثبت فيه ما تسلمته الكنائس من الكتب المقدسة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد ذكر يوسابيوس في [FONT=&quot]تاريخه الجدول الذي حرره أوريجانوس, وهذا يدل على أن المسيحيين لم يعرفوا سوى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]كتبهم الموحى بها.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ووضـع كل من أثناسيوس الرسـولى ( 325 ميلادية ) وكيرلس عمـود الدين ( 430 ميلادية ) جدولاً بأسماء كتب العهد الجديد، وهي ذات الكتب التي عندنا [FONT=&quot]الآن.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شهادة الإقتباسات بتواتر أسفار العهد الجديد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات إلى كونها دليل على تواتر أسفار العهد الجديد للأسباب التالية : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى, وجاءت بعدة لغات أشهرها اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية. كما اقتبسها آباء ينتمون إلى جنسيات وقوميات مختلفة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه الإقتباسات تمكننا من إستعادة العهد الجديد كاملا إلا بضع آيات.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شهادة المخطوطات للعهد القديم[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 قبل الميلاد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100 قبل الميلاد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثانى الميلادى. 
مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرون من السادس حتى التاسع الميلادى.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شهادة المخطوطات للعهد الجديد[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      1 - مخطوطة جون رايلاند ( Ryland )[FONT=&quot] ( 125 ميلادية ) وهي أقدم المخطوطات وقد عثر عليها فى مصر وبها نص إنجيل يوحنا وقد تم حفظ المخطوطة في مكتبة مانشستر بإنجلترا.  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        وهذا برهان على أن إنجيل يوحنا كتب فى عهد أقدم من هذا التاريخ الأمر الذى يثبت صحة التسليم الرسولى بأن كاتب الإنجيل هو يوحنا نفسه. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     2 - بردية بودمير الثانية ( Bodmer )[FONT=&quot] ( 125 ميلادية ) موجودة بمكتبة بودمير وتحوي إنجيل يوحنا. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     3 - برديات شستر بيتي ( Chester Beatty Papyri )[FONT=&quot] ( 200 ميلادية ) يوجد جزء منها في متحف بيتي في دبلن، وجزء في جامعة متشيجان, وتحتوي ثلاث برديات منها على معظم العهد الجديد. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     4 - النسخة الفاتيكانية ( Codex Vaticanus )[FONT=&quot] ( 325 ميلادية ) موجودة بمكتبة الفاتيكان وتحوي الكتاب المقدس باللغة اليونانية. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      5 - النسخة السينائية ( Codex Sinaiticus )[FONT=&quot] ( 3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]0 ميلادية ) موجودة في المتحف البريطاني، وتحوي كل العهد الجديد ما عدا مرقس 16 : 9 - 20  ويوحنا 7 : 53 - 8 : 11 كما تحوي أكثر من نصف العهد القديم, وقد عثر عليها تشندرف في دير جبل سيناء عام 1844 وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 واشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الاتحاد السوفيتي سنة 1933 للميلاد. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     6 - النسخة الإسكندرانية ( Codex Alexandrinus )[FONT=&quot] ( 400 ميلادية ) بالمتحف البريطاني، كتبت باليونانية في مصر، وتحوي الكتاب المقدس. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     7 - النسخة الافرايمية ( Codex Ephraemi )[FONT=&quot] ( 400 ميلادية ) موجودة في المكتبة الوطنية في باريس. وتحتوى على كل العهد الجديد عدا رسالتي تسالونيكي الثانية ويوحنا الثانية. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     8 - النسخة البيزية ( Codex Bezae )[FONT=&quot] (450 ميلادية ) موجودة في مكتبة كامبريدج وتحوي الأناجيل وأعمال الرسل باللغتين اليونانية واللاتينية. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        وهذه المخطوطات القديمة، وغيرها الكثير، تُظهِر أن تاريخ المخطوطات الموجودة عندنا قريب جداً من تاريخ كتابة النسخ الأصلية إذا قارنا ذلك بأي مخطوطة أخرى لأى كتاب قديم. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن هذه الكثرة من مخطوطات العهد الجديد والتي يعود الكثير منها إلى العصور الأولى التي تكاد تتصل بتاريخ كتابة النسخ الأصلية. تجعل نص العهد الجديد يقف فريداً بين كل الكتابات الكلاسيكية القديمة، ولا تدانيه في ذلك أية كتابات أخرى. [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شهادة الترجمات للعهد الجديد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من الأمور التي تؤيد صحة العهد الجديد وتواتره بسند متصل وتسليم رسولى. وجود ترجمات قديمة للعهد الجديد. فقد ترجم المبشرون الأوائل أسفار العهد الجديد إلى لغات الشعوب التي يبشرون بها لتساعدهم على نشر الإيمان. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهكذا ترجم العهد الجديد إلى القبطية والسريانية واللاتينية والعربية, وقد تمت الترجمتان السريانية واللاتينية حوالي عام 150 ميلادية وهذا أقرب ما يكون إلى زمن كتابة الأسفار الأصلية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد عثر على أكثر من خمسة عشر ألف مخطوطة من الترجمات القديمة. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولا : الترجمات القبطية ( المصرية ) :[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تمت الترجمة الأولى للقبطية نحو سنة 150 ميلادية وقد عثر على مخطوطات قبطية للعهد الجديد ترجع إلى القرون الثانى والثالث والرابع بيانها كالتالى: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1 -  النسخة الصعيدية بدأها نبينوس سنة 185 للميلاد وعثر على نسخ ترجع إلى سنة 200 - 225 ميلادية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 -  النسخة البحيرية في القرن الرابع. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 -  نسخة الأخميمية والفيومية في القرن الرابع. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا  :  الترجمات السريانية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       اللغة السريانية تطلق على اللغة الآرامية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1 - الترجمة البسيطة أنجزت في منتصف القرن الثانى الميلادى وعثر على 350 مخطوطة من هذه الترجمة ترجع إلى القرن الخامس. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 -  نسخة فلسطين السريانية يرجعها معظم العلماء للقرن الخامس الميلادى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 -  النسخة الفيلوكسنيان للعهد الجديد وترجع لعام 508 ميلادية قام بترجمتها للسريانية ترجمة جديدة بوليكاربوس وقدمها إلى فيلوكيناس أسقف مابوج. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4 -  نسخة هاركل السريانية " وترجع لعام 616 ميلادية قام بها توماس الهاركلي. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثا :  الترجمات اللاتينية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1 -  النسخة البابينسية 300 ميلادية وهى ترجمة لاتينية قديمة أفريقية نقلت عن بردية من القرن الثاني. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 -  النسخة الفرسيليانية  (360 ميلادية ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 -  الفولجاتا اللاتينية ومعناها " الشعبية " قام بها القديس ايرونيموس ( جيروم ) سكرتير دماسوس أسقف روما وأنجزها فى الفترة من عام 366 حتى 384 ميلادية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4 -  النسخة الكوربيانية ( 400 ميلادية ) تحوي الأناجيل الأربعة. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5 -  النسخة البلاتينية ( القرن الخامس الميلادي ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابعا :  الترجمات العربية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المحقق تاريخيا أنه كان بين اليهود المجتمعين فى إورشليم يهود عرب كانوا بين من تلقوا أولى كلمات البشارة بالمسيح المخلص الذى أبطل الموت بقيامتـه الظافـرة ( أعمال 2 : 11 ) وهذا معناه أن كلمة الله وصلت العربية منذ وقت مبكر, ونعرض فيما يلى لأهم الترجمات العربية التى تم طباعتها فى العصر الحديث.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1 –  الترجمات العربية للعهد القديم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        أ   -  ترجمة الحاخام جدعاون المعلم الشهير فى مدرسة بابل فى القرن التاسع الميلادى وقد تم طبع هذه الترجمة فى لندن سنة 1645 ميلادية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        ب  -  الترجمة العربية لأسفار موسى الخمسة التى قام بها أحد علماء اليهود وترجع إلى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى وقد تم طبع هذه الترجمة فى أوربا سنة 1622 ميلادية.     [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        ج  -  ترجمة للأسفار النبوية عن الترجمة السبعينية ترجع للقرن العاشر الميلادى قام بها عالم يهودى سكندرى وقد تم طبع هذه الترجمة فى باريس سنة 1645 وأعيد طبعها فى لندن سنة 1657 ميلادية.     [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 –  الترجمات العربية للعهد الجديد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        هناك عدة ترجمات عربية للعهد الجديد ترجع إلى القرن السابع الميلادى أخذت عن نسخ أقدم منها, وقد طبعت الأناجيل الأربعة فى رومية سنة 1591 ميلادية وطبع كل العهد الجديد فى هولاندا سنة 1616 وأعيد طبعه فى باريس سنة 1645 ثم فى لندن سنة 1657 ميلادية.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 –  الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس بعهديه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أ   -  الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس بعهديه قام بها أسقف أشبيلية بأسبانيا سنة 750 ميلادية نقلا عن ترجمة إيرونيموس اللاتينية المعروفة بالفولجاتا وقد عثر على جملة نسخ منها إلا أنها لم تطبع.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ب  -  الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس التى قام بها سركيس الرزى مطران دمشق فى سنة 1620 ميلادية حيث قام مع جملة من العلماء بجمع عدة نسخ عربية وقابلوها مع الترجمة اللاتينية المعروفة بالفولجاتا وقد طبعت هذه الترجمة العربية مع الفولجاتا فى رومية سنة 1671 ميلادية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ج  -  الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس التى قام بها المرسل الأمريكانى كرنيليوس فان ديك فى بيروت نقلا عن اللغات الأصلية وقد تم طبع العهد الجديد فى بيروت سنة 1860 ميلادية وفى سنة 1865 تم طبع الكتاب المقدس كاملا وجملة أسفاره 66 سفرا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     د  -  ترجمة الآباء اليسوعيين للكتاب المقدس عن اللغات الأصلية ونرى أنها اعتمدت على تنقيح ترجمة فان ديك وقد طبع الجزء الأول من العهد القديم فى بيروت سنة 1876 ميلادية والجزء الثانى سنة 1878 ميلادية وضم الجزئين 46 سفرا شملت الأسفار القانونية الثانية وعددها سبعة[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3. أما العهد الجديد فطبع كاملا سنة 1877 ميلادية وضم 27 سفرا. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ثم دمجت الأجزاء الثلاثة فى مجلد واحد جملة أسفاره 73  سفرا. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هـ -  الترجمة العربية المنقحة للكتاب المقدس التى أصدرها المركز المسيحى فى مصر عام [FONT=&quot]1988 با[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سم الكتاب المقدس كتاب الحياة "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ترجمة تفسيرية ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن الكتاب المقدس يستشهد بكتب غير موجودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ضاع من أسفار العهد القديم الكثير. مثل سفر الحروب ( عدد 21: 14 ) وسفر ياشر ( يشوع 10: 13 ) وثلاثة كتب لسليمان ( الملوك الأول 4: 32-34 )، وكتاب قوانين السلطنة للنبي صموئيل (صموئيل الأول 10: 25) وتاريخ صموئيل، وتاريخ ناثان النبي، وتاريخ جاد الرائي ( أخبار الأول 29: 29 , 30 )، وكتاب شمعيا، وعدّو الرائي، وأخيا النبي، ورؤى يعدو الرائي ( أخبار الثانى 9: 29)، وياهو النبي ابن حناني ( أخبار الثانى 20: 34 ) وكتاب إشعياء النبي عن الملك عزّيا ( أخبار الثانى 26: 22 ) ورؤيا اشعياء النبي عن حزقيا ( أخبار الثانى  32: 32 ) ومرثية النبي إرميا على يوشيا ( أخبار الثانى 35: 25 ) وكتاب تواريخ الأيام ( نحميا 12: 23 ) فجملة ما ضاع نحو عشرين كتاباً من العهد القديم[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولا    :  بالنسبة لسفر الحروب [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    هذا السفر يحوي رواية إنتصار موسى على عماليق، وقوانين لإرشاد يشوع في حروبه, ولم تكتب بوحي إلهي، ولم يكلف موسى بتبليغها لبني إسرائيل، فلم تدرج في الكتب الموحى بها.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا    :  بالنسبة لسفر ياشر [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      سفر ياشر معناه سفر المستقيم , وهو يحتوي على ذكر الحوادث التي حصلت للأمة اليهودية من سنة إلى أخرى، ولا سيما وقوف الشمس, ويشتمل على قوانين حربية، ونصائح عسكرية واستعمال القوس كما في صموئيل الثانى 1: 18 وعلى هذا فلم يُكتَب بوحي إلهي، بل دوّنه أحد المؤرخين الذي كان يدوّن حوادث عصره، وسُمّي ياشر أي المستقيم لصدق روايته.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      على أنه يوجد إلى يومنا هذا كتاب باللغة العبرية يسمى ياشر ويشتمل على قصائد وطنية تذكر الأبطال الأتقياء الذين اشتهروا بالإقدام, وعلى هذا القول بما أنه ليس بوحي إلهي، فالواجب عدم الالتفات إليه. سواء كان موجوداً أو معدوماً.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد جرت عادة البلغاء أن يعززوا كلامهم بالاستشهاد بالأقوال المشهورة أو المسلمة عند الخصم لإلزامه الحجة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلى هذا الأسلوب جرى الرسل والأنبياء الذين أعلنوا أقوال الوحي:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 1 )  فاستشهد بولس الرسول في أعمال الرسل 17: 28 بشطر من أقوال أراتس القائل لأننا أيضا ذرية الله وطبقها على مقصوده. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 2 )  واستشهد في تيطس 1: 12 بقول أبيمانيدس شاعر من كريت، وكان عند الكريتيين بمنزلة نبي، فقال: إن الكريتيين دائماً كذابون وحوش ردية بطون بطالة, فأورد كلام هذا الشاعر في مقام الاستدلال، فيجوز الاستشهاد في أقوال الوحي بمثل هذه الأدلة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثا    :  بالنسبة لأسفار سليمان الثلاثة : [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ورد في ملوك الأول " وتكلم ( سليمان ) بثلاثة آلاف مثل، وكانت نشائده ألفاً وخمساً, وتكلم عن الأشجار من الأرز الذي في لبنان إلى الزوفا النابت في الحائط, وتكلم عن البهائم وعن الطير وعن الدبيب وعن السمك, وكانوا يأتون من جميع الشعـوب ليسمعوا حكمة سليمان ومن جميع ملـوك الأرض الذين سمعوا بحكمته " ( الملوك الأول 4: 32-34 ).[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تكلم سليمان بثلاثة آلاف مثل، وكانت نشائده ألفاً وخمساً، ولكن هذا لا يدل على أنها دونت في كتب، بل إن سليمان فقط تكلم بها, ومع أنها عامرة بالحكمـة إلا أنها ليست وحياً إلهياً, ولو كانت وحياً لدونها اليهود وحافظوا عليها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    والوحي يقصد هنا أن يصف حكمة سليمان العظيمة التي لم يصل إليها أحد قبله ولا بعده.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فقد ألف سليمان عن النباتات والحيوانات، وهي مختصة بالعلوم، ولا يلزم أن كل إنسـان يعرفها, ومع أن العلمـاء الباحثين في التاريخ يتأسـفون على فقدها، إلا أنها لا تختص بالدين.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابعا   :  بالنسبة لكتاب قوانين المملكة : [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لا يفهم من عبارة الوحي الإلهي أنه أوحي لصموئيل بسفر غير السفرين اللذين عندنا، وهاك نص عبارة الوحي الإلهي كما في صموئيل الأول 10: 25 " فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة، وكتبه في السفر، ووضعه أمام الرب " وهذا  يعني أن صموئيل دون القوانين الدستورية بين الملك وبين الشعب كما جرت عادة بني إسرائيل, ولما تولى داود المملكة قطع عهداً مع شيوخ بني إسرائيل كما في صموئيل الثانى 5: 3 وكذلك لما تولى رحبعام المملكة طلب منه بنو إسرائيل أن يقطع معهم عهداً بالرفق بهم، ولما رفض انشقوا عنه ( ملوك الأول 12: 4-24 ) ولما تولى يهوياداع الحكم قطع عهداً بينه وبين الله وبين الأمة ( ملوك الثانى 11: 17 ) وعلى هذا القياس دوّن صموئيل القوانين الدستورية ببيان امتيازات الملك وحقوقه، وعيّن حدوده حتى لا يستبد، وأوضح واجبات الأمة نحو ملكها، ووضع هذا القانون الدستوري أمام الرب شهادة على أن كل فريق يقوم بما عليه من الواجبات، وسلّمه للكهنة تثبيتاً لهذا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فهل يصح أن نفهم من هذا أن صموئيل كتب سفراً موحى به وضاع؟ حاشا وكلا![FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خامسا   :  بالنسبة لكتب أخبار الأنبياء صموئيل وناثان وجاد  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      نقرأ فى سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 29: 29 و30  ما نصه " وأمور داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في [FONT=&quot]سفر أخبار صموئيل الرائي, وأخبار ناثان النبي, وأخبار جاد الرائي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      المحقق أن تاريخ داود النبي مذكور بالتفصيل في سفر صموئيل النبي وفي سفر الملوك وفي سفر أخبار الأيام الأول, وهذه الكتب بأيدينا نطالعها ونستفيد منها ونعرف منها أنه لم يضع شيء من تاريخ داود النبى, ومراد النبي في أخبار الأيام الأول 29: 29 و30 الاستشهاد بأسفار صموئيل والملوك، وهي موجودة, فالنبي لم يستشهد بشيء وهمي معدوم لا وجود له، بل استشهد بشيء له وجود حقيقي, وبيان ذلك أن سفري صموئيل النبي هما من كتابة صموئيل النبي ومعنونان باسمه, أما سفرا الملوك وسفرا الأخبار فكتبها عددٌ من الأنبياء، فكل نبي دوَّن حوادث عصره، ومن هؤلاء الأنبياء ناثان النبي, وجاد الرائي ".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والدليل على ذلك أن كل تواريخ بني إسرائيل سجلت بواسطة الأنبياء.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالأخبار التى سجلها ناثان النبى وجاد الرائى عن الملك داود جميعها موجودة في أسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام، وتاريخه مكتوب بالتفصيل في هذه الكتب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما سفر تواريخ الأيام المذكور في نحميا فهو سفر أخبار الأيام الذى بين أيدينا.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهناك كتب ورد ذكرها في العهد القديم موجودة، ولكنها سُمِّيت بأسماء أخرى أو دمجت فى أسفار أخرى كأسفار الأخبار ، فأسفار صموئيل الأول والثانى والملوك الأول والثانى وأخبارالأيام الأول والثانى لم يكتبها نبي واحد، بل كتبها عدَّة أنبياء الواحد بعد الآخر، فإنه لم ينقطع قيام الأنبياء فى بني إسرائيل إلا عند ختام كتب العهد القديم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فكان إذا أراد الله تدوين تواريخ أو أخبار لنقلها إلى الخلف، أوحى إلى أنبيائه بها, وعلى هذا كتب ناثان النبى وجاد الرائى وغيرهم أجزاء من هذه الكتب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومما يؤيد أن عِدة أنبياء دونوا هذه التواريخ أن إشعياء النبي كتب في نبوته أربعة أصحاحات وردت في سـفر الملوك الثاني، مما يدل على أنه هـو الذي كتبها في الأصل ( أنظر ملوك الثانى 18-20 وقابلها بما ورد في إشعياء 36-39 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومما يدل على عدم امكان ضياع شيء من العهد القديم ما يأتي: [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 1 )   حرص اليهود على كتبهم المقدسة. حيث أظهروا غاية التحفظ والتيقظ في حفظها ونسخها.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 2 )   تدل ترجمة الترجمة السبعينية للكتاب المقدس التى تمت سنة 285 قبل الميلاد على أنه لم يضع من كتبهم شيء.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 3 )   تدل شهادة السيد المسيح ورسله للكتب المقدسة على عدم ضياع شيء منها، فقد استشهدوا بها وحضوا على مطالعتها مما يدل على سلامتها.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والخلاصة : [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أنه لم يفقد كتاب من الكتب الموحى بها مطلقاً. على أنه كثيرا ما كان الأنبياء يكتبون أسفاراً أو رسائل خاصة يدون فيها النبى أو الرسول تواريخ عادية أو تنبيهات خصوصية بدون وحي إلهي, فسواء كانت هذه الكتب أو الرسائل موجودة أو غير موجودة فإن الأمر على حد سواء.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]   -  يوسابيوس القيصرى " تاريخ الكنيسة " ص 253 - 258 [/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot]   -  يوسابيوس القيصرى " تاريخ الكنيسة " ص 302 - 303[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot] -  معلوم أن الكنيسة المسيحية الأولى كانت تعترف بمجموعتين من الأسفار المقدسة.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المجموعة الأولى تتكون من 39 سفرا جمعها نحميا النبى ونسب جمعها لعزرا النبى والكاهن الذى قام بترتيبها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما المجموعة الثانية فكانت تتكون من 7 أسفار جمعها يهوذا المكابى خمسة من يهود الشتات وأضاف إليهم سفرى المكابيين الأول والثانى.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    واستمرت الكنيسة المسيحية تعتمد المجموعتين حتى بعد ظهور الجماعات البروتستانتية التى خالفت التقليد الكنسى بإنكارها المجموعة الثانية كما أنكرت الكهنوت والهيكل والأسرار. لهذا حرمتهم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وأفرزتهم كمخالفين للكنيسة فصاروا يعقدون اجتماعاتهم فى [FONT=&quot]قاعات أو مجامع خاصة بهم[/FONT].[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4[FONT=&quot]   -  هذا الاعتراض والرد عليه منقول بتصرف من كتاب " شبهات شيطانية حول الكتاب المقدس ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثالث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على الأسفار غير القانونية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن الأناجيل والرسائل الغنوسية المكتشفة حديثا تضمنت تعاليم تناقض أسفار العهد الجديد القانونية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المحقق تاريخيا أن كثيرين فى العصر الرسولى من المؤمنين واليهود والأمم شرعوا فى تسجيل وتأريخ حياة السيد المسيح وجاءت هذه الكتب الكثيرة معبرة عن معتقدات هؤلاء الأفراد فى المسيح وقد تضمن بعضها وقائع وتعاليم صحيحة إلا أنها لم تكتب بوحى إلهى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ثم فى آواخر القرن الثانى الميلادى بدأ ظهور كتب منحولة تستهدف هدم الفداء وإنكار الصلب من قبل جماعات من محضرى الأرواح النجسة اشتهروا باسم الغنوسيين وقد تضمنت كتبهم خرافات مضادة للحق الكتابى أملتها عليهم الأرواح الشيطانية النجسة ونسبت بعضها إلى رسل المسيح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والمحقق تاريخيا أن الكنيسة منذ نشأتها كانت منظمة على شكل هرمى رأسه الرسل الذين أقاموا فى كل إقليم أساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة ورسموا أن الأول فيهم هو أسقف المدينة الأم أى عاصمة البلاد, وبهذا تأسست تلقائيا خمس أسقفيات رئيسية فى أورشليم ومصر وأنطاكية وأفسس وروما, ولم تتعمد أى من هذه الأسقفيات أن تحرق أو تتلف النسخ الأصلية من الإنجيل بهدف الإبقاء على نسخة واحدة خالية من الأخطاء أو مخالفة للأصل حتى كان يظن أن الإنجيل الذي عندنا الآن ليس هو الإنجيل الحقيقي, بل أن هذه النسخ ظلت موجودة ومتداولة بين الكنائس والأفراد وفى متناول حتى الوثنيين منذ العصر الرسولى حتى وقتنا هذا كما هى دون أدنى تغيير أو تحريف وقد عثر على نسخ كثيرة لا تزال باقية إلى الآن ترجع إلى بدايات القرن الثانى الميلادى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فضلا عما تقدم فإن المسيحيين الأولين، لثقتهم المطلقة في صدق [FONT=&quot]أسفار العهد الجديد الذي بين أيديهم. لم يحرقوا حتى الكتب التي ألفها أصحاب البدع عن المسيح لإنكار لاهوته وصلبه في الفترة الواقعة بين أواخر القرن الثاني وأواخر القرن الرابع والتى أطلقوا عليها زوراً وبهتانا اسم الإنجيل. بل أبقاها هؤلاء المسيحيون كما[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]هي, وأفرزوها ككتب غير قانونية وحفظوها ونسخوها ونشروها بلغات كثيرة، مراعاةً لمبدأ حرية الرأى. ليفسحوا المجال أمام الناس في كل العصور للمقارنة بين ما جاء في هذه الكتب، وبين ما جاء في الإنجيل الذي بين أيديهم، الأمر الذي يدل على أمانتهم ونزاهتهم وعدم[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]جواز إتهامهم بإجراء أي تحريف في الأناجيل.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه رغم أن هذه الأناجيل المنحولة لا تعترف بها الكنيسة إلا أنها لم تحرقها أو تتلفها وإنما أفرزتهـا ككتب غير قانونيـة, وقد حفظ لنـا التاريخ العديد منهـا تم طبعها فى مجموعـة " Ante-Nicene FathersVol_VIII[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما الكتب القانونية فقد تسلمتها الكنيسة من الرسل وحفظتهـا ولم تكن تجهـل ما هو من وضع الرسل وما هو من وضع الأفراد أو الهراطقة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ومن أبرز الأدلة التى تثبت وجود التسليم الرسولى وتواتره ما كتبه بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى لمؤمنى كورنثوس بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فأمدحكم أيها الأخوة على أنكم تذكروننى فى كل شىء وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم .. لأنى تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا ( كورنثوس الأولـى 11 : 2 , 23 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى رسالته الأولى لمؤمنى كولوسى كتب يقول:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أناشدكم فى الرب أن تقرأ هذه الرسالة على جميع الإخوة القديسين ( تسالونيكى الأولى 5 : 27 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى سفر الرؤيا نجد أن يوحنا يكتب إلى السبع الكنائس التى فى أسيا ما أعلنه له الرب فى الجزيرة التى تدعى بطمس ( رؤيا 1 : 4 , 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وكتب بطرس ما يشير إلى معرفته برسائل بولس بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا، كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له كما فى الرسائل كلها أيضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الأمور التى فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقى الكتب أيضا لهلاك أنفسهم ( بطرس الثانية 3 : 15 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذا معناه أن الأسفار المقدسة المعترف بها فى الكنائس الرسولية كانت معروفة لدى جميع كنائس المسكونة وكانت ومازالت تستخدم فى طقوس وخدمات وقراءات هذه الكنائس حتى وقتنا هذا دون خلاف بينها فى ذلك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلى هذا فإن الأناجيل المنحولة وإن عرفت من الكنيسة إلا أنها لا تقرها ولا تعترف بها ككتب من وضع الرسل. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ومن البراهين التى تثبت عدم قانونية هذه الأسفار المنحولة أنه لم يرد ذكرها حتى فى كتابات أعداء المسيحية, ولو كانوا يعلمون بقانونيتها وأن المسيحيين يعولون عليها، لكانت خير معين لهم فى هجماتهم على المسيحية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى هذا يقول العلامة أوريجانوس: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تتمسك الكنائس المسيحية بأربعة أناجيل فقط, أما أصحاب البدع فعندهم أناجيل كثيرة مثل إنجيل المصريين وتوما, ونحن نطالعها لكي لا نرمى بالجهل، ولأن الذين يتمسكون بها توهموا أنهم أوتوا علماً عظيماً.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى ظهرت نسخة محرفة من إنجيل متى عرفت باسم إنجيل العبرانيين كما ظهرت نسخة أخرى بعدها عرفت باسم إنجيل الرسل الاثنى عشر وكان هو أيضا نسخة محرفة من أنجيل متى الرسول. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما إنجيل المصريين الذى وضعه داعية غنوسى يسمى يوليوس كاسيانيوس فكان أول إنجيل غنوسى قائم على أساس أن المعرفة أى إدراك الإنسان إلوهيته الكامنة هى أساس الخلاص لا الإيمان بالمسيح, وقد أنكر هذا الإنجيل المزور تجسد المسيح مقررا أنه لم يكن له جسد حقيقى بل شبه جسد أى صورة الجسد دون حقيقته المادية لهذا لم يقتل ولم يصلب وأنما شبه لهم أى تصوروا ذلك لأنه لم يكن حقيقى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى القرن الثانى الميلادى ظهر مؤلف منحول باسم سفر أعمال بولس وتكلا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ثم فى القرى الثالث الميلادى ظهر ما يعرف بإنجيل ولادة مريم، واشتهر بالأقوال المتناقضة، وهو يشبه إنجيل يعقوب, ومؤلفه يهودى يونانى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      كما ظهرت أناجيل منحولة أخرى منها إنجيلا الطفولية المنسوبان إلى توما وكان يعتقد بهما [FONT=&quot]المرقيونيون.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وفى القرن الرابع وضع لوسياس شارينوس إنجيلا ملفقا دعاه باسم إنجيل نيقوديموس المسمى أيضا أعمال بيلاطس، واشتهر بأنه لفق أيضاً أعمال بطرس وبولس وأندراوس وغيرهم من [FONT=&quot]الرسل.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد ذكر القديس ليون أن طائفة من الغنوسيين وضعوا إنجيلا مزورا يعرف باسم إنجيل يهوذا الإسخريوطى كتب نحو سنة 180 ميلادية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وواضح أن هذا الإنجيل ليس من وضع يهوذا الإسخريوطى الذى بعد أن أسلم معلمه للصلب مضى فشنق نفسه وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط ( متى 27 : 3 - 10 ) ( أعمال 1 : 18 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يروى هذا الإنجيل قصة آلام المسيح وصلبه وقيامته، ولكنه يمجد يهوذا إذ يزعم أن يهوذا بخيانته قد ضحى بنفسه حتى يجعل الخلاص ممكنًا لكل البشرية, لأنه منع إعاقة الحق الذي أعلنه المسيح إذ عوق بمؤامرته القوات الشرِيرة والرؤساء الذين أرادوا منع صلب المسيح الذي به جلب الخلاص للبشرية مبطلا بذلك مشورتهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقال [FONT=&quot]أمبروز " إننا نقرأ هذه الكتب لا لأننا نقبلها، فإننا نرفضها رفضاً باتاً, وإنما نقرأها[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لنعرف ما فيها ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومن الرسائل المنحولة رسالة أبجر أمير الرها ورسالة يسوع المسيح التى لم يسمع بهما إلا في [FONT=&quot]القرن الرابع. عندما أذاعها يوسابيوس.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أما الرسالة المنسوبة لبولس بأنه أرسلها إلى مؤمنى لاودكية فقال [FONT=&quot]العلامة جونس إنها ملفقة وأنها بنيت على بعض آيات صحيحة من رسائله. وهي حديثة عهد لم تظهر إلا قبيل الحركة البروتستانتية بفترة وجيزة, ولم تكتب باليونانية.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما قول بولس الرسول لمؤمنى تسالونيكى "[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متى قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوهـا تقرأ أيضـا فى كنيسة اللاودكيين والتى من لاودكية تقرأونها أنتم أيضا " ( كولوسى 4 : 16 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فلا يستدل من ذلك أنه كانت هناك رسالة خاصة بكنيسة اللاودكيين وفقدت إذ الواقع أن إشارة بولس لمؤمنى تسالونيكى إلى قرأة الرسالة التى ترد إليهم من لاودكية لا تعنى بالضرورة أنها رسالة خاصة بكنيسة لاودكية. بل قد تكون رسالة واردة إليهم من كنيسة أخرى أوصى بولس شفويا بأن تقرأ فى كنيسة اللاودكيين ثم طلب من مؤمنى كولوسى أن يرسلوا ما كتبه إليهم إلى لاودكية ويأخذوا ما لدى اللاودكيين كدعوة لتبادل الرسائل بين عموم الكنائس.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أما رسائل بولس الست إلى [FONT=&quot]سنيكا وثماني رسائل هذا الفيلسوف إليه، فلم يسمع بها أحد إلا في القرن الرابع, وقد[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ذكرها إيرونيموس وأوغسطين ونبها على أنها مفتعلة.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وفى سنة 1738 ميلادية ظهر ما يعرف بإنجيل برنابا المزور. كان ضمن مكتبة الدوق ابوجين سافوى التى آلت ملكيتها لمكتبة البلاط الملكى فى فيينا بعد وفاته.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكانت النسخة الوحيدة لهذا الإنجيل مكتوبة بالإيطالية على أوراق من نوع إيطالى به علامات مائية ترجع إلى منتصف القرن السابع عشر مما يرجح أن كاتب هذا الإنجيل هو الدوق نفسه الذى اشتهر بولعه بالعلوم والآثار التاريخية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد ترجم هذا الإنجيل إلى الأسبانية ثم الإنجليزية ثم إلى العربية عن الإنجليزية بمعرفة الدكتور خليل سعادة سنة 1908 وطبع سنة 1958 ميلادية بمصر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     استهل الكاتب مؤلفه بالهجوم على الإنجيليين بزعم تبشيرهم بتعاليم شديدة الكفر بأن المسيح ابن الله رافضين الختان مجوزين كل لحم نجس الذين ضل فى عدادهم أيضا بولس. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يكشف اسلوب الكاتب عن غنوسية واضحة بزعمه أن يسوع ليس هو المسيح, وأن يسوع لم يصلب بل رفع إلى السماء, وأن الذى صلب هو يهوذا الخائن الذى أوقع الله شبه المسيح عليه فأخذ وصلب.  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الرابعhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#ب1اعتراض4[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن كتبة الأناجيل والرسالة إلى العبرانيين مجهولين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن كتبة الأناجيل والرسالة إلى العبرانيين مجهولين إذ جاءت هذه الكتب خلوا من أسماء كتابها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لسنا نريد أن نتعامل طويلاً مع تساؤلات المعترضين عمن كتبوا الأناجيل ورسائل العهد الجديد بصفة عامة والرسالة إلى العبرانيين بصفة خاصة لكونهم جميعا معروفين للكنائس بالتسليم الرسولى والآبائى حتى عصرنا الحاضر وهم على التوالى متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا وبولس ويعقوب وبطرس ويهوذا[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     خمسة منهم من الإثنى عشر تلميذا. هم متى, ويوحنا, ويعقوب, وبطرس, ويهوذا, وإثنان من السبعين رسولا هما مرقس, ولوقا, والثامن هو بولس الإناء المختار رسول الأمم العظيم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد اشتهر كل من متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا باسم الإنجيليين الأربعة لتقديمهم أربع بشائر شهدوا فيها بأن يسـوع هو المسـيح ابن الله مخلص العالم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما علة وجـود أربع بشـائر فلأنه [FONT=&quot]على فم شـاهدين وثلاثة تقـوم كل كلمـة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( كورنثوس الثانية 13 : 1 ).  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      كما وضع لوقا سفر أعمال الرسل الذى أرخ نشأة الكنيسة ونموها حتى عهد نيرون.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أما بطرس وبولس ويعقوب ويهوذا فقد وضعوا رسائل تشرح المبادىء والتعاليم والعقائد والطقوس المسيحية كما تسلموها من الرب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأخيرا وضع يوحنا سفرا نبويا حوى إشارات ورموز لنبوات العهد القديم التى لم تتحقق والمتعلقة بالأزمنة الأخيرة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفيما يلى نبذة مختصرة عن كتبة العهد الجديد وهم على التوالى :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولا     :  متى الرسول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كان يسمى باسم متى ومعناه المختار ( متى 9 : 9 ) وكان عشارا أى جابيا للضرائب وكان يسمى أيضا باسم لاوى وهو الذى صنع وليمة عظيمة للرب فى بيته دعا إليها جمع كبير من العشارين وغيرهم ( لوقا 5 : 27 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كتب متى إنجيله للعبرانيين فى أورشليم سنة 39 ميلادية مثبتا لليهود أن يسوع هو المسيح الذى تحققت فيه جميع نبوات العهد القديم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ونظرا لأن إنجيل متى كان موجها للعبرانيين فقد التبس الأمر على بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس ( 116 ميلادية ) إذ اعتقد خطأ أن متى كتب إنجيلـه بالعبرانية. إلا أن المحقق أن متى كتب إنجيله باليونانية بدليل ترجمته لبعض الكلمات التى كتبها بحسب منطوقها العبرى موضحا تفسيرهـا باليونانية مثل قولـه " ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذى تفسيره الله معنـا " ( متى 1 :22 ) ( إشعياء 7 : 14 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد بشر متى بالإنجيل فى فلسطين والحبشة وفارس واستشهد فى قيصرية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا     :  مرقس الرسول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     مرقس الرسول هو كاروز الديار المصرية وكان يسمى باسم يوحنا ويلقب باسم  مرقس ( أعمال  12 : 12 ) ( أعمال  15 : 37 ) وكان أحد السبعين رسولا الذين عينهم الرب وأرسلهم أمامه إلى كل موضع كان مزمعا أن يذهب إليه. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا اشتهر مرقس باسم ناظر الإله لأنه كان شاهد عيان للرب, وبرهان ذلك إنفراده بذكر معجزتين لم يذكرهـم غيره من الإنجيليين وهى شـفاء الأصم الأخرس ( مرقس 7 : 31 ) وفتح عينى الأعمى الذى فى بيت صيدا ( مرقس 8 : 22 – 24 ) كما انفرد مرقس بذكر مثل نمو البذار ( مرقس 4 : 26 - 29 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا انفرد بذكر حادثة هربه من ضيعة جثسيمانى. إلا أنه كعادة الإنجيليين لم يذكر اسمه وإنما ذكر ضعفاتـه فأشار إلى نفسه بأنه الشاب الذى تبع الرب وكان يلبس إزارا على عريه فلما أمسكه الحرس ترك الإزار وهرب منهم عريانا ( مـرقس 14 : 51 - 52 ) وهو حامل الجرة ورب البيت الذى أشار إليه الرب بقوله لاثنين من تلاميذه أن يذهبا إلى المدينة وهناك يلاقيهم إنسان حامل جرة ماء فيتبعاه وحيثما يدخل يقولا له أن المعلم يقول أين المنزل حيث أكل الفصح مع تلاميذى فهو يريكم علية كبيرة مفروشة معدة. هناك أعدا لنا ( مرقس 14 : 13 - 15 ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى بيت يوحنا الملقب مرقس الذى صار أول كنيسة مسيحية فى العالم. صنع السيد المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه, وفيه اجتمع التلاميذ بعد دفن السيد المسيح, وفيه أيضا دخل السيد المسيح على تلاميذه بعد قيامته والأبواب مغلقة وأظهر نفسه لهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وفى هذا البيت أيضا حل الروح القدس على المجتمعين فيه فى يوم الخمسين, وإليه جاء بطرس بعد أن أخرجه ملاك الرب من السجن حيث كان كثيرون مجتمعين به للصلاة ( أعمـال 12 : 12 ) وفيه إلتقى بولـس وبرنابـا مع مرقس الرسـول ( أعمال 11 : 30 + أعمال 12 : 25 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعندما خرج برنابا وبولس من أورشليم متوجهين إلى أنطاكية نحو سنة 45 للميلاد أخذا معهما يوحنا الملقب مرقس ( أعمال 12 : 25 ) ومن هناك غادراها إلى سلوكية ثم إلى قبرص ولما اجتازا الجزيرة ذهبوا إلى بعض جهات أسيا الصغرى  ولما بلغوا " برجة بمفيلية " غادرهما مرقس هناك عائدا إلى أورشليم ( أعمال 13 : 13 ) ومن هناك انطلق إلى مصر حيث كتب إنجيله بها سنة 46 ميلادية حسب التقليد. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    إفتتح مرقس إنجيله لليهود والأمم بقوله " بدء بشارة يسوع المسيح ابن الله كما هو مكتوب فى الأنبياء " ( مرقس 1 : 1 - 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولد مرقس الرسول فى ترنا بوليس من أعمال الخمس المدن الغربية وقد نزح أبوه أرسطو بولوس بن أغاثون وأمه مريم إلى مصر ومنها إلى أرض إسرائيل, وكانت مريم أمه شقيقة لبرنابا الذى صار واحدا من السبعين رسولا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وفى عام 52 ميلادية بشر مرقس الخمس مدن الغربية بشمال أفريقية ثم عاد إلى مصـر وأقام فى بابليون ( مصـر القديمة ) وغادرها إلى الإسـكندرية فى نفس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السنة ورسم عليها حنانياس بطريركا على مصر وسائر أفريقيا وأقام بها أساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة وأسس مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وجاء بطرس الرسول إلى مصر وكتب رسالته الأولى منها إذ جاء فيها قوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " تسلم عليكم التى فى بابل المختارة معكم, ومرقس ابنى ".  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومما يثبت أن بابل المذكورة هى بابل مصر ذكر بطرس لاسم مرقس حيث كان معلوما حينئذ أن مصر كانت مركزا لمارمرقس الرسول أما سبب تسميته لمرقس بابنه فلأنه كان يكبره سنا. إلا أنهما متساويان فى كرامة الرسولية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأخيرا نال القديس مرقس إكليل الشهادة بالإسكندرية فى ثلاثين برمودة سنة 68 ميلادية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وتوجد رفات القديس مرقس حاليا فى مصر بمزار داخل الكاتدرائية المرقسية الجديدة بدير الأنبا رويس بالعباسية بالقاهرة. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثا     :  لوقـا الرسول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كان طبيبا وكان من السبعين رسولا. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهو أحد تلميذى عمواس لهذا لم يذكر اسمه, وذكر اسم التلميذ الآخر وكان يدعى كليوباس ( لوقا 24 : 13 , 18 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكليوباس أو كلوبا هو الاسم اليونانى لحلفى زوج أخت مريم العذراء وكانت تدعى أيضا مريم وقد أشار إليها لوقا بأنها مريم أم يعقوب ( لوقا 24 : 10 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كتب لوقا إنجيله فى مدينة أنطاكية سنة 58 للميلاد مقدما للعالم مسيح التاريخ الذى ولد فى ملء الزمان فى عهد أوغسطس قيصر كما أرخ أعمال الرسل حتى سنة 62 للميلاد المجيد.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     استهل لوقا إنجيله بالقول " أنـه إذ كان كثيرون قد أخـذوا فى تدويـن قصـة ( يؤرخوا ) فى الأحداث المتيقنة عندنا كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا من البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة ( أى للمسيح كلمة الله ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهـذه التصريحات لا تنفى الوحى الذى يعصم الكاتب أو المؤرخ من الخطـأ ويذكره بكل ما قاله الرب ( يوحنا 14 : 26 ) ويرشده إلى جميع الحق ( يوحنا 16 : 13 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابعا    :  يوحنا الرسول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هو يوحنا بن زبدى وكان يعرف مع يعقوب بن زبدى أخيه بابنى الرعد, واسم أمه سالومة, وكانت بين النساء اللواتى تبعن يسوع لينظرن أين وضع ( لوقا 23 : 55 - 56 ) وذكرها متى بوصفها أم ابني زبدي ( متى 56:27 ) أما مرقس فذكرها باسمها سالومة بقوله " وبعدما مضى السبت، اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب, وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنه " ( مرقس 16 : 1 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كتب يوحنا إنجيله بأفسس سنة 64 ميلادية, شهد فيه بأن يسوع هو المسيح كلمة الله ( يوحنا 1 : 1 ) وصورته الذى نزل من السماء وهـو لم يزل فى السـماء ( يوحنا 3 : 13 ) ( يوحنا 6 : 62 ) وقد أشار يوحنا إلى نفسه فى أنجيله بأنه التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه, والذى عهد إليه بأمه ليرعاها ( يوحنا 19 : 26 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما وضع ثلاث رسائل نحو سنة 70 ميلادية بمدينة أفسس وكتب سفر الرؤيا بأفسس نحو سنة 96 ميلادية بعد موت دومتيان قيصر .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خامسا   :  بولس الرسول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كان يسمى شاول وقد ولد فى طرسوس بكليكية وكان من سبط بنيامين وقد تتلمذ على يد غمالائيل ( أعمال 5 : 34 - 39 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى السنة الثانية من صعود ربنا يسوع المسيح إلى السماء سنة 35 للميلاد المجيد ظهر الرب لشاول فى الطريق إلى دمشق عندما أبرق حوله نورا من السماء وسمع صوتا يقول له شاول شاول لماذا تضهدنى؟ فقال من أنت يا سيد .. وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ( صوت بولس ) ولا ينظرون أحد ( أعمال 9 : 7 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد أوضح بولس ذلك فى موضع آخر بقوله " والذين كانوا معى نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذى كلمنى " ( أعمال 22 : 9 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد كتب بولس أربعة عشر رسالة ذكر فيها اسمه [FONT=&quot]عدا الرسالة إلى العبرانيين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التى اكتفى بكتابة اسمه عليها من خارج دون أن يستهلها باسمه تأدبا منه باعتباره رسولا للأمم وليس للعبرانيين. وقد كتب إليهم ليوضح لهم أنه بمجىء المسيح كرئيس كهنة على طقس ملكى صادق وتقديمه عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة أكمل إلى الأبد المقدسين ( العبرانيين 10 : 12 , 14 ) فأبطل بذلك الكهنوت اللاوى بسبب منعه بالموت عن البقاء للأبد كما بطلت ذبيحتهم لعجزهـا أيضا عن أن تخلص إلى التمـام ( العبرانيين 7 : 11 - 28 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كانت الرسالة إلى العبرانيين متداولة ضمن نسخ الكتاب المقدس شرقا وغربا وفي النسخ السريانية القديمة التي ترجمت في أواخر القرن الأول وأوائل القرن الثاني، كما وجدت فى التراجم اللاتينية التى ترجمت في أوائل القرن الثاني, وكانت هذه التراجم متداولة بين الكنائس الشرقية والغربية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأثبت الآباء الأولون أن بولس الرسول هو كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين فاستشهد بها أغناطيوس الأنطاكى في رسائله ( 107 ميلادية ) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل [FONT=&quot]فيلبي ( 108 ميلادية ) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي ( 140 ميلادية ) وكثيرا ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول ( 194 ميلادية ) وشهد أوريجانوس ( 230 ميلادية )  بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية ( 247 ميلادية ) وغيرهم[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الكثير[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   وقد نال بولس الرسول إكليل الشهادة فى روما بقطع رأسه فى الخامس من أبيب الموافق 12 يوليو سنة 68 ميلادية فى عهد نيرون قيصر. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سادسا   :  يعقوب الرسول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هو يعقوب بن حلفى ( كلوبا ) أخا الرب, وكان من الإثنى عشر تلميذا وكان يعرف بيعقوب الصغير أو الثانى تمييزا له عن يعقوب بن زبدى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     صار أول أسقف على أورشليم. كما كان رئيسـا لأول مجمع مسيحى, ولقب بالبار بسبب تقشفه وبره الزائد, وهو صاحب الرسالة المعروفة باسمه فى العهد الجديد. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]  نال إكليل الشهادة فى عيد الفصح عام 62 للميلاد عندمـا وقف على جناح الهيكل ونادى بأن يسوع ابن الإنسان جالس فى السماء فى مجد قوته وأنه سيأتى ثانيا على سحاب السماء. فقام جماعة من متطرفى الكتبة والفريسيين بطرحه من أعلى. لكنه لم يمت بل جثى على ركبتيه وصار يصلى من أجلهم. فشرعوا فى رجمه بالحجارة فتصدى لهم أحد كهنة اللاويين قائلا كفوا إن البار يصلى من أجلكم. فتقدم قصارا وضرب البار على رأسه بالعصا التى كان يضرب بها الثياب فنال إكليل الشهادة. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]سابعا    :  بطرس الرسول[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هو سمعان بن يونا وكان يلقب صفا أى بطرس, وعندما سأل الرب تلاميذه عن معتقدهم فيه قال بطرس أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى. فقال له الرب. أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ( أى صخرة هذا الإيمان ) أبنى كنيستى ( متى 16 : 8 ).[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وضع بطرس رسالتين إبان وجوده فى بابليون بمصر نحو سنة 64 للميلاد المجيد, وكانت موطنًا لجماعة من اليهود, وقد أجمع مؤرخو الكنيسة وقديسوها أن كاتب الرسالتين هو بطرس الرسول.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وجه بطرس رسالته الأولى إلى المتغربين فى شتات بعض مدن أسيا الصغرى وبعث لهم تحيات كنيسة بابل المختارة معهم وتحيات مرقس ابنه ( بطرس الأولى 5 : 13 ) كما وجه رسالته الثانية إليهم أيضا بقوله " هذه أكتبها الآن إليكم رسالة ثانية أيها الأحباء " ( بطرس الثانية 3 : 1 ) وأشار فيها إلى رسائل بولس الرسول التى فيها أشياء عثرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقى الكتب أيضا لهلاك أنفسهم ( بطرس الثانية 3 : 16 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد كتبت الرسالتان أثناء اضطهاد نيرون للكنيسة. فقد ورد في نهاية الرسالة الأولى ما يكشف عن ضيقة مرة حلت بالكنيسة إذ يقول أيها الأحباء لا تستغربوا البلوى المحرقة التي بينكم حادثة لأجل امتحانكم كأنه أصابكم أمر غريب. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد نال بطرس إكليل الشهادة فى روما على يد نيرون قيصر سنة 67 للميلاد.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثامنا     :  يهوذا الرسول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يهوذا بن حلفى هو أخو يعقوب ( لوقا 6 : 16 ) ( أعمال 1 : 13 ) واشتهر باسم لباوس ويلقب تداوس ( متى 10 : 3 ) وصار أسقفا على أورشليم بعد استشهاد أخاه يعقوب الصغير سنة 62 للميلاد.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وجاء فى التقليد أن يهوذا جال يبشر فى بلاد كثيرة ثم مضى إلى سـورية ومنها إلى مملكة إديسا وكانت تقع شمال غرب بلاد ما بين النهرين.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وجاء فى تاريخ الأرمن أن يهوذا هو أول من غرس بذرة الإيمان فى بلادهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]* *
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]   -  شبهات شيطانيه ضد الكتاب المقدس[/FONT][/FONT]*
[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الخامس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]على ذكر مسائل شخصية فى رسائل بولس الرسول*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]      يقول المعترض:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أن رسائل بولس الرسول غير موحى بها من الله بدليل قوله لتلميذه تيموثاوس:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " بادر أن تجيء إلي سـريعا لأن ديمـاس قد تركني إذ أحب العالـم الحاضـر وذهب إلى تسالونيكي، وكريسكيس إلى غلاطية، وتيطس إلى دلماطية.  لوقا وحده معي. خذ مرقس وأحضره معك لأنه نافع لي للخدمة  أما تيخيكس فقد أرسلته إلى أفسس الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس، أحضره متى جئت، والكتب أيضا ولا سيما الرقوق إسكندر النحاس أظهر لي شرورا كثيرة. ليجازه الرب حسب أعماله فاحتفظ منه أنت أيضا، لأنه قاوم أقوالنا جدا  في احتجاجي الأول لم يحضر أحد معي، بل الجميع تركوني. لا يحسب عليهم ولكن الرب وقف معي وقواني لكي تتم بي الكرازة، ويسمع جميع الأمم، فأنقذت من فم الأسد وسينقذني الرب من كل عمل رديء ويخلصني لملكوته السماوي. الذي له المجد إلى دهر الدهور. آمين. سلم على فرسكا وأكيلا وبيت أنيسيفورس أراستس بقي في كورنثوس. وأما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا بادر أن تجيء قبل الشتاء. يسلم عليك أفبولس وبوديس ولينس وكلافدية والإخـوة جميعا الرب يسـوع المسـيح مع روحك. النعمة معكـم. آمين " ( تيموثاوس الثانية 4 : 13 , 20 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا فى قوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " أما العذارى [FONT=&quot]فليس عندى أمر من عند الرب فيهن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولكنى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أعطى رأيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. إن مات رجلها فهى حرة لكى تتزوج بمن تريد فى الرب ولكنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بحسب رأيى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأظن أنى أنا أيضا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عندى روح الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 25 , 40 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فكيف تكون هذه الكتابات الشخصية إلهامية ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أولا علينا أن ندرك أن رسالة بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس هى رسالة شخصية وتعليمية فى المقام الأول وقد كتبت بوحى وإلهام الروح القدس لتكون سجلا تاريخيا ونبويا وتعليميا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلى هذا فإن رأى المعترض بأن طلب الرسول الرداء من تيموثاوس يحط بقدر الوحي الإلهي هو خطأ جسيم, لأن قول بولس " الرداء الذى تركته فى ترواس عند كاربس احضره متى جئت.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فإن هذه الكلمات تساعد المؤرخين على تتبع رحلات بولس الرسول التبشيرية.كما تبين أن بولس لم يستغل سلطانه وخدمته فى التربح وأنه لم يكن يحمل معه ثوبين ولا أحذية ولا عصا عملا بوصية الرب " ( متى 10 : 9 - 10 )  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لهذا نراه بعد ذهابه إلى روما للمثول أمام القيصر يطلب رداءه الذى تركه فى ترواس عند كاربس مضيفه. لهذا يقول لتيموثاوس بادر أن تجيء قبل الشتاء, وهذا معناه أن بولس كان فى ترواس فى الصيف فترك الرداء عند مضيفه الذى تجدد فى رحلة بولس الرسول الثانية قبل أن يعبر إلى أوربا. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما ذكر أسماء بعض رسل وتلاميذ الرب مثل مرقس ولوقا وتيطس الذين يخدمون معه فى كرم الرب فيساعد فى تتبع خطواتهم والأماكن التى بشروا فيها بكلمة الله وقد تم هذا بوحى إلهى ليثبت فضلا عن ذلك بأن تعاليم بولس الرسول كانت متفقة مع تعاليم الإنجيليين مرقس ولوقا العاملين معه فى كرم الرب, وأن ما نادى به من تعاليم هو عين التعليم الرسولى المسلم للقديسين. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما قوله " الكتب والرقوق " فمراده بالكتب أسفار العهد الجديد والرسائل التي كتبها بإلهام الروح القدس، [FONT=&quot]والمراد بالرقوق أسفار العهد القديم، فإنه لما رأى بعين النبوة أنه وقت استشهاده قد أزف ( تيموثاوس الثانية 4 : 6 ) رغب أن تكون هذه الآثار الثمينة معه لاستعماله واستعمال الكنيسة فى روما, دلالة عى اهتمامه بالتعليم بكلمة الله بكل دقة على وجه اليقين.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وأما تروفيمس الذى تركه بولس فى ميليتس مريضا فكان رفيقا لبولس أثناء زيارته لأورشليم ورؤى معه فى الهيكل لهذا فإن تركه مريضا كان من أجل البرهان على أن علامات الرسولية ( كورنثوس الثانية 12 : 12 ) كانت من أجل بنيان الكنيسة حتى أن بولس نفسه كان مصابا بشوكة فى ظهره وطلب من الرب أن يشفيه فقال له الرب تكفيك نعمتى لأن قوتى فى ضعفك تكمل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك نرى أن كل ما ذكر كأمور شخصية لها أبعاد روحية وتلميحات تعليمية.    [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أم قوله لتيموثاوس[FONT=&quot]يسلم عليك أفبولس وبوديس ( عضو مجلس الشيوخ الرومانى ) ولينس ( الذى صار أول أسقف على روما )  وكلافدية ( أم لينيس )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فيستدل منها على روح المحبة الأخوية التى تربط الكنائس ببعضها البعض وأنها تعرف مدبريها وتعزل الخبيث من بينها فضلا عن أهمية هذه الأسماء من الوجهة التاريخية وكل ذلك بوحى وحكمة إلهية.[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]   أما قوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " أما العذارى [FONT=&quot]فليس عندى أمر من عند الرب فيهن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولكنى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أعطى رأيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أمينا .. إن تزوجت العذراء لم تخطىء .. إذا من زوج يفعل حسنا ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن. المرأة مرتبطة بالناموس مادام رجلها حيا ولكن إن مات رجلها فهى حرة لكى تتزوج بمن تريد فى الرب فقط ولكنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بحسب رأيى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأظن أنى أنا أيضا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عندى روح الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 25 - 40 ) [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فإن هذه الأقوال لا تنفى الوحى بل تثبته إذ تثبت أولا أن ما جاء فى رسائله من تعاليم هى أمر الرب وأما ما يعطى رأيه فيه فهو أيضا بروح الله بدليل قوله وأظن أنى أنا أيضا عندى روح الله وهو يعطى رأيه بروح الله للدلالة على أن الله لا يلزم العذراء أو الأرملة بألا تتزوج وأنه يعطى لها حريـة الإختيار فالعذراء والأرمـلة إن تزوجت لا تخطىء ولكنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا أى دون زواج.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض السادس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على كرازة بولس بالمسيح بأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض  : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن بولس الرسول هو أول من نادى بالتعليم بألوهية المسيح وتجسده.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]     الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن قضية لاهوت المسيح معلنة فى العهد القديم من ذلك ما جاء فى سفر الأمثال القائل على لسان الرب :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " أنا الحكمة .. منذ الأزل مسحت منذ البدء " ( الأمثال 8 : 12 , 22 - 23 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وأيضا ما جاء فى المزمور القائل :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " كرسيك [FONT=&quot]يا الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى دهر الدهور .. من أجل ذلك مسحك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله إلهك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بدهن الإبتهاج ( مزمور 45 : 6 - 7 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والمسيح فى عرف اليهود هو الله ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب الممسوح أزليا. لهذا أشار متى فى إفتتاحية إنجيله إلى حقيقة أن يسوع هو المسيح الذى عليه رجاء اليهود والأمم بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ( متى 1 : 1 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أثبت السيد المسيح فى موعظته على الجبل أنه هو هو معطى الشريعة ومكملها وأنه ديان الأرض كلها بقوله تبارك اسمه :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " ليس كل من يقول لى يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات بل الذى يفعل إرادة أبى الذى فى السـموات " ( متى 7 : 21 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أثبت رب المجد وحدته الجوهرية مع الآب والروح القدس بقوله تبارك اسمه لتلاميذه المكرمين :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " دفع إلى كل سلطان فى السماء وعلى الأرض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ( متى 28 : 18 - 19 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    كما أعلنها يوحنا فى افتتاحية إنجيله بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .. والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده ( يوحنا 1 : 1 - 14 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه الحقيقة أى حقيقة يسوع كانت مستغلقة على بولس الرسول فى بدء الأمر فكان يضطهد الشيعة المعروفة بشيعة الناصرى بعنف لتبشيرهم بأن يسوع هو المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. إلى أن ظهر له الرب على أبواب دمشق ( أعمال 9 : 3 - 9 ) فصار مبشرا بما كان يقاومه. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولم يكن بولس بدعا من الرسـل فقد شهد له بطرس الرسـول بصحة التعليـم الذى ينادى به ( بطرس الثانية 3 : 15 - 16 ) كما أعطاه الرسل يمين الشركة ليبشر الأمم أم هم فللختان ( غلاطية 2 : 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما كتب عنه لوقا الإنجيلى فى سفر الأعمال أكثر من أى أحد لأنه كان رفيقا له فى بعض رحلاته, ومعلوم أن لوقا كان تلميذا للمسيح وأحد السبعين رسولا الذين أرسلهم الرب أمامه فى كل مدينة مزمع أن يدخلها. هذا كان أيضا شاهدا لبولس ولصحة وسلامة التعاليم التى نادى بها والمتفقة مع حق الإنجيل الذى ائتومنوا عليه.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لهذا فإن إقرار بولس بأزلية يسـوع المسيح وأنه " هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد " ( العبرانيين 13 : 8 ) وأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ( تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16 ) لا يختلف عن إقرار يوحنا بأن كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء فى الجسد فهو من الله ( يوحنا الأولى 4 :2 ) وأن يسوع المسيح هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية ( يوحنا الأولى 5 : 20 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فرسائل بولس الرسول إذن لم تكن مقررة للاهوت المسيح بل كاشفة عن هذه الحقيقة فى الأسفار الإلهية باقتباسات عدة من العهد القديم. فضلا عما تضمنته من شـروحات وتفاسـير للتعاليم والعقـائد المسيحية المسلمة للكنيسـة, وهى فى هذا لا تختلف عما جاء فى العهد القديم والأناجيل والرسائل وسفرى الأعمال والرؤيا.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot]السابع  [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الإختلافات بين ترجمة فان ديك والترجمة التفسيرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]      يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هناك اختلافات بين ترجمة فان ديك والترجمة التفسيرية للكتاب المقدس " كتاب الحياة " فى المواضع التالية:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 1  -  سفر صموئيل الثاني 15 : 7  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 2  -  سفر الملـوك الأول 15 : 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 3  -  أخبار الأيـام الثاني 22 : 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 4  -  أخبار الأيـام الثاني 36 : 9[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا برهان على وجود تحريف فى الكتاب المقدس.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  أولا   :[FONT=&quot]  ورد في صموئيل الثاني 15 : 7  فى ترجمة فان ديك ما نصه :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " وفى نهاية أربعين سنة قال إبشالوم للملك ".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وهذا خطأ لأن فترة حكم داود كلها كانت أربعين سنة كما في سفر الملوك الأول 2 : 11 وعليه تم تدارك الخطأ في الترجمة التفسيرية للكتاب المقدس فصار هكذا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " وبعد إنقضاء أربع سنوات قال إبشالوم للملك ".[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]  ثانيا   :[FONT=&quot]  ورد في سفر الملوك الأول 15 : 2 أن اسم أم الملك أبيا هو معكة أبنة إبشالوم وجاء فى الأصحاج نفسه آية 10 أنها أم آسا أيضا رغم أنها جدته.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلة ذلك أن معكة ابنة إبشالوم ظلت تحتفظ بلقب الملكة الأم فى حياة كل من ابنها أبيا وحفيدها آسا لهذا جاءت الترجمة التفسيرية موضحة لهذا الأمر فذكرت أن معكة إبنة إبشالوم هى جدة آسا ( الملوك الأول 15 : 10 , 13 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثا   :[FONT=&quot]  ورد فى أخبار الأيام الثاني 22 : 2 أن أخزيا كان ابن اثنين وأربعين سنة حين ملك. بينما يحدد سفر الملوك الثانى 8 : 26 أنه كان ابن اثنين وعشرين سنة حين ملك.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وقد أجمع المفسرون على أن النص الوارد فى أخبار الأيام الثاني 22 : 2  نتج عن خطأ نسخى غير مقصود حيث نقرأ قبلها فى نفس سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 20 : 21  أن يهورام والد أخزيا الملك كان ابن اثنين وثلاثين سنة حين ملك وملك ثمانى سنوات فيصبح جملة سنى حياته كلها أربعين سنة فقط وهذا يؤكد خطأ النقل فى عمر ابنه أخزيا حين ملك. إذا لا يعقل أن يكون الابن أكبر سنا من أبيه يوم وفاته.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعليه جاءت الترجمة التفسيرية للكتاب المقدس وكذا ترجمة الآباء اليسوعيين للكتاب المقدس خلوا من هذا الخطأ النسخى.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]رابعا  :[FONT=&quot]  ورد فى سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 36 : 9 أن يهوياكين كان اين ثمانى سنين حين ملك. فى حين جاء فى الملوك الثانى 24 : 8 - 9 أنه كان ابن ثمانى عشرة سنة حين ملك وملك ثلاثة أشهر فى أورشليم .. وعمل الشر فى عينى الرب حسب كل ما عمل أبوه.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تم تدارك هذا الخطأ فى الترجمة التفسيرية وترجمة الآباء اليسوعيون بالنص التالى " وكان يهوياكين ابن ثمانية عشرة سنة حين ملك " ( أخبار الأيام الثاني 36 : 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولا يستطيع عاقل أن يدعى أن تصويب الخطأ تحريف لأن هذا وارد وتصويبه واجب وهذا لا يمس وعد الله بحفظ كلمته لأن هذه الأخطاء يمكن تبينها وتصويبها لأن القائمين عليها بشر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلى العكس فإن تنقيح الترجمات والتفتيش عن الأخطاء النسخية وتصويبها لهو خير دليل على أن الله يحفظ كلمته ويجريها. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وعلينا أن نميز بين التحريف وبين أخطاء النساخ واختلاف الترجمات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   فالأخطاء النسخية يمكن الوقوف عليها وتداركها بمضاهاة النسخ ببعضها البعض ومطابقتها بالأصول والنسخ الأقدم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما الخلاف بين الترجمات فيساعد الباحثين على الوصول إلى الترجمة الأدق المتفقة مع الأصل وهذا لا يتاح إلا لعلماء اللغات من علماء الكنيسة وليس محل مجادلات. لأن تحقيق نص ما لا يكون بين ترجمة وترجمة بل بين الترجمة والأصل العبرى للعهد القديم أواليونانى للعهد الجديد. أما لغيرهم فلهم أن يحاورونا فى الترجمة المعتمدة أو المقبولة من الكنيسة ولا يلزمونا بغيرها ولا بأى ترجمة يزعمونها لأن هذه حققها علماء الكنيسة وردوا الشبهات والاعتراضات عليها فى مؤلفاتهم وفى تراثنا الآبائى والكنسى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أما التحريف فهو التزوير المتعمد الذى يستهدف تغيير الحقائق الكتابية وهذا لا يتحقق بسقوط كلمة أو آية أو فقرة سهوا من الناسخ  بحيث توجد فى نسخة ولا توجد فى أخرى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وأخيرا نستطيع أن نقرر أن أخطاء النساخ وهى قليلة مقبولة وواردة لأن النساخ هم بشر أولا وأخيرا, وهذا لا يمس عصمة الوحى لأن أخطاء النساخ يمكن تداركها كما قدمنا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   من ذلك يتضح أن أخطاء النساخ لا يمكن أن تعتبر من قبيل التحريف لأن غاية التحريف ليس مجرد إضافة آية لوجودها فى نسخ أقدم أو حذفها لعدم وجودها فى نسخ أخرى أو إسقاطها عرضا. بل غايته هدم وإنكار جوهر الحق الكتابى فى مجمله وتفصيله. وهذا مستحيل عمليا لأن الأناجيل الأربعة لم يكتبها واحد بل أربعة شهود وكتبت فى أماكن وأوقات مختلفة وكان يتعبد بها فى الكنائس بتسليم رسولى ولم يرد فى التاريخ أن سلطة ما سعت لحرق الأصول المقدسة وفرض نسخة محرفة على الكنائس.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما الكتب الغنوسية المنحولة أى المنسوبة زورا لرسل وتلاميذ الرب فإن أفكارها وفلسفاتها وعقائدها المنحرفة تكشف عن مصدرها وهى لا تعدوا أن تكون مؤلفات إدعى أصحابها أنها إشراقات روحية تصور العقائد المسيحية من منظور الأرواح المضلة التى تستهدف تفريغ المسيحية من مضمونها من خلال إنكار لاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته والتشكيك فى الكتب المقدسة وفى مصداقية كلمة الله الحقة.[/FONT]*
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثامن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على حذف آية الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة من الترجمات الحديثة*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أن الآية القائلة:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " فإن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد " ( يوحنا الأولى 5 : 7 ) *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    هى التي اعتمد عليها النصارى فى إثبات عقيدة الثالوث وهى موجودة فقط فى الترجمات التالية :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1 - ترجمة فان ديك      2 - الترجمة الكاثوليكية           3 - الترجمة التفسيرية*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]بينما حذفت هذه الآية من الترجمات التالية :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1 - الترجمة المشتركة   2 - الترجمة الكاثوليكية الحديثة   3 - الترجمة المبسطة  *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الرد*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه الآية سقطت من أحد النساخ القدماء. لأن بعض المخطوطات الأكثر قِدَماً التى اعتمدت على هذه النسخة لا تورد هذه الآية, وبالتالى لم ترد فى الترجمات الحديثة التى اعتمدت على هذه المخطوطات.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أما النسخ التى أوردت النص مثل ترجمة فان ديك وترجمة الملك جيمس فقد اعتمدت على نسخ كنسية محققة بالتواتر والتسليم الرسولى.  فجاءت متفقة مع الترجمات المعتمدة من الكنيسة والتى يتم تحقيقها وتجديد نسخها من جيل إلى جيل إذ هى المعول عليها, ولا تقبل أى ترجمة إلا إذا كانت متفقة مع النسخ المحفوظة فى الكنائس لأن هذه إنتقلت إلينا بالتسليم الرسولى, وجميع آياتها متواترة ويتم نسخها ومطابقتها على الأصل بأكثر دقة. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     ويفترض بعض المعترضين أن هذه الآية هي التى اعتمد عليها  النصارى فى القول بالثالوث الأقدس الذى يمثل أحد أهم العقائد التى تقوم عليها النصرانية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وللرد على المعترضين نقول :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     إذا كانت عقيدة الثالوث مؤسسة على هذه الآية وحدها فإن هذا يجعلنا نعيد تفكيرنا في تلك العقيدة. لكن أي فاحص أمين للعقائد المسيحية يقر صراحـة أن عقيدة الثالوث مستمدة من التقليد المسلم من الرب للكنيسة ومن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ككل. وأيضا في أمر المسيح " إذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " ( متى 28:19 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذه الآية برهان على أن عقيدة الثالوث عقيدة كتابية, فضلا عن الآيات الكثيرة المثبتة للوحدة بين الآب والابن والروح القدس والمعلنة عن المسيح بصفته الصورة الكيانية للثالوث من رآه فقد رأى الآب والروح القدس. لذلك قال لتلاميذه أنه هو هو الكائن معهم ( بصورته ) وسيكون فيهم ( بروحه ) ( يوحنا 14 : 17 - 20 ). *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وفيما يلى نعرض لعقيدة الثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه كالتالى:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أولا  :  عقيدة الثالوث فى العهد القديم*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    الأيات عن الثالوث فى العهد القديم: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     من صعد الى السماوات ونزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت ( الأمثال 20 : 4 ).*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]     أما أنا  فقد **[FONT=&quot]مسحت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملكي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( المسيح ) على صهيون جبل قدسي .. قبلوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الابن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق. لأنـه عن قليل يتقد غضبه. طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه (  مزمور 2 : 2 , 6 , 12 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " روح السيد الرب على ( أى على المسيح ) لأنه مسحنى لأبشر المساكين أرسلنى لأعصب منكسرى القلب لأنادى للمسبيين بالعتق وللمأسورين بالإطلاق " ( إشعياء 61 : 1 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " روح الله صنعتنى ونسمة القدير ( المسيح ) أحيتنى " ( أيوب 33 : 4 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك ( المسيح صورة الله ) أين أهرب " ( مزمور 139 : 7 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا   : عقيدة الثالوث فىالعهد الجديد *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ( متى 28 :19 ). *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وإذ كان يصلى إنفتحت السماء ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت ( لوقا 3 :22 ).  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم ( يوحنا 14 : 26 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم. آمين ( كورنثوس الثانية 13 : 14 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    الآيات عن الآب والابن فى العهد الجديد:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب ( يوحنا 14 : 9 ) أنا والآب واحد **[FONT=&quot](  يوحنا 10 : 30 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     كل شيء قد دفع إلي من أبي، وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له ( متى 11 : 27 )( لوقا 10 : 22 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله ( يوحنا 5 :23 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته ( يوحنا 5 :26 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    الآيات عن الروح القدس فى العهد الجديد: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     إقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت ( يوحنا 20 : 22 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم. آمين*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]     إنه حسنا كلم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياء النبي ( أعمال 28 : 25 ). *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ( بطرس الثانية 1 : 21 ).*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الباب الثانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراضات على العهد القديم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot]الأول[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلى له تسمعون[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض أن هذه النبوة عن نبى من غير بنى إسرائيل وقد وردت فى سفر التثنية بما نصه :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك [FONT=&quot]مثلي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] له تسمعون. حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا : لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت. قال لي الرب : قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مثلك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به, ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه, وأما النبي الذي يطغي، فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به، أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى، فيموت ذلك النبي " ( تثنية 18: 15 - 21 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويستطرد المعترض قائلا أن هذه نبوة صريحة عن نبي من إخوة بنى إسرائيل أى من الإسماعيليين.  [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    إن كلمات هذه النبوة تظهر أن الله استجاب شعبه عندما قالوا لا نعود نسمع صوت الرب إلهنا ولا نرى النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا نموت. بقوله لقد أصابوا فيما تكلموا ( تثنية 5 : 24 - 25 ) أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم [FONT=&quot]مثلك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     بمعنى أن الرب لن يكلم شعب إسرائيل بعد من خلال النار بل من خلال نبى مثل موسى سيقيمه الرب فيهم من إخوتهم أى من أسباط إسرائيل بحيث ينظروا الله ولا يموتوا ويسمعوا صوته ولا يرتعبوا وهذا هو المقصود بقوله " قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك ".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد حقق الله الآب وعده لبنى إسرائيل بأن كلمهم من خلال ابنه أى صورته الذاتية الناطقة بكلمته التى لها يسمعون, وحقق لتلاميذه إنطباق النبوة على ابنه بأن كلمهم بصوت من السحابة[FONT=&quot]قائلا " هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ا " ( لوقا 9 : 35 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا جاء المسيح لا فى نار أكلة بل فى جسد بشريتنا كوسيط إنما لعهد أفضل إذ باسمه أعطى الروح لكل من يؤمن به لكى يحيا به ولا يموت كما هو مكتوب " من أمن وتعمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدان. لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا ( يوحنا 1 : 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقوله " [FONT=&quot]مثلك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " تعنى أن المسيح سيكون مثل موسى من عدة أوجه أهمها: [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1  -  [FONT=&quot]أن كل منهما كان وسيط عهد جديد بين الله والناس عهد الأول كان بذبائح        حيوانية وعهد الأخير كان بذبيحة نفسه.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2  - [FONT=&quot]أن كل منهما كان صاحب شريعة الأول جاء بشريعة العدل والثانى أعطى       شريعة الكمال. الأول جاء بناموس الفرائض والثانى أعطى ناموس روح الحياة.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3  -  [FONT=&quot]أن كل منهما حجب وجهه. بأن لبس الأول برقعا ليخفى به بهاء مجد الرب المنعكس عليه. والثانى لبس جسدا ليخفى به بهاء مجد لاهوته ( متى 17: 5 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4  - [FONT=&quot] أن  كل منهما أخذ وظيفة كاهن. الأول على طقس هرون, والثانى رئيس كهنة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على طقس ملكى صادق.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5  - [FONT=&quot] موسى شفع فى خطيئة شعبه والمسيح شفع فى خطيئة البشرية.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6  -  موسى خلص شعبه برفع الحية فى البرية ليحيى كل من ينظر إليها وابن الإنسان رفع لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يوحنا 3 : 14 - 15 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما عن المقصود بالإخوة فواضح أن الأولى أن نعتبر أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر إخوة بعضهم لبعض, بدليل قول الكتاب " لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبياً ليس هو أخاك " ( تثنية 17 : 15 - 20 ) كما يتعين على النبى أن يخاطب اخوته بلسانهم أى بلغتهم لا بلسان أعجمى بالنسبة لهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أما القول بأن إسماعيل أخو إسحق هو المقصود بأنه من إخوة بنى إسرائيل فمردود بأن بنى إسرائيل لم يكن لهم إخوة لأنهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض, وأن عيسو أخو يعقوب هو أقرب إلى إسرائيل من اسحق الذى يعتبر من أصول بنى إسرائيل. أما إسماعيل فليس من أصول بنى اسرائيل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وبفرض أنه من الأصول أى الآباء فإن موسى لم يقل لبنى إسرائيل يقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من أصولكم أو من أحد أبناء إبراهيم نبيا مثلى. بل قال يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا فيكم أى من داخلكم من إخوتك أى من بنى إسرائيل مثلى له تسمعون. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأخيرا فإن فصل الخطاب فى إثبات أن النبوة تنطبق على يسوع[FONT=&quot] هو شهادة الله الآب نفسه لابنه عندما تغيرت هيئته وصار وجهه مضيئا كالشمس بقوله بصوت من سحابة نيرة " هذا هو ابنى الحبيب له اسمعوا " ( متى 17: 5 )(  مرقس 9 : 7 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا شهد بطرس الرسول [FONT=&quot]لبنى إسرائيل قائلا " توبوا وارجعوا لتمحي خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب. ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم ثانيا. الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة رد كل شىء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. فإن موسي قال للآباء إن نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من إخوتكم. له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. ويكون أن كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( أعمال 3 : 17 - 23 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأخيرا يقول الرب " وأما النبي الذي يطغي ( يدعى النبوة ) فيتكلم باسمى كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذى يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى ( غير رب أورشليم ) فيموت ذلك النبى ( تثنية 18 : 20 ) ( تثنية 13 : 1 - 11 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما قول المعترض بأن هذه نبوة صريحة عن نبي يظهر فى الإسماعيليين.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فمردود بأن بنى اسماعيل كانوا عبرانيين مثل إبراهيم أبيهم وكانوا مثله يتكلمون باللسان العبرانى ولم يظهر فيهم نبى قط لأن الموعد كان بإسحق ثم بإسرائيل ( يعقوب ) وبنيه من بعده. لهذا لم يقم ولن يقوم قط نبيا خارجا عن إسرائيل. لأن النبوة والكتاب والخلاص هما من إسرائيل.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد ختم الرب النبوة بتلاميذه وهو ما تحقق بأن ختم يوحنا الكتاب المقدس بسفر الرؤيا.[FONT=&quot] لهذا لم يتم إضافة أى كتاب آخر بعد سفر الرؤيا.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot]الثانى [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض أن هذه النبوة نبوة عن نبى الإسلام وقد وردت فى سفر التثنية على لسان الرب القائل :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]" جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات القدس وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم " ( تثنية 33 : 1- 3 ). [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]    يقول المعترض أن الله هنا إنما يشير إلى التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، من حيث أماكن نزولها على نبي كل أمة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فمثلاً نجد أن الله بداية قد أستعلن وكلم موسى من طور سيناء، وبعد ذلك أشرق نفس النور الإلهي بعدما أضاع بنو إسرائيل التوراة وتكلم الله بالإنجيل من خلال عيسى فوق جبل سعير بالقدس، وكان الختام بتلألئه بقرآن محمد عندما أنزله على جبل فاران بمكة. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذا ربطنا مجيء الرب من سيناء وإشراقه من سعير وتلألئه من جبل فاران بكتب سماوية وأنبياء لكان لابد وأن يكون هناك كتاب رابع ونبي رابع هو الخاتم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     بدليل قولهم أن مجيء الرب من سيناء يعني موسى والتوراة، وإشراقه من سعير يعني المسيح والإنجيل، وتلألئه من فاران يعني محمد والقرآن، لكن هنا إتيانه من ربوات القدس [FONT=&quot]وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماذا تعني ؟ هل تشير إلى نبى رابع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وشريعة رابعة هى الشريعة الخاتمة؟ إن صح ذلك فلن نفاجأ أن زعم البهائيون أنها نبوة عن نبيهم وعن شريعتهم الخاتمة كما يزعمون. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ولكن كل هذا غير صحيح لأن هذه الكلمات تكلم بها موسى وهو يبارك بنى إسرائيل ليبين لهم إتساع دائرة ظهور الرب وإشراقه وتلألئه عند مجيئه لهم بالشريعة. أى أنها تشير إلى حدث تاريخى وليست نبوة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وبرهان ذلك أن جبل سعير لا يوجد بالقدس كما أن جبل فاران لا يوجد بمكة. بل جميعها جبال تقع في سيناء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فجبل سعير يمتد إلى سهل فاران على حدود سيناء بدليل قول التوراة : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " وفي السنة الرابعة عشر أتي كدر لعومر والملوك الذين معه وضربوا الرفائيين في عشتروت قرنايم والزوزيين في هام والإيميين في شوى قريتايم، والحوريين في جبلهم سعير إلى بطمة فاران التي عند البرية[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تكوين 14 : 6 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ففاران هنا ملاصقة لسعير التي هي مسكن الحوريين، ولا يمكن أن نقول إن فاران في مكة لأن الحوريين لم يسكنوا مكة إطلاقاً. فضلا عن عدم وجود جبل باسم فاران فى الجزيرة العربية كلها, وإنما هى فى سيناء وكانت إحدى محطات ارتحال بنى إسرائيل وفقا لرواية التوراة القائلة: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " فأرتحل بنو إسرائيل في رحلاتهم من برية سيناء فحلت السحابة في برية فاران " ([FONT=&quot]عدد 10: 12 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا يعني أن فاران ليست في مكة إنما هي في برية سيناء وعليه فلا يمكن الاستدلال بذلك على أنها إشارة لنبى أو كتاب آخر. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما ورد ذكر فاران أيضا عند هروب هدد الأدومى وبعض رجال أدوميون من وجه داود فقاموا من مديان وأتوا إلى فاران وأخذوا معهم رجالا من فاران وأتوا إلى مصر ( الملوك الأول 11 : 18 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن فاران تقع فى سيناء وليس فى مكة ومازالت تعرف بهذا الاسم حتى اليوم فى سيناء.[/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot]الثالث [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على من ذا الآتى من أدوم بثياب حمر من بصرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تنبأ إشعياء قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      من ذا الآتى من آدوم بثياب حمر من بصرة. هذا البهى بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته .. ما بال لبساك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة. قد دست المعصرة وحدى ومن الشعوب لم يكن معى أحد فدستهم بغضبى ووطئتهم بغيظى فرش عصيرهم على ثيابى فلطخت كل ملابسى ( إشعياء 63 : 1 - 6  ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    يرى المعترض أن هذه نبوة عن نبى محارب يفتح أدوم وبصرة وليست عن المسيح.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المتأمل فى هذه النبوة يجدها تتكلم عن إتمام دينونة الله لأدوم وبصرة وهو ما سبق وتنبأ عنه إشعياء النبى نفسه بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " لأنه قد روى ( تشرب بالدم ) فى السموات سيفى. هوذا على أدوم ينزل وعلى شعب حرمته للدينونة. للرب سيف قد امتلأ دما .. لأن للرب ذبيحة فى بصرة وذبحا عظيما فى أرض أدوم " ( إشعياء 34 : 5 - 8 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من ذلك يتضح أن الله فى إشعياء 34 تنبأ بدينونة أدوم وبصرة أما فى إشعياء 63 فيشير إلى تمام هذه الدينونة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويؤيد إرميا النبى صدق نبوة إشعياء النبى بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     عن أدوم. هكذا قال رب الجنود .. لأنى بذاتى حلفت يقول الرب إن بصرة تكون دهشا وعارا وخرابا ولعنة وكل مدنها تكون خربا أبدية ( إرميا 49 : 7 , 12 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن بصرة المذكورة هنا هى من بلاد أدوم وهى غير مدينة البصرة العراقية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الرابع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن الله فتح فم الآتان ليتكلم[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن الكتاب المقدس تضمن رواية لا يمكن تصديقها عن حديث بلعام النبى مع حمار حيث جاء فى سفر العدد ما نصه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فقام بلعام صباحا وشد على أتانه وانطلق مع رؤساء موآب  فحمي غضب الله لأنه منطلق، ووقف ملاك الرب في الطريق ليقاومه وهو راكب على أتانه وغلاماه معه فأبصرت الأتان ملاك الرب واقفا في الطريق وسيفه مسلول في يده، فمالت الأتان عن الطريق ومشت في الحقل. فضرب بلعام الأتان ليردها إلى الطريق  ثم وقف ملاك الرب في خندق للكروم، له حائط من هنا وحائط من هناك فلما أبصرت الأتان ملاك الرب زحمت الحائط، وضغطت رجل بلعام بالحائط، فضربها أيضا  ثم اجتاز ملاك الرب أيضا ووقف في مكان ضيق حيث ليس سبيل للنكوب يمينا أو شمالا  فلما أبصرت الأتان ملاك الرب، ربضت تحت بلعام. فحمي غضب بلعام وضرب الأتان بالقضيب  ففتح الرب فم الأتان فقالت لبلعام: ماذا صنعت بك حتى ضربتني الآن ثلاث دفعات  فقال بلعام للأتان: لأنك ازدريت بي. لو كان في يدي سيف لكنت الآن قد قتلتك فقالت الأتان لبلعام: ألست أنا أتانك التي ركبت عليها منذ وجودك إلى هذا اليوم؟ هل تعودت أن أفعل بك هكذا؟ فقال: لا. ثم كشف الرب عن عيني بلعام، فأبصر ملاك الرب واقفا في الطريق وسيفه مسلول في يده، فخر ساجدا على وجهه فقال له ملاك الرب: لماذا ضربت أتانك الآن ثلاث دفعات؟ هأنذا قد خرجت للمقاومة لأن الطريق ورطة أمامي  فأبصرتني الأتان ومالت من قدامي الآن ثلاث دفعات. ولو لم تمل من قدامي لكنت الآن قد قتلتك واستبقيتها فقال بلعام لملاك الرب أخطأت. إني لم أعلم أنك واقف تلقائي في الطريق. والآن إن قبح في عينيك فإني أرجع فقال ملاك الرب لبلعام: اذهب مع الرجال وإنما تتكلم بالكلام الذي أكلمك به فقط ( سفر العدد 22 ).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لو أن المعترض تأمل الكلام لأدرك أن الرب فتح فم الآتان ليبين لبلعام أنها أنقذته من موت محقق ثم [FONT=&quot]كشف الرب عن عيني بلعام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، فأبصر ملاك الرب واقفا في الطريق وسيفه مسلول في يده فقال له لماذا ضربت أتانك التى أبصرتني ثلاث مرات فمالت  ثلاث دفعات ولو لم تمل من قدامي لكنت الآن قد قتلتك واستبقيتها.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ونحن لا نرى أى غضاضة فى قدرة الله على أن يفتح فم آتان ليتكلم ليعطى رسالة. كما فتح عينى بلعام لينظر ملاك الرب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالكتاب لم يقل أن الحمار تكلم من ذاته أو أن له القدرة على ذلك ولو إدعى الكتاب ذلك لحق للمدعى أن يرفض تصديق ذلك ولكن أن كان نطق الآتان هو آية كآية تحويل العصا إلى حية فلماذا نرفضها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا إن كان للشيطان القدرة أن يخاطب حواء من خلال الحية, وإن كان له سلطان أن يدخل الإنسان ويتقمصه ويتكلم من خلاله, وإن كان للشياطين بسماح من الله القدرة أن تدخل الخنازير وتغرقها ( مرقس 5 : 1 -  13 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وإن كان للشيطان القدرة على أن يجعل صنم أبوللو يتكلم فى معبده وهو ما أثبته المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصرى أنعترض لأن الله فتح فم الآتان ناطقا بصوت إنسان ليوبخ بلعام وليمنع حماقته ( بطرس الثانية  2 : 16 ). [/FONT]*









*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الخامس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سفر نشيد الأنشاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أن الإصحاح السابع من سفر نشيد الأناشيد تضمن ألفاظ غزل مبتذلة لا تتفق والوحى الإلهى.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذا  السفر كتبه سليمان الحكيم واسماه نشيد الأناشيد أى أنه رأس الأناشيد وأعظمها قاطبة وقد كتبه سليمان بعد أن انتهى فى سفر الجامعة إلى أن ختام الأمر كله هو إتقاء الإنسان الله وحفظ وصاياه هنا على الأرض أما فى نشيد الأنشاد فيتحدث عن العلاقة بين المسيح ( العريس ) والكنيسة ( العروس ) فى صورة رمزية تصور علاقة الحب العذرى بين العريس والعروس فى فردوس النعيم. ووجه الرمزية أنه كما أن المرأة تشتاق إلى رجلها وكما يشتاق الإيل إلى ينابيع المياه هكذا تشتاق نفوسنا إلى الله ( مزمور 42 : 1 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    هذا السفر كان ضمن الأسفار التى جمعها عزرا النبى فيما عرف بالجمع الأول لهذا عرفت هذه المجموعة المكونة من 39 سفرا باسم الأسفار القانونية الأولى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد اعترف أنبياء اليهود قاطبة بقانونية سفر النشيد كما أقرته الكنيسة الرسولية كسفر نبوى يتضمن نبوات رمزية تصور العلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة من خلال صور بلاغية وتعبيرات مجازية رمزية مملوءة بالتشبيهات والاستعارات والكناية والتورية وهى كلها أساليب بلاغية راقية تعبر عن أن العلاقة الأبدية بين الله والإنسان أساسها الحب المتبادل بين النفس الإنسانية ومخلصها المسيح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا الشعر الروحى لا علاقة له بالشعر الصوفى حتى وإن تشابهت بعض ألفاظه لأن الأول مصدره الله أما الثانى فمصـدره الشيطان الذى يحاكى سـفر النشيد بمفاهيم ورموز ومعانى مؤسسة على خلفية عقائدية قوامها الإعتقاد فى إلوهية الكون وأزليته وهو ما يضاد ويناقض الحق الكتابى الذى يميز بين الله والخليقة.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وسوف نقصر بحثنا على كلمات النشيد التى إرتأى فيها المعترضون حوارا مكشوفا فى وصف مفاتن المرأة لإيضاح مفهومها الرمزى الذى يظهر طاهرا للطاهرين أما بالنسبة للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شىء طاهر لديهم بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم ( تيطس 1 : 15 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن سفر النشيد هو فى الواقع بسبب رمزيته أقرب إلى سفر الرؤيا الذى فيه يخاطب الملاك يوحنا اللاهوتى قائلا:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " هلم فأريك العروس امرأة الخروف " ( أى المسيح الفادى ) ( رؤيا 21 : 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولدارسة هذا السفر يتعين على القارىء أن يكون على بينة بالرموز الكتابية والأعراف اليهودية وجغرافية المواقع التى ورد ذكرها بالنشيد لفهم معانيه الرمزية.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ونعرض فيما يلى لبعض الرموز الواردة فى النشيد والتى تعين القارىء على فهم السفر وهى كالتالى :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]العريس             =  المسيح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]العروس            =  الكنيسة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أصدقاء العريس     =  الأنبياء والملائكة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بنات أورشليم       =  الأمة اليهودية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]العذارى             =  الذين لم يطفئوا الروح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأخت الصغرى      =  غير المؤمنين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأم                 =  الكنيسة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الثديين أو التوأمين  =  العهدين القديم والجديد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الدهن               =  المسحة = المسيح = الروح القدس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الخمر               =  دم المسيح - الفرح   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللبن                =  التعاليم النقية الطاهرة  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المر                 =  الألم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السرير              =  الفردوس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تقول العروس :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ليقبلني بقبلات فمه. لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر لرائحة أدهانك الطيبة. اسمك دهن مهراق .. صرة المر حبيبي لي. بين ثديي يبيت طاقة فاغية ( حزمة من زهر الحناء تمسك بها العروس لتعطى يدها اللون الأحمر ) حبيبي لي في كروم عين جدي.     [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي، ها أنت جميلة. عيناك حمامتان ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي وحلو، وسريرنا أخضر جوائز بيتنا أرز ( نشيد الأنشاد 1 : 1 - 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     القبلات هى تعبير الحب إنها تطلب من العريس أن يعلن حبه لها بنفسه بفمه أى بكلمته الذاتية لا بكلمات يرسلها لها من خلال أنبياءه لأن حبه أطيب من الخمر الذى يرمز إلى الفرح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     حب المسيح حب فريد لأنه اجتاز المعصرة وحده ليقدم لنا دمه المبذول عنا لنحيا به لهذا فإن خمر المسيح الذى يعطينا إياه فى الإفخارستيا هو أطيب من الخمر أى من أفراح الأرض الفانية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      اسمك دهن مهراق أى أن اسمك أيها العريس هو المسيح أى أنه هو نفسه الدهن المسكوب الذى يمسح الملوك فيكون هو ملك الملوك الذى بمسحته يملك الملوك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي، ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك .. وفمك حلو. خدك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك عنقك كبرج داود المبني للأسلحة. ألف مجن علق عليه، كلها أتراس الجبابرة  ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توأمين ( أى أن العهدين مصدرهم واحد هو المسيح ) يرعيان بين السوسن ( جماعة المؤمنين ) ( نشيد الأنشاد 4 : 1 - 5 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وينشد العريس قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ما أجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم. دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي ( السلسلة ) صنعة يدي صناع. سرتك ( إشارة لإنفصالها عن بيت أبيها ) كأس مدورة، لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج. بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن. ثدياك كخشفتين، توأمي ظبية عنقك كبرج من عاج. عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم. أنفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق رأسك عليك مثل الكرمل، وشعر رأسك كأرجوان. ملك قد أسر بالخصل ما أجملك وما أحلاك أيتها الحبيبة باللذات قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنخلة، وثدياك بالعناقيد قلت إني أصعد إلى النخلة وأمسك بعذوقها. وتكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم، ورائحة أنفك كالتفاح وحنكك كأجود الخمر. لحبيبي السائغة المرقرقة السائحة على شفاه النائمين أنا لحبيبي، وإلي اشتياقه تعال يا حبيبي لنخرج إلى الحقل، ولنبت في القرى لنبكرن إلى الكروم، لننظر هل أزهر الكرم؟ هل تفتح القعال؟ هل نور الرمـان؟ هنالك أعطيك حبي. اللفاح يفوح رائحة، وعند أبوابنا كل النفائس من جديدة وقديمة، ذخرتهـا لك يا حبيبي ( نشيد الأنشاد 7 : 1 - 13 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هنا نجد المسيح يناجى عروسه أى الكنيسة بقوله ما أجمل خطواتك ( قدميك ) بالنعلين يا بنت الأمير ( الكريم ) إن سر جمال خطوات العروس هى أنها تسير على درب الرب كمبشرة بالإنجيل وبهذا تحمل الشهادة لعريسها كقول بولس الرسول:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات ( رومية 20 : 5 ) المخبر بالخلاص القائل لصهيون قد ملك إلهك ( إشعياء 52 : 5 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ودوائر ( مفصلى ) الفخذين ( الكنيستان ) كالسلسلة تشير إلى وحدة الكنيسة المقدسة فى المسيح الذى هو الرأس الذى منه كل الجسد مركبا معا ومقترنا بمؤازرة كل مفصل حسب عمـل على قياس كل جزء يحصل نمـو الجسـد لبنيانه فى المحبة ( أفسس 4 : 16 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض السادس[FONT=&quot]*​*[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أهولة وأهوليبة[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن ما جاء في حزقيال 23 عن أهولة وأهوليبة هو من الكتابات الفاضحة التي يجب ألا يرد ذكرها في كتاب يدعي أصحابه أنه مقدس.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المقصود بأُهولة وأُهوليبة مدينتان هما السامرة عاصمة مملكة [FONT=&quot]إسرائيل، وأورشليم عاصمة مملكة يهوذا, وكانت مملكة بني إسرائيل مملكة واحدة متحدة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تحت حكم ملوك إسرائيل شاول وداود وسليمان، ولكنها انقسمت بعد موت سليمان إلى مملكة شمالية عاصمتها[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السامرة، وجنوبية عاصمتها أورشليم.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكان الله قد أمر بنَصب خيمة الاجتماع ( المكان الذى يحل فيه الله للعبادة ) في عاصمة [FONT=&quot]مملكة يهوذا وحدها، ومن هذا[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]نفهم لماذا أطلق الله على السامرة اسـم أهولة ( ومعناها في العبريـة خيمتها ) كما أطلق على أورشليم اسـم أهوليبـة ( ومعناها في العبرية خيمتي فيها ) فالمملكة الشمالية لم يكن فيها خيمة الله عكس المملكة الجنوبية التى كان فيها وحدها خيمة الله, وذلك قبل أن يبنى سليمان هيكل الله موضعها.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     غير أن المملكتين الشمالية والجنوبية خانتا عهد الله، وهـو ما يسميه [FONT=&quot]أنبياء التوراة بالزنى الروحي, وأخذت المملكتان تعبدان أوثان الممالك المحيطة بهما وخيانـة الله. لذلك وبخ النبي حزقيال العاصمتين الخائنتين بكلمـات تصف بشاعة ما سقطت فيها بتركها عبادة الإله الحق، فقد سقطت الدولتان إلى الدرك الأسفل[/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كلام حزقيال النبي إذن هو عن مدينتين خانتا عهد إلههما، وليس عن [FONT=&quot]سيدتين, وتعبيرات النبي حزقيال كانت بهدف أن يدرك اليهود بشاعة ما سقطوا فيه، لأن الخيانة الروحية لا تقل فى بشاعتها عن الخيانة الزوجية. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض السابعhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#ب2اعتراض7[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أخذ هوشع لنفسه امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قال الرب لهوشع: اذهب خذ لنفسك [FONT=&quot]امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، لأن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأرض قد زنت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] زنى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تاركة الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فذهب وأخذ جومر بنت دبلايم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، فحبلت وولدت له ابنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فقال له الرب ادع اسمه يزرعيل، لأنني بعد قليل أعاقب بيت ياهو على دم يزرعيل .. ثم حبلت أيضا وولدت بنتا، فقال له: ادع اسمها لورحامة ( لا رحمة ) لأني لا أعود أرحم بيت إسرائيل أيضا، بل أنزعهم نزعا وأما بيت يهوذا فأرحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب إلههم .. ثم فطمت لورحامة وحبلت فولدت ابنا فقال ادع اسمه لوعمي ( ليس شعبى ) لأنكم لستم شعبي وأنا لا أكون لكم ( هوشع  1 : 2 - 9 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قولوا لإخوتكم عمي ( شعبى ) ولأخواتكم رحامة ( المرحومة ) حاكموا أمكم حاكموا، لأنها ليست امرأتي وأنا لست رجلها .. ولا أرحم أولادها لأنهم أولاد زنى  لأن أمهم قد زنت. التي حبلت بهم صنعت خزيا .. وأعاقبها على أيام بعليم التي فيها كانت تبخر لهم وتتزين بخزائمها وحليها وتذهب وراء محبيها وتنساني أنا يقول الرب لكن ها أنذا أتملقها .. ويكون في ذلك اليوم أني أستجيب .. وأرحم لورحامة وأقول للوعمي أنت شعبي، وهو يقول أنت إلهي ( هوشع  2 : 2 - 23 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقال الرب لي: اذهب أيضا أحبب امرأة حبيبة صاحب وزانية، كمحبة الرب لبني إسرائيل وهم ملتفتون إلى آلهة أخرى ومحبون لأقراص الزبيب فاشتريتها لنفسي بخمسة عشر شاقل فضة وبحومر ولثك شعير وقلت لها تقعدين أياما كثيرة لا تزني ولا تكوني لرجل، وأنا كذلك لك لأن بني إسرائيل سيقعدون أياما كثيرة بلا ملك، وبلا رئيس، وبلا ذبيحة، وبلا تمثال، وبلا أفود وترافيم بعد ذلك يعود بنو إسرائيل يطلبون الرب إلههم وداود ملكهم، ويفزعون إلى الرب وإلى جوده في آخر الأيام ( هوشع الإصحاح 3 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى. لأن الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب ( هوشع 1 : 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أى أن المرأة التى سيتخذها والأولاد الذين سينجبهم منها سيسمون بهذا الاسم لأن الأرض صارت أرض زنى لأنهم تركوا عبادة الله الحى وعبدوا آلهة أخرى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والسؤال المطروح هو كيف يسمى أولاد هوشع أولاد زنى وهو الذى أنجبهم منها. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      هكذا يتضح أن أولاده الذين من صلبه ليسوا أولاد زنى بالمعنى الحرفى وهكذا أيضا زوجته وإنما وصفهم الله بذلك لأن الأرض كلها صارت أرض زنى بتركها الله.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وبما أن زوجته وأولاده من سكان هذه الأرض لهذا كان منطقيا أن تسمى المرأة التى سيتخذها من سكان الأرض امرأة زنى وأن يسمى أولاده رغم أنهم من صلبه أولاد زنى لأن كل الأرض زنت زنى تاركة الرب ( هوشع  2 : 2 - 3 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   وباقى الآيات تبين الرمزية لأن جومر ولدت له ابنا فقال له الرب ادع اسمه يزرعيل لأننى بعد قليل أعاقب بيت ياهو على دم يزرعيل .. ثم حبلت أيضا وولدت بنتا فقال لها ادع اسمها لورحامة ( لا رحمة ) لأننى لا أعود أرحم بيت إسرائيل .. ثم حبلت وولدت ابنا فقال لها ادع اسمه لوعمى ( ليس شعبى ) لأنكم لستم شعبى وأنا لا أكون لكم.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما قوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقال الرب لي : اذهب أيضا أحبب امرأة حبيبة صاحب وزانية، كمحبة الرب لبني إسرائيل وهم ملتفتون إلى آلهة أخرى ومحبون لأقراص الزبيب فاشتريتها لنفسي.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       فالآية تفسر فى ضوء ما قبلها أن المقصود بالزنى هو عبادة الآلهة الأخرى فيكون المقصود بقول الرب لهوشع هو إذهب واشتر امرأة وثنية مملوكة للغير لنفسك كمحبة الرب لبنى إسرائيل وهم ملتفتون إلى آلهة أخرى ويقدمون لها أقراص الزبيب لاسترضائها فاشتراها لنفسه بثمن كما اشترانا الرب لنفسه بثمن.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تقعدين أياما كثيرة لا تزني ولا تكوني لرجل. أى أنها فى مدة بقائها معه لن تلتفت للأوثان ولن يكون لها مالك غيره. كما أن بني إسرائيل سيقعدون أياما كثيرة بلا ملك، وبلا رئيس، وبلا ذبيحة، وبلا تمثال، وبلا أفود وترافيم ( عبادة أوثان ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثامن [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على طهى بنى إسرائيل خبزهم بعذرتهم عند سبيهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]جاء فى سفر  حزقيال ما نصه : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وطعامك الذي تأكله يكون بالوزن. كل يوم عشرين شاقلا. من وقت إلى وقت تأكله وتشرب الماء بالكيل، سدس الهين، من وقت إلى وقت تشربه وتأكل كعكا من الشعير. على الخرء الذي يخرج من الإنسان تخبزه أمام عيونهم وقال الرب هكذا يأكل بنو إسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الأمم الذين أطردهم إليهم فقلت آه يا سيد الرب، ها نفسي لم تتنجس. ومن صباي إلى الآن لم آكل ميتة أو فريسة، ولا دخل فمي لحم نجس فقال لي انظر. قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الإنسان، فتصنع خبزك عليه وقال لي يا ابن آدم، هأنذا أكسر قوام الخبز في أورشليم، فيأكلون الخبز بالوزن وبالغم، ويشربون الماء بالكيل وبالحيرة لكي يعوزهم الخبز والماء ( حزقيال 4 : 10 - 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلق قائلا :    [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الله أمر نبيه أن يصلح خبزه على خرء الإنسان. ثم أذن له أن يصلحه على روث الأبقار.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن الرب تكلم مع حزقيال معلنا له ما سيلقاه شعبه عندما يحاصرهم العدو ويأخذهم سبايا وعبيد لأنهم حادوا عن وصايا الرب فعاقبهم بقوله بأنه هكذا سيأكل بنى إسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الأمم التى يسبون إليها بالوزن والغم. لهذا أمره أن يصلح خبزه أى يخبزه على خرء الإنسان أمام عيونهم. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا عندما سأله النبى بأنه لم يأكل لحم نجس أى أنه لم يخالف الوصايا سمح له أن يستخدم روث البقر كوقود يخبز عليه خبزه بدلا من خرء الإنسان الذى سيصنع عليه بنو إسرائيل خبزهم, وأنبأوه أنه سيبيد مئونة الخبز في إسرائيل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومعلوم أن البعض فى فترات المجاعة أو الحصار يمكن أن لا يستخدموا الخرء كوقود للخبيز فقط بل أن يأكلوه ويشربوا بولهم وأن يأكلوا القمامة وكل ما تصل إليه أيديهم من حشرات وزواحف وفئران وقطط بل وأن يأكلوا خرئهم أيضا الأمور التى ينفر منها الإنسان فى الأحوال العادية بل أنهم فى المجاعات يمكن أن يفنوا بعضهم بعضا من أجل كسرة خبز, وقد سجل التاريخ الكثير من مآسى المجاعات وفترات الحصار والمعاناة التى تعرضت لها بعض الشعوب أو الجنود أو الأفراد أو الجماعات مما لا يمكن تصديقه.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الباب الثالث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراضات على العهد الجديد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الأولhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#ب3اعتراض1[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن موسى والأنبياء كتبوا وتنبأوا عن المسيح[FONT=&quot]                           [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن العهد القديم لا يتضمن أى نبوات عن المسيح وأن ما يعتبره المسيحيين نبوات عن المسيح كان معناها الأصلى مختلف عما فهموه ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      المحقق كتابيا أن المسيح هو محور النبوات فى العهد القديم,[FONT=&quot] لأن غاية الناموس هي المسيح للبر لكل من يؤمن ( رومية 10 : 4 )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقد أعلن السيد المسيح نفسه ذلك بقوله لليهود:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهى التى تشهد لى ولا تريدون أن تأتوا إلى لتكون لكم حياة .. ل[FONT=&quot]أنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقوننى لأنه هـو كتب عنى. فإن كنتم لا تصدقون كتب ذاك. فكيف تصدقون كلامى " ( يوحنا 5 : 39 , 40 , 46 , 47 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعندما التقى الرب بتلميذا عمواس وبخهما قائلا:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      يا قليلى الفهم والبطيئى القلب فى الإيمان بجميع ما نطق به الأنبياء. أما كان ينبغى أن المسيح يتألم هذه الآلام ثم يدخل إلى مجده. [FONT=&quot]ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. حينئذ فتح أذهانهم ليفهموا الكتب ( لوقا 24 : 25 - 27 , 45 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعندما ظهر للتلاميذ بعد قيامته[FONT=&quot] قال لهم : [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      هذا هو الكلام الذى كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير [FONT=&quot]( لوقا 24 : 25 - 27 , 45 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ونحن لا ننكر أن بعض النبوات لهـا معنيان معنى[FONT=&quot] رمزى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ومعنى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حرفى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. فالنبوة " من مصر دعوت ابنى " ( هوشع 11 : 1 ) كانت تشير [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رمزيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى إسرائيل إلا أنها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حرفيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تشير للمسيح ابن الله. إلا أن أكثر النبوات جـاءت حرفية ولا تنطبق إلا على شخص المسيح.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفيما يلى نعرض لبعض هذه النبوات والإعلانات التى تكشف عن حقيقة شخص المسيح وعن تفاصيل خطة الخلاص والمجىء الثانى تفصيلا كالتالى:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  1  ) النبوات عن أن المسيح هو صورة الله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المسيح هو صورة الله بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره الذى خلقنا على صورته وشبهه وهو الذى نظره حزقيال النبى جالسا على عرشه ووصفه قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلى شبه العرش شبه [FONT=&quot]كمنظر إنسان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عليه من فوق .. هذا منظر شبه مجد الرب ولما رأيته خررت على وجهى ( حزقيال 1 : 26 - 28 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا ما أثبته دانيال النبى بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      كنت أرى فى رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل [FONT=&quot]ابن إنسان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام ( أى إلى الأزلى غير المنظور ) فقربوه قدامه ( أى جلس فى مجده مبطلا بذلك عبادته من خلال اللامنظور ) فأعطى سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسـنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته مـا لا ينقرض ( دانيال 7 : 13 - 14 ) ( فيلبى 2 : 5 - 10 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    [FONT=&quot]فالآب له صورة منظورة هذه الصورة هى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ابنه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يسوع المسيح [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( العبرانيين 1 : 3 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تنبأ سليمان الحكيم عن سر المسيح قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من صعد إلى السموات ونزل. من جمع الريح فى حفنتيه من صر الماء فى ثوب من ثبت أطراف الأرض. ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت ( أمثال 30 : 4 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     بهذه النبوة كشف سليمان عن سر المسيح مبينا أنه ابن الله وأنه هو نفسه الذى صعد إلى السموات ونزل وأن اسم الابن هو ذاته اسم الآب وأن صعود الابن هو بصورة الآب بسبب وحدة الجوهر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه النبوات نجد تحقيقها فى قول الرب لتلاميذه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء ( يوحنا 3 : 13 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     مثبتا بذلك لاهوته وعدم محدودية صورته الإنسانية الحاضرة فى كل مكان. كما  أثبت أن أصله من السماء التى سيعود إليها بعد قيامته الظافرة بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا إلى حيث كان أولا ( يوحنا 6 : 62 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  2  ) النبوات عن أن المسيح هو الله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كرسيك يا [FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم من أجل ذلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مسحك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلهك بدهن الابتهاج ( أى بمسحة الروح القدس ) أكثر من شركائك ( مزمور 45 : 6 - 7 ) ( العبرانيين 1 : 8 - 9 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     منذ الأزل [FONT=&quot]مسحت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض .. لما رسم أسس الأرض كنت عنده صانعا. كنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه .. من يجدنى يجد الحياة .. ومن يخطىء عنى يضر نفسه. كل مبغضى يحبون الموت ( أمثال 8 : 23 - 36 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه النبوات نجد تحقيقها فى قول الرب :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     روح السيد الرب على لأن الرب مسحنى لأبشر المساكين أرسلنى لأعصب منكسرى القلب لأنادى للمسبيين بالعتق وللمأسـورين بالإطلاق ( إشـعياء 61 : 1 ) ( لوقا 4 : 16 - 21 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي. ليكونوا هم أيضا مقدسين في الحق ( يوحنا 17 : 19 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قام ملوك الأرض وتأمر الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين لنقطع قيودهما .. [FONT=&quot]أما أنا  فقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مسحت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ملكي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على صهيون جبل قدسي .. قبلوا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الابن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق. لأنـه عن قليل يتقد غضبه. طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليـه ( مزمور 2 : 2 , 6 , 12 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  3  )[FONT=&quot] النبوات عن ظهور ابن الله على الأرض[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه يولد لنا ولد [FONT=&quot]ونعطى ابنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وتكون الرياسة على كتفه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويدعى اسمه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسى داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن وإلى الأبد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( إشعياء 9 : 6 - 7 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]         [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  4  )[FONT=&quot] النبوات عن ظهور الله على الأرض[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقيم لك الرب ألهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي ( أى من ذات جوهر الله الذى ليس كمثله شىء ) له تسمعون  ( تثنية 18 : 15 [FONT=&quot]) ( أعمال 3 : 22 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود بعد المجد أرسلني إلى الأمم .. فتعلمون أن رب الجنود قد أرسلني ترنمي وأفرحي يا بنت صهيون لأني هاأنذا آتي وأسكن في وسطك يقول الرب. فيتصل أمم كثيرة بالرب في ذلك اليوم ويكونون لي شعبا فاسكن في وسطك فتعلمين أن رب الجنود قد أرسلني إليك ( إشعياء 2 : 8 -11 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إله بار ومخلص. ليس سواي التفتوا إلي واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر بذاتي أقسمت، خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع [FONT=&quot]إنه لي تجثو كل ركبة، يحلف كل لسان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( إشعياء 45 : 21 - 23 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      نجد إتمامها فى ( فيلبى 2 : 5 - 11 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 5  ) النبوات المتعلقة بتدبير الخلاص [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه ( تكوين 3 : 15 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     نجد إتمامها فى شهادة بولس الرسول: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس ليفتدى الذين تحت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الناموس لننال التبنى ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]غلاطية 4 : 4 - 5 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن المقصود بنسل المرأة المسيح  لكونه وحده الذى أتى بدون زرع بشر, وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول " وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح .. الذي قد وعد له " ( غلاطية 3 :  16 , 19 ) إله السلام أى المسيح سيسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلنا سريعا ( رومية 16 : 20 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  6  ) النبوة عن موعد المجيئين الأول والثانى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول الرب :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هي مرة بعد قليل فأزلزل السموات والأرض والبحر واليابسة وأزلزل كل الأمم ويأتي مشتهي كل الأمم ( إشارة للمجىء الأول لرب المجد ) .. فأجعلوا قلبكم من هذا اليوم فصاعدا من اليوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر التاسع ( كسلو / ديسمبر ) من اليوم الذى فيه تأسس هيكل الرب ( أى بظهور الرب فى هيكل الجسد ) اجعلـوا قلبكم ( حجي 2 : 6 , 18 ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وصارت كلمة الرب ثانية إلي حجي في الرابع والعشرين من الشهر ( أى الشهر التاسع العبري ) قائلا .. إني أزلزل السموات والأرض وأقلب كرسي الممالك وأبيد قوة ممالك الأمم وأقلب المركبات والراكبين فيها وينحط الخيل وراكبوها ( إشارة إلي أن المجيء الثاني لرب المجد سيكون فى نفس موعد المجىء الأول ) .. في ذلك اليوم آخذك يا زربابل عبدى .. لأني قد اخترتك ( إشـارة إلي الإختطاف لملاقـاة الرب في الهـواء في يوم المجيء الثاني ) ( حجي 2 : 20 - 23 ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ممـا تقـدم يتضـح أن اليـوم الرابـع والعشـرين من الشهر التاسع العبرى ( كسلو/ ديسمبر ) هو يوم المجيء الأول لمشتهي كل الأمم, وهو أيضا يوم المجيء الثاني الذي فيه يبيد الرب قوة ممالك الأمم ويرسل ملائكته ليجمع مختاريه من أربع جهات الأرض لملاقاته في الهواء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومما يبرهن أيضا علي تعلق تلك النبوءة بتحديد تاريخ المجيئين الأول والثاني لرب المجد هو إستشهاد بولس الرسول بها بقوله عن الذى من السماء أن صوته زعزع الأرض حينئذ ( أى في مجيئه الأول ) أما الآن فقد وعد قائلا أنى مرة أيضا أزلزل لا الأرض فقط بل السماء أيضا ( إشارة إلي المجيء الثاني ) ( العبرانيين 12 : 26 ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  7   ) النبوات عن تجسد الله وولادته من عذراء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولكن يعطيكم السيد ( الرب ) نفسه آية. هـا العذراء ([FONT=&quot] [/FONT]העלמה[FONT=&quot] ) ( ها عيل ماه ) تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل ( إشعياء 7 : 14 ) ( متى 1 : 23 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد ترجمت كلمة " عيلماه "[FONT=&quot] بمعنى العذراء فى الترجمة السبعينية للكتاب المقدس إذ ترجمت " تى بارثينوس أى العذراء باليونانية ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه الآية بالذات ترجمها سـمعان الشيخ وهو من علماء اليهود المشاركين فى ترجمة العهد القديـم إلى اليونانية فى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد وكان مكلفا بترجمـة سـفر إشـعياء النبى فلما وصل إلى الآيـة " [FONT=&quot]ولكن يعطيكـم السـيد نفسـه آيـة. ها العـذراء ([/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]העלמה[FONT=&quot] ) ( ها عيل ماه ) تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعـو اسـمه عمانـوئيل ( إشعياء 7 : 14 ) إرتبك وتحير متفكرا كيف يمكن لعذراء غير متزوجة أن تلد ويكون مولودها هو الله نفسه الذى يعطى نفسه آية, وتفكر فى نفسه قائلا أن العذراء يستحيل أن تحبل وتلد. فأراد أن يكتب عوضا عنها كلمة " الفتاة " فأوحى الروح القدس إليه أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب مولودا من عذراء[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهكذا عاش سمعان الشيخ أكثر من ثلثمائة سنة حتى كف بصره وفى ذات يوم اقتاده الروح إلى الهيكل فأبصر الطفل وأمه وكانت هذه علامة له فأخذ الطفل على ذراعيه وبارك الله قائلا " الآن يا سيدى تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب قولك لأن عنيى قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذى أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب " ( لوقا 2 : 25 - 35 ).   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  8  ) [FONT=&quot] النبوة عن ولادة المسيح دون أن يفض ختوم البكورية :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فقال لي الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا ( حزقيال 44 :2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    " وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه فيفتح وليس من يغلق ويغلق وليس من يفتح " ( إشعياء 22: 22 ) هذا هو القدوس الحق ( رؤيا 3 : 7 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  9  ) النبوة عن ميلاد المسيح فى بيت لحم أفراتة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما أنت يا بيت لحم أفراتة وأنت صغيرة بين رؤساء مدن يهوذا إلا أن منك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على إسرائيل [FONT=&quot]ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( ميخا 5 : 2 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وتحقيقها فى ( متى 2 : 1- 6 ) (  [FONT=&quot]لوقا 2 : 4  )[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (  10  ) النبوة عن مجىء المسيح إلى مصر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وحي من جهة مصر هو ذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر، فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه، ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها .. في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر ( اليهود لا يقيمون مذابح ولا يقدمون ذبائح إلا فى هيكل أورشليم وهذا برهان على أن النبوة خاصة بمذبح العهد الجديد ) وعمود للرب عند تخمها فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في أرض مصر .. ويعرف المصريون الرب في ذلك اليوم، ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة ( إشارة واضحة إلى أن مقدمى الذبيحة هم مصريون أمميون لا يهود وهذا برهان آخرعلى أن النبوة خاصة بمذبح العهد الجديد ) وينذرون للرب نذرا ويوفون به ويضرب الرب مصر ضاربا فشافيا، فيرجعون إلى الرب فيستجيب لهم ويشفيهم. في ذلك اليوم تكون سكة من مصر إلى أشور، فيجيء الأشوريون إلى مصر والمصريون إلى أشور، ويعبد المصريون مع الأشوريين. في ذلك اليوم يكون إسرائيل ثلثا لمصر ولأشور، بركة في الأرض بها يبارك رب الجنود قائلا : مبارك شـعبي مصر، وعمل يدي أشور، وميراثي إسـرائيل ( إشعياء 19 : 1 - 25 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  11  ) النبوة عن عودة المسيح من مصر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من مصر دعوت ابنى ( هوشع 11 : 1 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وتحقيقها فى متى 2 : 13 - 15 [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  12  ) النبوة عن [FONT=&quot]أنه سيدعى ناصريا [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه الكلمة " ناصرى " مشتقة من الكلمة ناصرة [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]נצרת[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  وتتكون من كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot] " [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ناصر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot] נצר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتاء التأنيث  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ת[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولهذه الكلمة عدة معان فهى  تعني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الغصن أو[/FONT][FONT=&quot] النبتة أو الفرع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كما تعنى الرب برنا فضلا عن معان أخرى.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وعلى هذا فإن قوله سيدعى ناصريا تعنى أنه سيدعى غصن ( نيصر ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وقد تنبأ إشعياء النبى قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ويخرج[FONT=&quot] غصن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( ناصر فى العبرية )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من جذر يسى ( إشعياء 11 : 1  ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن [FONT=&quot]ונצר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من أصوله ( إشارة للمسيح المولود من نسل داود ) ( إشعياء 60: 21 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما تنبأ زكريا النبى قائلا هكذا تكلم رب الجنود قائلا : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هو ذا [FONT=&quot]الرجل الغصن اسمه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , ومن مكانه ينبت ويبني هيكل الرب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( زكريا 6: 12 )[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكلمـة " ناصرة " يمكن أن تعنى أيضا الرب برنا وعليه فإن قوله أنه سيدعى ناصريا تعنى أيضا أنه سيدعى الرب برنا .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تنبأ إرمياء النبى قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقاً وعدلاً في الارض .. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا ( إرميا 23 : 5 , 6 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا ( إرميا  33 :  16 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهكذا نجد أن النبوة أنه سيدعى ناصريا مأخوذة من الأنبياء إشعياء وإرمياء وزكريا لفظا ومعنى على الوجه المتقدم بيانه.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تحققت هذه النبوات فى قول متى " لكى يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء أنه سيدعى ناصريا " ( متى 2 : 23 ) أى أنه سيدعى غصنا ( ناصر ) أو الرب برنا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  13  ) النبوات عن المعمدان الذى يهيىء الطريق أمام الرب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     صـوت صـارخ في البريـة اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سـبيلا لالهـنا ( إشعياء 40 :3 ) ( لوقا 3: 3 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هانذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود ( ملاخى1:3 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 1[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]) النبوة عن سؤال المعمدان الرب إن كان هو الآتى أم ننتظر آخر [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا لا تخافوا هوذا إلهكم هو يأتى ويخلصكم. يأتى بالنقمة حامل جزاءه سيأتى ويخلصكم. حينئذ تبصـر عيون العمى, وتنفتح آذان الصم, ويقفز الأعرج كالأيل, ويترنم لسان الأبكم فرحا ( إشعياء 35 : 4 - 6 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وإتمامها عندما أرسل يوحنا تلميذان ليسألا الرب أنت هو الآتى أم ننتظر آخر فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما إذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران. العمى يبصرون والعرج يمشون والبرص يطهرون والصم يسمعون والموتى يقومون والمساكين يبشرون وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فى ( متى 11 : 2 - 6 ).       [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  15  ) النبوة عن إقامة الرب بكفر ناحوم المتاخمة لزبولون ونفتاليم   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أهان الزمان الأول أرض زبولون وأرض نفتالى يكرم الأخير طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم. الشعب السالك فى الظلمة أبصر نورا عظيما الجالسون فى أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور ( إشعياء 9 : 1 - 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه النبوة نجد إتمامها فى قول متى :[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]  ولما سمع يسوع أن يوحنا أسلم إنصرف إلى الجليل وترك الناصرة وأتى فسكن فى كفر ناحوم التى عند البحر فى تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم لكى يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبى القائل أرض زبولون وأرض [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم. الشعب الجالس في ظلمة أبصر نورا عظيما والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله أشرق عليهم نور[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( متى 4 : 12 - 16 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (  16  ) النبوة عن اختيار المسيح لتلاميذ ليكونوا شهودا له [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أنتم شهودي يقول الرب، وعبدي الذي اخترته. لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا أني أنا هو. [FONT=&quot]قبلي لم يصور إله وبعدي لا يكون[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. أنا أنا الرب، وليس غيري مخلص. أنا أخبرت وخلصت وأعلمت وليس بينكم غريب. وأنتم شهودي، يقول الرب، وأنا الله. أيضا من اليوم أنا هو ( إشعياء 43 : 10 - 13 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه النبوة نجد اتمامها فى قول الرب لتلاميذه :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآ ب. روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى وتشهدون لى أنتم أيضا لأنكم معى من الإبتـداء ( يوحنا 15 : 36 - 37 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot](  17  ) النبوة عن اجتراح الرب وتلاميذه آيات فى إسرائيل  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قدسوا رب الجنود وليكن هو خوفكم ورهبتكم فيكون لكم قدسا, وأما لبيتى إسرائيل فيكون حجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة وفخا وشركا لسكان أورشليم. فيعثر به كثيرون ويسقطون فينكسرون ويعلقون فيقتنصون. أرسم الشهادة أختم الشريعة بتلاميذى. [FONT=&quot]فاصطبر للرب الساتر وجهه عن بيت يعقوب وأنتظره[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. ها أنذا والأولاد الذين أعطانيهم الرب آيات وعجائب فى إسرائيل من عند رب الجنود الساكن فى جبل صهيون ( إشعياء 8 : 13 - 18 ) ( متى 10 : 1 - 8 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  18  ) النبوة عن أن الذى لم يعترف بأمه وإخوته هو الله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تنبأ موسى النبى أن الله الذى جربوه فى مسة وخاصموه فى مريبة هو المسيح الذى لم يعترف بأمه وإخوته بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تميمك ( الإعلان ) وأوريمك ( الحقيقة ) يكونان للرجـل الطاهر الذى جربـته فى مسـة وخاصمته عند ماء مريبة الذى قال عن أبيه وأمه لم أبصركما وبإخوته لم يعترف ( تثنية 33 : 8 - 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أثبت متى إنطباق النبوة على المسيح فى قوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفيما هو يكلم الجموع إذا أمه وإخوته قد وقفوا خارجا طالبين أن يكلموه فقال له واحد هو ذا أمك وإخوتك واقفون خارجا طالبين أن يكلموك فأجاب وقال للقائل له من هى أمى ومن هم إخوتى ثم مد يده نحو تلاميذه وقال ها أمى وإخوتى لأن من يصنع مشيئة أبى الذى فى السماوات هو أخى وأختى وأمى ( متى 12 : 46 - 49 )[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  19  ) النبوة عن دخول المسيح ( الممسوح ملكا ) أورشليم  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]     ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون إهتفي يا بنت أورشليم هوذا ملكك يأتي إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان ( زكريا 9 : 9 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      نجد تحقيقها فى ( متى 21 : 2 : 3 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  20  ) النبوة عن أن الآكل الخبز من المسيح هو يسلمه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]رجل سلامتى الذى وثقت به آكل خبزى رفع على عقبه ( مزمور 41 : 9 ).    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تحققت هذه النبوة فى قول الرب:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الذى يغمس يده معى فى الصحفة هو يسلمنى .. فأجاب يهوذا مسلمه وقال هل أنا هو ياسيدى. قال له أنت قلت ( متى 26 : 20 - 25 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  21  ) النبوة عن شراء حقل بثمن الدم اشتهر باسم حقل الدم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      تنبأ إرميا قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لذلك ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب [FONT=&quot]ولا يدعى بعد هذا الموقع توفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولا وادى ابن هانوم ( جهنم ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بل وادى القتل ( الدم )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( إرميا 19 : 6  ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    كما تنبأ زكريا قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فوزنوا أجرتى ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لى الرب [FONT=&quot]إلقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب ( زكريا 11 : 12, 13 ).  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]هاتين النبوتين نجد إتمامهما فى قول متى :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وحينئذ لما رأى يهوذا الذي أسلمه أنه قد دين ندم ورد الثلاثين من الفضة إلى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ. قائلا قد أخطأت اذ سلمت دما بريئا. فقالوا ماذا علينا. أنت أبصر. فطرح الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف. ثم مضى وخنق نفسه. فأخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة وقالوا لا يحل أن نلقيها في الخزانة لأنها ثمن دم. فتشاوروا [FONT=&quot]وأشتروا بها حقل الفخاري [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مقبرة للغرباء. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لهذا سمي ذلك الحقل حقل الدم إلى هذا اليوم. حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( إرميا 19 : 6 ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]النبي القائل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( زكريا 11 : 13 ) وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني إسرائيل وأعطوها عن حقل الفخاري كما أمرني الرب ( متى 27 : 3 - 10 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالشطر الأول من النبوة القائلة [FONT=&quot]" لهذا سمي ذلك الحقل حقل الدم إلى هذا اليوم "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مأخوذ من إرميا 19 : 6  لهذا قال متى "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما الشطر الثانى من النبوة فمأخوذ من زكريا النبى لهذا عطفه متى على إرميا بقوله "[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والنبي القائل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( إشارة إلى زكريا النبى القائل ) وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني إسرائيل وأعطوها عن حقل الفخاري كما أمرني الرب " ( زكريا 11 : 13 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن متى الرسول اقتبس نبوتان الأولى من إرميا والثانية من زكريا وبعد أن ذكر النبوة الأولى المقتبسة من إرميا قال " حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا " ثم عطف عليه بقوله " والنبى القائل " وأورد النبوة المقتبسة من زكريا النبى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أسقط الناسخ حرف العطف " الواو " سهوا منه. فصارت الآية " [FONT=&quot]حينئذ تم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما قيل بإرميا النبى القائل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " أما صحة الآية فهى " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حينئذ تم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما قيل بإرميا والنبى القائل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " على الوجه السالف إيضاحه.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ونتج عن هذا الخطأ النسخى أن البعض اعتقد بأن متى أخطأ بالإستشهاد بنبوة حسبها من إرميا وهى من زكريا بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]لهذا سمي ذلك الحقل حقل الدم إلى هذا اليوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( إرميا 19 : 6 )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( أسقط النساخ الحرف " و " )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] النبي القائل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني إسرائيل وأعطوها عن حقل الفخاري كما أمرني الرب ( زكريا 11 : 13 ) ( متى 27   : 3 - 10 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن متى الرسول اقتبس نبوتان الأولى من إرميا والثانية من زكريا وبعد أن ذكر النبوة الأولى المقتبسة من إرميا [FONT=&quot]قال " حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ثم عطف عليه بقوله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( و ) " النبى القائل "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأورد النبوة المقتبسة من زكريا النبى. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    إلا أن حرف الواو سقط من النساخ فصارت[FONT=&quot] حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبى القائل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فاعتقد البعض أن متى أخطأ فى الإستشهاد بنبوة حسبها من أرميا وهى من زكريا. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   [FONT=&quot]من ذلك يتضح أن متى لم يخطىء وأن الخطأ هو مجرد خطأ من أخطاء النساخ التى يمكن تداركها, وهى من الأخطاء التى لا تخفى على فطنة القارىء العارف بالنبوات والكتب المقدسة.  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  22  ) النبوة عن القبض على المسيح وهرب تلاميذه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     اسـتيقظ يا سيف على راعي وعلى رجل رفقتي ( أنيسى منذ الأزل ) يقول رب الجنـود أضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم وأرد يدي على الصغـار ( زكريـا 7 : 13 ) ( مرقس 14 : 27 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  23  ) النبوة عن تآمر الملوك والرؤساء على المسيح لقطعه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قام ملوك الأرض وتأمر الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين لنقطع قيودهما .. [FONT=&quot]أما أنا  فقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مسحت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ملكي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على صهيون جبل قدسي .. قبلوا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الابن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق. لأنه عن قليل يتقد غضبه. طـوبى لجميع المتكلين عليـه ( مزمور 2 : 2 , 6 , 12 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]    نجد إتمامها فى محاكمة الرب من قبل روساء اليهود وهيرودوس الملك وبيلاطس البنطى ممثل الحاكم الرمانى بأورشليم ( أعمال 4 : 27 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     نفس أنوفنا [FONT=&quot]مسيح الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أخذ فى حفرهم ( أى أن الذى منحنا النسـمة وقـع فى حفرهم ) الذى قلنا عنـه فى ظلـه نعيش بين الأمـم ( مراثى إرميـا 4 : 20 )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( كورنثوس الثانية 4 : 3 - 4 )[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه نبوة عن أن المسيح الذى هو نفس أنوفنا بسبب نفخته فى أنف آدم هو الذى أخذ فى مؤامرتهم عليه لصلبه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  24  ) النبوة عن جلد المسيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]إلى الوراء لم أرتد بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخدي للناتفين. وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصق ( إشعياء 50 : 6 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  نجد إتمامها فى ( مرقس 15 : 19 ) ( يوحنا 19 :1 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  25  ) النبوة عن صلب المسيح واقتسام ثيابه والإقتراع على لباسه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      [FONT=&quot]جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي. أحصي كل عظامي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون في. يقسـمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعـون ( مزمور 22 : 16- 18 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      نجد اتمامها فى ( متى 27 : 35 ) ( يوحنا 19 : 22 - 24 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  26  ) النبوة عن إحصاءه مع أثمة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأحصى مع أثمة ( إشعياء 53 : 12 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      نجد إتمامها فى مرقس 15 : 27-28[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ويزعم البعض بأن هذه الآية غير موجودة فى نص مرقس 15 : 28 فى العديد من المخطوطات وقد حذفت من النسخة الدولية الحديثة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ومفهوم المخالفة لهذا الاعتراض أنها موجودة أيضا فى العديد من المخطوطات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      والواقع أن قوله " أحصى مع أثمة " الواردة فى مرقس 15: 28 موجودة أيضا فى إشعياء 53 : 12[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولا يستطيع منصف أن ينكر صحة النبوة ما يقوم برهانا على وجودها فى الإتمام.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أن سقوط النص من بعض المخطوطات لا يعنى عدم وجوده فى الأصل المنقول عنه. لأن النص موجود فى النسخ الكنسية التى وصلتنا بالتواتر وهى المعول عليها لإثبات وجود الآية من عدمه لكونها تنسخ بأكثر دقة فضلا عن وصولها إلينا بالتواتر. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أيا كان الأمر فنحن لدينا ترجمات عربية حديثة وقديمة للكتاب المقدس مأخوذة من اللغات الأصلية عن نسخ كنسية أقدم تضمنت النص المشار إليه. لذلك فإن عدم وجودها فى بعض المخطوطات لا يعنى سوى أنها سقطت من نساخ هذه المخطوطات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أن هذه الآية موجودة فى العديد من الترجمات التى تحفظها الكنائس فى مختلف أنحاء العالم والتى نسختها من نسخ أقدم منها. مما يدل على وصولها إلينا بالتواتر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  27  ) النبوة عن أنهم فى عطشه سقوه خلا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويجعلون فى طعامى علقما وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلا ( مزمور 69 : 21 ) وهذه النبوة نجد إتمامها فى ( يوحنا 19 : 29 ).[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  28  ) النبوة عن أن عظما لا يكسر منه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      [FONT=&quot]يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر ( مزمور 34 : 20 )[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      هذه النبوة نجد إتمامها فى قول يوحنا:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا سـاقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات .. لأن هـذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسـر منـه ( يوحنا 19 : 32 - 34 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  29  )  النبوة عن طعنه بالحربة فى جنبه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فينظرون إلى الذى طعنوه ( زكريا 12 : 10 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه النبوة نجد إتمامها فى قول يوحنا:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " ولكن واحد من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء .. لأن هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل .. سينظرون إلى الذى طعنوه " ( يوحنا 19 : 34 - 37 ).[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  30  ) النبوات عن ذبيحة المسيح الكفارية وحمله خطايانا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      [FONT=&quot] من صدق خبرنا، ولمن استعلنت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ذراع الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. محتقر ومخذول من الناس .. لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها. ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا. ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه. كشاة تساق إلى الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه 8 من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ. وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء، أنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبي .. على أنه لم يعمل ظلما، ولم يكن في فمه غش. أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. إن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يرى نسلا تطول أيامه، ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح .. وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وآثامهم هو يحملها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة، من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه .. وهو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( إشعياء 53 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهـذه النبوات نجد إتمامها فى العهد الجديد وفى قول الرب " أن ابن الإنسـان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم [FONT=&quot]ويبذل نفسه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( دمه )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فدية عن كثيرين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( متى 20 : 28 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  31  ) النبوة عن ذبيحة المسيح وإبطاله الموت على الجبل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]ويصنع رب الجنود لجميع الشعوب في هذا الجبل وليمة سمائن، وليمة خمر على دردي .. ويفني في هذا الجبل وجه النقاب. النقاب الذي على كل الشعوب، والغطاء المغطى به على كل الأمم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يبلع الموت إلى الأبد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ويمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه، وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الأرض، لأن الرب قد تكلم, ويقال في ذلك اليوم هو ذا هذا إلهنا. انتظرناه فخلصنا. هذا هو الرب انتظرناه. نبتهج ونفرح بخلاصه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأن يد الرب تستقر على هذا الجبل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ويداس موآب في مكانه كما يداس التبن في ماء المزبلة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فيبسط يديه فيه كما يبسط السابح ليسبح[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( إشعياء 25 : 6 - 11 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  32  )  النبوة عن إطلاق المسبيين من قبل الصليب  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    [FONT=&quot]صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس وأيضا المتمردين للسكن أيها الرب الإله ( مزمور 68 : 18[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه النبوة نجد إتمامها فى قول بطرس الرسول عن المسيح :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     مماتا فى الجسد ولكن محيى فى الروح الذى فيه أيضا ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن ( بطرس الأولى 3 : 18 - 19 )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما نجد تحقيقيها فى قول بولس الرسول عن المسيح :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لذلك يقول إذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا وأعطى الناس عطايا, وأما أنه صعد فما هو إلا أنه نزل أيضا أولا إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضا فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملأ الكل[FONT=&quot] ( أ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فسس 4 : 8[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- 10 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (  33  )  النبوة عن دفن المسيح فى قبر غنى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته ( إشعياء 53 : 8 - 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كان من المقرر أن المصلوبين يدفنون فى مقبرة مخصصة للمذنبين فلما حكم بيلاطس على يسوع  بالصلب جعل له قبر مع الأشرار ليدفن فيه وكان من المستحيل تغيير هذا القضاء ولكن الذى حدث أنه فى اللحظة الأخيرة ظهر يوسف وهو غنى من الرامة هذا تقدم وطلب الجسد من بيلاطس فأخذه ودفنه فى قبره الجديد ( متى 27 : 27 ) وكان هذا القبر فى بسـتان قريب من موضع الصلب لم يوضع فيه أحـد قـط ( يوحنا 19 : 41 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  34  ) النبوات عن أن جسد المسيح لا يرى فسادا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     جسدى يرقد على الرجاء لأنك لا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا ( مزمور 16 : 10 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وتحقيقها فى قول الرسول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه لم يكن ممكنا أن يمسك منه ( أى الموت ) .. لأن داود .. سبق ورأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح أنه لم تترك نفسه فىالهاوية ولا رأى جسده فساداً ( أعمال 2: 24 - 31 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  35  ) النبوات عن قيامة المسيح وإبطال الموت [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]          وتنبأ يعقوب عن موت المسيح وقيامته قائلا " جثا وربض كأسد وكلبوة من ينهضه " ( تكوين 49 : 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]          هنا دعى يعقوب الموت رقادا " جثا وربض " وجعل القيامة نهوضا. بقوله من ينهضه. لا أحد هو ينهض نفسه. هكذا المسيح لم ينهضه أحد عندما جثا وربض لأنه وحده الذى له سلطان أن يجثو ويربض وأن ينهض.    [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]          هذه النبوة نجد إتمامها فى قول الرب عن حياة الجسد " لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضا " ( يوحنا 10 : 18 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  36  ) النبوة عن قيامة المسيح بعد ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أشار السيد المسيح نفسه إلى أن آية يونان النبى لأهـل نينوى ( يونان 1 : 17 ) كانت نبوة رمزية عن قيامته وخروجه حيا من جوف الأرض بعد ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال بقوله تبارك اسمه :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له إلا آية يونان النبى. لأنـه كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ( متى 12 : 38 - 40 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه كما كان يونان آيـة لأهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الإنسـان أيضا لهذا الجيل ( لوقا 11: 30 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  37  ) النبوة عن صعود المسيح إلى السماء [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     صعد[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بهتاف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بصوت الصور ( مزمور 47 : 5 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (  38  ) النبوة عن أزمنة الأمم وعودة إسرائيل وأحداث الزمن الأخير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فاعلم وأفهم أنه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشـليم وبنائها إلى المسـيح الرئيس ( المجىء الثانى ) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     سبعة أسابيع[FONT=&quot] ( حقبة زمنة كاملة نسبية ولكنها لا تمثل كل زمن البشرية تنتهى ببدء الفترة التى تليها ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]واثنان وستون أسبوعا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( سنة ) يعود ( شعب إسرائيل ) ويبنى سوق وسور ( دولة ) في ضيق الأزمنة. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( سنة ) يقطع المسيح ( إشارة إلى استعلان ضد المسيح الذى ينكر المسيح الحقيقى ) وشـعب رئيس ( روسـيا ) آت يخرب المدينة ( أورشـليم ) .. وفى وسط الأسبوع ( الزمن الأخير ) يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة ( دانيال 9 : 25 - 27 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويستطرد دانيال فى تفصيل مدة الفترة الزمنية الثالثة التى تبدأ بعد إثنين وستين سنة من عودة إسرائيل قائلا : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومن وقت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة ( أى من وقت استعلان ضد المسيح الذى ينكر المسيح ) إلى وقت إقامة رجس المخرب ( حصار أورشليم بجيوش خرابها ) ألف ومئتان وتسعون يوما.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     طوبى لمن ينتظر ويبلغ إلى الألف والثلاث مائة والخمسة والثلاثين يوما ( التى تنتهى بمجىء المسيح الرئيس الذى يبطل كل سلطة ورياسة وملك ) ( دانيال 12 : 11 - 12 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  39  ) النبوة عن إحيائنا بعد يومين ( أى بعد ألفين سنة ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه ( هوشع 6 : 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](  40  ) النبوات عن ملكوت ابن الإنسان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تنبأ دانيال النبى قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كنت أرى فى رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحاب السماء مثل ابن الإنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه [FONT=&quot]فأعطى سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له جميع الشعوب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض ( دانيال 7 : 13 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]  -  القمص بيشوى عبد المسيح " سمعان الشيخ الكاهن والنبى " ص 18 , 19 ( بتصرف )[/FONT][/FONT]*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2   [FONT=&quot][2][FONT=&quot] -  حياة يسوع المسيح ج 1 ص40[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    -  القمص تادرس يعقوب " تفسير متى " ص 64[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*الاعتراض الثانى*​ *على أن الأجيال من دواد إلى سبى بابل أربعة عشر جيلا*​ *يقول المعترض *
 
*     يقول إنجيل متي " فجميع المواليد من إبراهيم إلى داود أربعة عشر مولودا, ومن داود إلى سبى بابل أربعة عشر مولودا, ومن سبى بابل إلى المسيح أربعة عشر مولودا " ( متى 1 : 17 ).*
*    وبمقارنة سلسلة النسب المذكورة عند متي مع ما جاء فى العهد القديم نجد ما يلي:*
*1 - أغفل متى ثلاثة مواليد بين يورام وعزيا هم " أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا "( أخبار الأيام الأول 11 : 3 ).*
*2  -  كما أغفل متى اسم يهوياقيم بن يوشيا من سلسلة النسب.*
*     وهذا معناه أن متى حذف أربعة أسماء من القائمة الثانية من أجداد يوسف النجار للحصول على ثلاث مجموعات كلمنها يحتوى على أربعة عشر مولودا. *
*     وقد أخطأ متى بذكر أن المواليد من داود إلى سبى بابل أربعة عشر مولودا فى حين أن عددهم الفعلى ثلاثة عشر مولودا فقط, وذلك بإسقاط اسم داود لكونه ضمن مواليد الأربعة عشر مولودا الأولى.*

*الرد  *

*     الواقع أنه وفقا للإنجيل بحسب متى فإن عدد مواليد الآباء من إبراهيم إلى داود أربعة عشر مولودا, وعدد مواليد الملوك من داود إلى يوشيا ( الملوك الثانى 23 : 34 ) ( الملوك الثانى 24 : 6  ) أربعة عشر مولودا, وعدد مواليد النسل الملكى من يكنيا إلى المسيح أربعة عشر مولودا.*
*     هذا وقد أسقط متى ثلاثة مواليد بين يورام وعزيا هم " أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا " ( أخبار الأيام الأول3:11 ) لأنهم من ذرية عتليا ابنة أخاب التى بسبب لجاجتها أدخل يورام عبادة البعل فى يهوذا.*
*     لهذا أهلك الله أخزيا على يد ياهو بن نمشي الذي مسحه الرب لقطع بيت أخآب ( الأيام الثانى7:22 ) كما أهلك الرب يوآش وأمصيا لقطع بيت أخاب حتى المولود الثالث. لهذا أسقطهم متى من قائمة الملوك.*
*     كما خلت قائمة الملوك فى سلسلة الأنساب بحسب متى من اسم يهوياقيم لأن متى أسقطه عمدا لعزله من الملك على يد نبوخذ نصر, وجعل اسم داود الوارد فى آخر قائمة الآباء هو رأس قائمة الملوك باعتباره آخر الآباء وأول الملوك فصار بذلك حجر الزاوية بين قائمة الأباء والملوك.  *
*     هذه هى العلل المنطقية والشرعية لحذف هذه الأسماء الأربعة من القائمة الثانية الخاصة بمواليد الملوك.*
*     وهذا التقسيم ليس خطأ لأن اليهود يعلمون العلة ويعلمون أن هذا التقسيم رمزى لأنه لم يتضمن أرقام أو مدد لحساب تاريخ مدد الآباء والملوك والنسل الملكى والتى يرجع لحسابها لأسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام والأسفار التاريخية.*
*وفيما يلى نعرض لكتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم بحسب متى:*






​ 

*فجميع المواليد من إبراهيم إلى**داود أربعة عشر مولودا,*
*ومن داود إلى سبى بابل أربعة عشر مولودا, *
*ومن سبى بابل إلى المسيحأربعة عشر مولودا " ( متى 1 : 17 ).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثالث[FONT=&quot]*​*[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على وجود خلاف بين متى ولوقا فى سلسلة نسب المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]      افترض المعترض أن هناك تناقضاً فى سلسلة نسب المسيح بين ما جاء في إنجيل متى ( متى 1 : 1 - 16 ) وما جاء فى إنجيل لوقا ( لوقا 3 : 23 - 38 ) وذلك لوجود اختلاف بين الأسماء التى أوردها الكاتبان, فضلا عن سقوط أسماء فى سلسلة النسب بحسب متى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولأننا لا نشارك المعترض تحامله على الكتاب المقدس الذى أعمى بصيرته وأغلقها عن الفهم فإننا نستطيع لذلك أن نفحص هذا الخلاف المزعوم بموضوعية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    من الحقائق الواضحة أن نسب الإنسان محدد بسلسلتين من النسب لا ثالث لهما, إحداهما النسب الطبيعى  والثانى النسب بالتبنى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فبالنسبة للنسب الأول جاء المسيح بحسب الجسد من سلسلة نسب يوسف رجل مريم التى كانت تشترك مع يوسف فى سلسلة واحدة من النسب لهذا انتهى سلسال النسب الطبيعى بحسب متى إلى أن يسوع المسيح جاء من سلسلة نسب يوسف رجل مريم التى ولد منها المسيح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فقد ذكر متى سجل نسب يسوع المسيح الذى بحسب سلسلة الولادات الجسدية بالقول " هذا كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم. إبراهيم ولد إسحق وابتدأ يذكر سلسلة الولادات الجسدية من إبراهيم إلى داود الملك الذى ولد سليمان, ثم من سليمان إلى يوشيا الذى ولد يكنيا (  يهوياكين ) الذى سبى إلى بابل, وبعد سبى بابل يكنيا ولد شالتئيل واستمر النسب إلى يعقوب الذى ولد يوسف رجل مريم التى ولد منها يسوع الذى يدعى المسيح " ( متى 1 : 1 - 16 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تأمل كلمات متى القائل يعقوب ولد يوسف رجل مريم التى ولد منها المسيح, ولاحظ كلمة " ولد " أنها تعنى ولادة جسدانية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أسقط متى ثلاث مواليد بين يورام وعزيا هم " أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا " [FONT=&quot]( أخبار الايام الأول3:11 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]) لأن الرب أهلكهم الأول على يد ياهو بن نمش[/FONT] الذي مسحه الرب لقطع بيت أخآب [FONT=&quot]( الأيام الثانى 7:22 ) والآخران على يد عبيدهم  لقطع بيت أخآب حتى المولود الثالث ( الأيام الثانى 24 :24-25 ) ( الأيام الثانى 27:25 ) لهذا أسقطهم متى من سلسلة نسب المسيح.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما اسم يهوياقيم ( ألياقيم ) بن يوشيا فقد أسقطه متى عمدا لتقسيم سلسلة المواليد إلى ثلاث مجموعات الأولى خاصة بمواليد الآباء من إبراهيم إلى داود, والثانية خاصة بمواليد الملوك من داود إلى يوشيا, والثالثة خاصة بالمواليد من نسل الملوك من يكنيا إلى المسيح, وكل مجموعة تتضمن أربعة عشر مولودا, وفى جميع الأحوال فإن إسقاط أسماء من سلسلة النسب لا يمس الوحى فى شىء. سيما إذا كانت هذه الأسماء مذكورة فى مواضع من الكتاب المقدس الذى هو كل متكامل يمكن الرجوع إليه لمعرفة السلسلة الكاملة لنسب المسيح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أما لوقا فقد ذكر سجل نسب يسوع المسيح الذى بحسب شـريعة التبنى بالقول " ولما ابتدأ يسـوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سـنة وهـو على ما كان يظـن ابن يوسـف بن هـالى بن متثات .. بن ناثان بن داود .. بن ابراهيم .. بن آدم ابن الله " ( لوقا 3 : 23 - 38 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     تأمل كلمات لوقا القائل " أن يسوع على ما كان يظن " أى أنه لم يكن ابنا فعليا ليوسف بل بالتبنى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فالمسيح كان ابنا ليوسف رجل مريم بالتبنى, ويوسف أيضا كان ابنا لهالى بالتبنى حيث أن والده الحقيقى هو يعقـوب الذى ولده كما جاء فى إنجيل متى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وتفسير ذلك أنه بعد ولادة يوسف توفى يعقوب أبيه فتزوجت أمه من هالى الذى تبنى يوسف رجل مريم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعليه ذكر لوقا سلسلة نسب المسيح التى حسب شريعة التبنى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وجدير بالذكر أن السلسلة تبدأ بيسوع المسيح ابن الله الحقيقى الذى صار ابن إنسان بالتبنى من يوسف الذى كان بدوره ابنا بالتبنى لهالى وتنتهى السلسلة بآدم ابن الله بالتبنى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    هذا الشرح البسيط يزيل فوراً ما يزعم المعترض أنه تناقض! ورغم وضوح الحق فإن الذين أعماهم التحامل سيستمرون فى ترديد الزعم بأن متى ولوقا متناقضان![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الرابع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على ذكر متى أسماء زانيات فى سلسلة نسب المسيح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كلمة الله لأنه يعطي المسيح سلسلة نسب مخزية. إذ يذكر متى فى نسب المسيح أسماء نساء زانيات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذا فحصنا إنجيل متى نجد أربع نساء في سلسلة نسب يسوع, هن  ثامار التي عاشرت يهوذا دون أن يعلم أنها أرملة ابنه, وراحاب وهي امرأة من أريحا وراعوث وهي امرأة موآبية, وأخيراً بتشبع التي زنت مع داود. وذكْر متى لهؤلاء النسوة الأربع أمر له دلالة كبيرة. فواضح أنه لم يرد إهانة يسوع بذكر أسمائهن ولو كانت هناك أي وصمة عار تتصل بمثل هذا السلف لذكر متى أسماء نساء تقيات انحدر يسوع منهن مثل سارة ورفقة. فلماذا اختار أن يذكر على وجه التحديد أسماء أولئك النسوة الأربع.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما أسرع ما يعطينا متى جوابه على ذلك. فالطفل الذي سيولد " اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم " ( متى 1 : 21 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     جاء يسوع للعالم لأجل أشخاص مثل ثامار وبتشبع من إسرائيل وراحاب وراعوث من الأمم. جاء ليخلِّص مثل هؤلاء من خطاياهم, ويكون خلاصه في متناول جميع الناس, يهوداً أو أمماً على حد سواء. وكما قال هو نفسه لليهود وللتلاميذ : " لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى. فاذهبوا وتعلموا ما هو إنى أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة, لأنى لم آت لأدعو أبرارا  بل خطاة إلى التوبة " ( متى 12 : 9 , 13 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الخامس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على من هم أخوة يسوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من هم أخوة يسوع؟ وأبناء من هم؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض أن العذراء مريم ليست دائمة البتولية واستدل على ذلك من قول متى :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]" ولم يعرفها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حتى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولدت ابنهـا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البكر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ( متى 25:1  ) بتفسير منحرف لكلمتى " حتى " و " البكر " استنتجوا منه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن العذراء مريم أنجبت بعد يسوع أخوة له هم يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهـوذا واسـتدلوا على ذلك بقول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اليهود:[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " [FONT=&quot]أليس هذا ابن النجار أليست أمه تدعى مريم وإخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا ( متى 13 : 55 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذا حسب تصورهم معناه أن للمسيح أخوة من مريم العذراء بما ينفى عنها المعتقد الكنسى بأنها الدائمة البتولية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولا  : بالنسبة لكلمة " حتى "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      تدل على الاستمرار وهي حسب أقوال علماء اللغة والنحاة " تدخل ما بعدها في حكم ما قبلها " فإن كان ما قبلها مثبتًا كان ما بعدها مثبتًا، وإن كان منفيا كان ما بعدها منفيا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفيما يلى نسوق المثال التالى : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول الكتاب :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " أن ميكال ابنة شاول لم يكن لها ولد حتى يوم موتها " ( صموئيل الثاني 6 : 22 ) هنا ما قبلها منفيا " لم يكن لها ولد " إذن ما بعدها منفيا، إذ لا يمكن أن تلد بعد الموت.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ثانيًا  : بالنسبة لكلمة " البكر " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس تطلق على كل فاتح رحم أى المولود الأول. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثًا : بالنسبة لمفهوم كلمة إخوة فى الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الأقارب في الكتاب المقدس يدعون إخوة مثال ذلك أن إبراهيم كلم لوط ابن أخيه قائلا " لا تكن مخاصمة بينى وبينك .. لأننا نحن أخوان " ( تكوين 13 : 8 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كذلك لأبان ويعقوب إبن أخته رفقة دعاه أخـوه ( تكوين 29 :15 ). [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابعا  : من هم إخوة يسوع ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       يستدل المعترضون على وجود أخوة ليسوع حسب الجسد من قول اليهود:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " [FONT=&quot]أليس هذا ابن النجار أليست أمه تدعى مريم وإخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا ( متى 13 : 55 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فمن يكون هؤلاء المدعوون أخوة يسوع ؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذا الأمر يكشفه بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية بقوله أنه صعـد إلى أورشليم ليتعرف ببطرس ولكنه لم يرى غيره من الرسـل إلا يعقوب أخـا الرب ( غلاطية 1 : 18 - 19 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا معناه أن يعقوب أخا الرب كان من الإثنى عشر رسولا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وبالرجوع إلى قوائم أسماء الرسل فى البشائر نجد أن إثنان من الرسل كان يسميان باسـم يعقوب. هما يعقوب بن زبدى أخو يوحنا بن زبدى ( متى 10 : 2 - 5 ) ويعقوب بن حلفى ( كلوبا فى اليونانية ) وأخيه يهوذا ( لوقا 6 : 15 - 16 ) ( أعمال 1 : 13 ) ( يهوذا 1 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وبمقابلة أسماء الرسل مع أسماء إخوة يسوع يتضح أن يعقوب بن حلفى وأخيه يهوذا هما المعنيان بإخوة الرب وكانا ضمن الإثنى عشر رسولا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    والواقع أن أن أخوة يسوع كانوا أبناء خالته ( أخت أمه ) التى تدعى أيضا باسم مريم وذكرها الإنجيليين باسم مريم زوجة كلوبا وهذا ما أوضحه يوحنا الرسول بقوله:[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " وكن واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه, وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا " ( يوحنا 19 : 25 ) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما اشتهرت أيضا باسم مريم أم يعقوب ويوسى وقد أشار إليها متى بهذا الاسم بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد بينهن مريم أم يعقوب ويوسى ( متى 27 : 55 - 56 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما مريم العذراء فكانت تدعى دوما فى الكتاب باسم أم يسوع ( يوحنا 2 : 1 , 3 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    من هو كلوبا ( حلفى ) زوج أخت مريم ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول لوقا الإنجيلى:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن جبرائيل الملاك أطلع مريم على أن نسيبتها أليصابات حبلى بابن فى شيخوحتها ( لوقا 1 : 26 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا معناه أن هناك صلة نسب بين مريم العذراء وأليصابت وأن كلوبا زوج أختها هو شقيق أليصابات وقد تزوج من مريم أخت العذراء وأنجب منها يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد انتخب الرب كل من يعقوب ويهوذا أبناء حلفى المصحف كلوبا ضمن الاثنى عشر رسولا. أما كلوبا أبيهم فانتخبه ضمن السبعون رسولا وقد ظهر له الرب بعد قيامته بينما كان فى طريقه إلى عمواس مع لوقا الرسول وقد ذكره الأخير بالاسم بأنه كان يدعى كليوباس ( لوقا 24 : 13 , 18 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    نسب العذراء ويوسف فى التقليد الكنسى والأسفار المقدسة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يستدل من التقليد والأسفار المقدسة أن العذراء مريم هى ابنة يواقيم بن متان واسم أمها حنة, وكانت عاقرا فنذرت أن تنذر أول مولود لها لخدمة الرب فلما ولدت مريم نذرتها للهيكل ثم لم تلبث حنة أن ولدت إبنة أخرى فأسمتها مريم أيضا باعتبار أن الأولى نذيرة للرب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد ورد ذكر مريم أخت مريم العذراء ضمن الواقفات عند صليب يسوع فى بشارة القديس يوحنا فى قوله " وكن واقفات عند صليب يسوع [FONT=&quot]أمه,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأخت أمه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مريم زوجة كلوبا ( حلفى ) " ( يوحنا 19 : 25 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد أقامت مريم العذراء فى منزل زكريا الكاهن وزوجته أليصابات. حتى خطبت ليوسف بن يعقوب بن متان ابن عمها ببرهان وحدة النسب بينهما وفقا لرواية متى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وكان لأليصابات أخ شقيق يدعى كلوبا ( حسب النطق اليونانى ) هذا تزوج من مريم أخت مريم العذراء وأنجب منها أربعة أبناء هم يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا ( متى 13 : 54 - 57 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وبهذه الزيجة صارت أليصابات نسيبة للعذراء مريم ( لوقا 1 : 36  ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   من هى سالومة؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يستدل من التقليد والأناجيل المقدسة أن سالومة هى أم أبنى زبدى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فقد ذكر متى أنه كان عند الصليب نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد [FONT=&quot]بينهن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مريم المجدلية، ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسي، وأم ابني زبدي ( متى 56:27 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد ذكرهم أيضا مرقس بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " وكانت أيضا نساء ينظرن من بعيد، [FONT=&quot]بينهن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مريم المجدلية، ومريم أم يعقوب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الصغير[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويوسي، وسالومة ( أى أم ابنى زبدى ) ( مرقس 15 : 40 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن سالومة هى أم يعقوب ويوحنا أبنى زبدى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض السادس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حول النبى الذى عناه اليهود من سؤالهم ليوحنا[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   [FONT=&quot] وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه: من أنت فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقر إني لست أنا المسيح فسألوه: إذن ماذا ؟ إيليا أنت ؟ فقال: لست أنا. النبي أنت ؟ فأجاب: لا  فقالوا له: من أنت لنعطي جوابا للذين أرسلونا ؟ ماذا تقول عن نفسك قال: أنا صوت صارخ في البرية. قوموا طريق الرب كما قال إشعياء النبي, وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين فسألوه وقالوا له  فما بالك تعمد إن كنت لست المسيح، ولا إيليا، ولا النبي ( يوحنا 1 : 19 - 25 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويعلق المعترض على النص بأن المقصود بالنبى فى هذه الآيات هو نبى الحنفاء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كان الكهنة واللاويين كما يتضح من النص من الفريسيين المتشددين الذين كانوا يترقبون مجىء المسيح وإيليا وأخنوخ النبى الأممى الذى أرضى الرب فنقل ( تكوين 5 : 24 ) وسينادى الأجيال للتوبة ( بن سيراخ 44 : 16 ) لهذا لم يذكروا اسمه كونه نبيا أمميا. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما إيليا النبى فذكروه بالأسم كونه من بنى إسرائيل وقد نقل أيضا كأخنوخ فى مركبة نارية إلى السماء ( ملوك ثان 2 : 11 ) وسيأتى قبل يوم الرب العظيم  لرد قلوب الآبـاء إلى الأبناء ( بن سيراخ 48 : 9 - 10) ( ملاخى 4 : 5 )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وكان اليهود يعتقدون وفقا للتقليد والأسفار المقدسة أن تعميد الشعب قاصر على المسيح وعلى النبيان إيليا وأخنوخ اللذان يتقدمان مجىء يوم الرب العظيم ليهيئا للرب شعبا مستعدا بمعمودية التوبة وغفران الخطايا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لهذا انتقد الفريسيين يوحنا المعمدان لأنه كان يعمد رغم إقراره بأنه ليس المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبى بقولهم " فما بالك تعمد إن كنت لست المسيح، ولا إيليـا، ولا النبي " ( يوحنا 1 : 19 - 25 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذن النبى الأممى الذى يترقبه اليهود سيكون معمدانيا مخصصا لتعميد المؤمنين باسم الرب للتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وقد وصف يوحنا فى رؤياه هذين النبيين بأنهما المنارتان ( أى الكنيستان اليهودية والأممية ) القائمتان أمام رب الأرض ( رؤيا 11 : 4 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما دعاهم أيضا بالشاهدان وتنبأ عنهما بقوله ما موجزه : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وبعد أن يتمما شهادتهما سيصنع معهم الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية - أى مملكة اليونان التى تستعيد مجدها بقيادة الملك الصغير ( الثانى ) الذى يصنع حربا معهما ويقتلهما ويترك جثتيهما على أبواب أورشليم ثلاثة أيام ونصف وبعد هذه الأيام الثلاثة والنصف يدخلهم روح الله المحيى فيقيمهما على أقدامهما فيصعدان إلى السماء فى سـحابة ( الرؤيا 11 : 7 - 11 ) أى على متن إحدى مركبات الكروبيم ( مزمور 18 : 10 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    من ذلك يتضح أن المقصود بالنبى هو أخنوخ النبى الأممى الذى نقل إلى السماء حيا وسيعود فى الأيام الأخيرة لينادى للأجيال بالتوبة قبل مجىء يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot] السابع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن الباراكليت هو الروح القدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن المسيح قال لتلاميذه فى إنجيل يوحنا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم [FONT=&quot]معزياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] آخر. ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد. روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه. أما أنتم فتعرفونه. لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم, وأما [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المعزى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم (  يوحنا 14: 16 , 17 , 26 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ومتى جاء [FONT=&quot]المعزى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى, وتشهدون أنتم أيضا لأنكم معى من الإبتداء ( يوحنا 15 : 26 - 27 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لكني أقول لكم الحق إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم ( يوحنا 16: 7 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل مايسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لى. لهذا قلت أنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم ( يوحنا 16 : 13 - 15 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويستطرد المعترض قائلا " أن كلمة باراكليتوس المترجمة فى إنجيل يوحنا بمعنى المعزى ( يوحنا 14 : 16 , 26 + 15 : 26 ) تعنى المحمود, وعليه يكون المسيح تنبأ عن نبى الحنفاء في هذه الآيات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]     المحقق أن كلمة باراكليتوس Paracletos [FONT=&quot]فى اليونانية والمترجمة المعزى تختلف تماما عن الكلمة بيرلكليتوس [/FONT]Perlcletos[FONT=&quot] التى ترجمتها المحمود. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وواضح أن هناك فرق فى الهجاء بين الكلمتين فى الحرفين الثانى والرابع.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذن فنحن أمام كلمة أخرى مختلفة تماما فى معناها عن الكلمة الموجودة فى الإنجيل.[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وبالرجوع إلى أقدم مخطوطات إنجيل يوحنا التى ترجع إلى القرون الست الأولى نجد القراءة Paracletos[FONT=&quot] هى عينها المترجمة المعزى وهذا برهان على صحة جميع ترجمات الإنجيل.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن الباراكليت تعني المؤيد أو المعزى أو الوكيل أو الشفيع الذى هو الروح القدس روح المسيح. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وحتى لو أن الكلمة كانت تعنى المحمود فقد وصفت بأنها الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسم المسيح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالروح القدس يسمى أيضا بالمسيح لأنه روح المسيح وهذا ما أوضحه بولس الرسول بقوله فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فى ( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) وأيضا ليحل المسيح ( اسم الروح القدس ) بالإيمان في قلوبكم ( أفسس 3 : 17 ) مثبتا بذلك أن اسم المسيح ليس خاص بالابن فقط بل أنه اسم الآب ( يوحنا 17 : 6 ) والروح القدس ( يوحنا 14 : 26 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالباراكليت إذن هو اسم خاص بروح المسيح لهذا سمى المسيح نفسه باراكليت ( يوحنا 14 : 16 ) أى معزى لأن المسيح وروحه واحد.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا قال الابن أنه سيطلب من الآب ليعطى تلاميذه[FONT=&quot] معزياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] آخر. ليمكث معهم إلى الأبد وحسنا قال معزيا آخر ( يوحنا 14 : 16 ) ليبين أن الابن لم يأت باسم والروح باسم آخر بل أن لكليهم اسم واحد هو الباراكليت.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد أوضح الكتاب المقدس أن الرب هو الروح ( كورنثوس الثانية 6 : 17 ) الذى يرسله الآب باسم المسيح ( يوحنا 14 : 26 ).     [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد استعملت كلمة الباراكليت في أسفار العهد الجديد للدلالة على الروح القدس بصفة خاصة وجـاءت أيضاً للإشـارة إلى [FONT=&quot]المسيح ( يوحنا 14: 16 + 17 : 26 ) ( يوحنا الأولى 2 : 1 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قيل عن الباراكليت أنه يمكث معهم إلى الأبد. روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه. أما أنتم فتعرفونه. لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم (  يوحنا 14 : 16 , 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهكذا أوضح الرب أن الباراكليت هو روح الحق الذى يحل عليهم وأيضا يمكث  معهم إلى الأبد وواضح أن هذه الأوصاف لا تنطبق إلا على روح الله لا على إنسان.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قيل عن الباراكليت أن العالم لا يستطيع أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه ولكن التلاميذ فقط يعرفونه لأنه ماكث بينهم ويكون فيهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وبداهة أن روح الحق الماكث بينهم الذين رأوه وعرفوه هو الابن والذى سيكون فيهم أيضا بروحه. لهذا فإن من رأى الابن فقد رأى الآب والروح القدس أيضا بسبب وحدة الجوهر ( يوحنا 14 : 17 + 16 : 14 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   وأما [FONT=&quot]المعزى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم (  يوحنا 14 : 16 , 17 , 26 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذه الآية واضحة الدلالة على أن المعزى هو الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسم المسيح ليعلمهم كل شيء، ويذكرهم بكل ما قاله لهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ومتى جاء [FONT=&quot]المعزى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سأرسله أنا إليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لى, وتشهدون أنتم أيضا لأنكم معى من الإبتداء ( يوحنا 15 : 26 - 27 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لكني أقول لكم الحق إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت [FONT=&quot]أرسله إليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( يوحنا 16 : 7 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أى أن الذي يرسل المعزى هو المسيح وهذا معناه أن المعزى هو رسول المسيح كما بين طبيعته بأنه روح الحق المنبثق من الآب كما بين وظيفته بأنه يشهد له مع التلاميذ. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا جاءت شهادة التلاميذ فى البشائر كما فى الرسائل مثبتة لاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته الأمور التى يترتب على إنكارها هلاك كل جنس البشر.لأنه إن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل إيمانكم أنتم بعد فى خطايكم ( مزمور 22 + إشعياء 52 : 13+ 53: 12 + متى 20: 19 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيأتى باسم المسيح إنما جاء ليعلم التلاميذ كل شىء ويرشدهم إلى جميع الحق ويذكرهم بكل ماقاله المسيح ( يوحنا 14 : 26 ) ويخبرهم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجده لأنه يأخذ مما له ويخبرهم لأن كل ما للآب هو لـه ( يوحنا 16 : 13 - 15 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعد المسيح تلاميذه أن يرسل لهم المعزى الروح القدس بعد صعوده بأيام قليلة ( يوحنا 14: 26 ) وأمرهم أن لا يغادروا أورشليم  حتى يحـل عليهم الروح القدس ( لوقا 24: 49 ) ( أعمال 1: 4 ) وبناءً على أمره مكثوا في أورشليم إلى أن تم هذا الوعد ( أعمـال 1: 4 , 8  + 2 : 1 - 36 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تحقق موعد الآب الذى سمعوه من الابن عندما حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ فى أورشليم فى يوم الخمسين بعد عشرة أيام من صعوده وشهده آلاف الناس من شعوب ولغات مختلفة وجعلهم يتكلمون بألسنة ويشهدون له. ثم جالوا يكرزون بالمسيح العامل معهم بروحه مثبتا كلمة الحق فى الذين يسمعون .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فهل يعتقد عاقل أن المسيح أمر تلاميذه بأن لا يبرحوا أورشليم حتى يأتيهم المعزى بعد عدة قرون حسب زعم بعض المخالفين لنا فى الإيمان هذا محال, وعليه فالنبوة هنا تشير إلى ما حدث يوم الخمسين بعد صعود الرب بأيام قليلة ( أعمال 2 ) فلبس الرسل قوة فائقة وحكمة [FONT=&quot]واسعة وجالوا يكرزون بالإنجيل في الأرض كلها.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثامنhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#ب3اعتراض7[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على قول الرب ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كيف يتفق قول السيد المسيح ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل [FONT=&quot]( متى 5 : 17 )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مع قول بولس الرسول أن المسيح [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أبطل بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ( افسس 2 : 13 - 15 ) وأننا لسنا تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( رومية 6 : 14 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولماذا توقف العمل بناموس العقوبات الموسوى الذى كان يطبق على الخطاة كعقوبة رجم الزانية ( تثنية 22: 22 ) وعقوبة القصاص نفس بنفس وعين بعين وسن بسن ( تثنية 19: 21 ).[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أكد المسـيح أنـه لم يأت لينقض بل ليكمل. وأن النامـوس خالد وأن كلام الله لا يتغير ولا يتبدل ولا ينسخ. وأن زوال السماء والأرض أيسر من سقوط حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس. [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]   قال يسوع المسيح[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    [FONT=&quot]" لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل. فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " ( متى 5 : 17 -  18 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما بولس الرسول فلم يقل أن المسيح نقض الناموس بل قال حرفيا:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح. لأنه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحدا ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أى العداوة. مبطلا[FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]واحدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] جديدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] صانعا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سلاما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( افسس 2 : 13 - 15 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المسيح أتم[FONT=&quot] الناموس فى جسده نيابة عنا [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالمسيح لم ينقض ناموس الفرائض بل أكمله[FONT=&quot] فى جسده بالتمام نيابة عنا. أى سدده عنا وبهذا محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضدا لنا، وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا إياه بالصليب ( كولوسى 2 :14 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    من ذلك يتضح أن الذى أبطل ليس ناموس الوصايا الأدبية بل ناموس الوصايا فى فرائض التى كانت ظلال ورموز أكملت فى جسد المسيح وبكمالها أو تحقيقها بمجىء الأصل بطل الرمز[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( العبرانيين 10 : 1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) وهذا ما عناه السيد بقوله ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلينا أن ندرك أن الناموس الموسوي يتكون من شقين: [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]1 -  [FONT=&quot] ناموس الفرائض[/FONT][FONT=&quot] القائم على فرائض جسدية وغسلات وأطعمة وأشربة وأنواع الذبائح والتقدمات وشروطها.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 -   و[FONT=&quot]ناموس الوصايا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو الذى ينظم العلاقة بين الإنسان والله من جهة وبين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان من جهة أخرى وتنظمها الوصايا العشـرة ( خروج 20 ) وما تبعها من شرائع أخلاقية ووصايا.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولا   : بالنسبة لناموس الفرائض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      كانت كل الذبائح التي يقدمها الشعب قديما[FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ترمز ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ذبيحة المسيح حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم حسب الكتب ( يوحنا 1 : 36 ) فلما جاء المرموز إليه بطل الرمز وسقط من تلقاء نفسه.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كانت كل الذبائح الكفارية المقدمة عن الخطايا قبل المسيح تقود إلى طهارة الجسد ( العبرانيين 9 : 13 ) إلا أنها كانت عاجزة عن أن تهب الحياة لمن تكفر عنه ( غلاطية 3 : 21 ) أى أنها كانت رموز وظلال إلى أن يأتي الذبيح الحقيقى القادر وحده أن يكمـل كل الذين تقدموا به سواء من خلال الظلال أو الحقيقة لنشترك فيه ونحيا به.[FONT=&quot] لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزا عنه، في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد، فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية، ولأجل الخطية، دان الخطية في الجسد ( رومية 8 : 3 )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لقد أتم يسوع ناموس الفرائض فى جسده على الصليب باعتباره خروف الفصح الحقيقي ( وانتهى بذلك الرمز ) وقد تحقق فيه أن عظما من عظامه لم يكسر[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كما هو مكتوب :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا يبقوا منه إلى الصباح ولا يكسروا عظما منه. حسب كل فرائض الفصح يعملونه " ( العدد 9 : 12 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وقد صلب يسوع المسيح في الفصح وأتمه, وحتى لا يبقوا أجساد المصلوبين معلقة فى السبت كسروا ساقى الرجلين المصلوبين معه, ولما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات. لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء. والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم. لأن هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه " ( يوحنا 19: 31 - 36 ) ( مزمور 34 : 20 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن المسيح لم يأت لينقض بل ليكمل إذ أتم[FONT=&quot] فى جسده ناموس الفرائض فأكمله بالتمام نيابة عنا وبهذا محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضدا لنا، وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا إياه بالصليب ( كولوسى 2 : 14 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي. أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا ( يوحنا 1 :17 ) لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت .. فإذن أيها الإخوة نحن مديونون ليس للجسد لنعيش حسب الجسد. لأنه إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون، ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون ( رومية 8 : 2 , 13 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا   : بالنسبة لناموس الوصايا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أكمل السيد المسيح أيضا ناموس الوصايا بقوله لليهود :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قيل للقدماء لا تقتل ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. أما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم ( متى 5 : 21 - 26 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   [FONT=&quot]  بسلطان وقوة يعلّم المسيح ويقول " سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء .. أما أنا فأقول لكم وبقوله لم يبطل الشريعة بل أكملها معطيا لها أبعادا جديدة. معلما بأن خطيئة القتل لا تنحصر في قتل الجسد فقط. بل تتعدى ذلك إلى من يغضب على أخيه باطلا. لأن غضب الإنسان يدفعه إلى الخطية والقتل, والغضوب لا يصنع بر الله.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهكذا الزنى لايتم بالفعل فقط بل يبدأ بالفكر وينتهى بالفعلً. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. أما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويضطهدونكم " ( متى 5 : 43 ).[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     علم المسيح بأن نحب أعدائنا تلك المحبة التى أبرزها فى أروع صورها وهو معلق على الصليب، مسحوق مشدود بين السماء والأرض. وسط الألم والمعاناة والموت يحوم حوله، وسط صرخات الإستهزاء والسباب والحقد، وسط الظلمة التي غلفت الأرض يعلو صوت المسيح وتخرج كلماته من عمق قلبه الذي يقطر حباً ويقول " يا أبي أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون "[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه المحبة محبة العدو تقربنا من الكمال، وأيضا فإن الترفع عن الغضب والفكر الشرير والكلمة البطالة تقربنا إلى الكمال الذي في الله ومشيئة الله أن نكون كاملين كما أن أبانا الذى فىالسموات هو كامل ( متى 5 : 48 ).  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول " من أحب غيره فقد أكمل النامـوس. لأن لا تزن، لا تقتل، لا تسرق، لا تشهد بالزور، لا تشته، وإن كانت وصية أخرى هي مجموعة في هذه الكلمة أن تحب قريبك كنفسك. المحبة لا تصنع شرا للقريب، فالمحبة هي تكميل الناموس " ( رومية 13 : 8 - 10 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثا  : بالنسبة لناموس [FONT=&quot]العقوبات فى العهد القديم[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   أعطى الله لأنبياء وقضاة وملوك العهد القديم سلطانا لمعاقبة الخطاة ومخالفى الشريعة وقد شمل هذا السلطان إنزال العقاب بالأفراد والشعوب المجاورة. أى أن الله عاقب هؤلاء الخطاة والمخالفين للشريعة بواسطة أنبياء وقضاة وملوك العهد القديم الذين حكموا الأمة اليهودية حكما ثيؤقراطيا أى إلهيا مباشرا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما فى العهد الجديد فإن الحكم لم يعد حكما ثيؤقراطيا بعد زوال مملكة يهوذا وإبطال شرائعهم الطقسية بزوال هيكلهم وشتاتهم بين الشعوب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أعلن السيد المسيح أن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم. لهذا فإن السطات التى منحها الرب لتلاميذه ورسله وخلفائهم كانت ذات طابع روحى فى المقام الأول.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول للمؤمنين:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أيتجاسر أحد له دعوى على آخر أن يحاكم عند الظالمين وليس عند القديسين. ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدينون العالم. فإن كان العالم يدان بكم أفأنتم غير مستأهلين للمحاكم الصغرى. ألستم تعلمون أننا سندين ملائكة فبالأولى أمور هذه الحياة ( كورنثوس الأولى 6 : 1 - 4 ) أما عقوبة من لا يسمع للكنيسة فهى أن يكون كالوثنى والعشار ( متى 18 : 17 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا فإننا فى ظل العهد الجديد عهد النعمة وشريعة الكمال لم نعد تحت أى تشريع للعقوبات. إذ لا شىء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم فى المسيح يسـوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح ( رومية 8 : 1 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما السلطات الحاكمة فهى المناط بها توقيع العقوبات الجنائية على فعلة الشر أى السالكين حسب الجسد وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة، لأنه ليس سلطان إلا من الله .. حتى أن من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله، والمقاومون سيأخذون لأنفسهم دينونة. فإن الحكام ليسوا خوفا للأعمال الصالحة بل للشريرة. أفتريد أن لا تخاف السلطان؟ إفعل الصلاح فيكون لك مدح منه .. [FONT=&quot]ولكن إن فعلت الشر فخف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثا، إذ هو خادم الله، منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشر ( رومية 13 : 1 - 5 ).  [/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الإعتراض التاسع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على قول الرب إن كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن هناك تناقض بين قول الرب:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " إن كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا " ( يوحنا 5 : 31 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وبين قوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " وإن كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لأني اعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين اذهب " ( يوحنا 8 : 14 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    الرد :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن تحامل المعترض غير المبرر على الكتاب المقدس هو الذى أغلق ذهنه عن الفهم الذى يرفع التناقض المزعوم بين الحالتين أى بين قول الرب " إن كنت أشهد " والقول " وإن كنت أشهد " ففى الحالة الأولى قال الرب " إن كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا " وأضاف الذى يشهد لى هو آخر .. لأن الأعمال التى أعطانى الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلنى ( يوحنا 5 : 32 , 36 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذن لو أن المسيح شهد لنفسه دون أن يأتى بالأعمال المعجزية التى تثبت مجد لاهوته لكانت شهادته ليس حق لأنها بلا برهان, ولا حظ قوله " هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لى ". فإن شهد لنفسه فشهادته حق لأنها مؤيدة بالأعمال التى يعملها التى تثبت أنه يصنع المعجزات بالآب الواحد معه فى الجوهر. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا ما أعلنه الرب فى الحالة الثانية بقوله " وإن كنت أشهد لنفسى فشهادتى حق " وأوضح السبب بقوله أنا هو الشاهد لنفسى ويشهد لى الآب الذى أرسلنى .. لو عرفتمونى لعرفتم أبى أيضا ( يوحنا 8 : 18 , 19 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إذن العلة واضحة من يعرف المسيح يعرف الآب أيضا لأنه والآب واحد ولأن الآب الذى فيه يشهد له بالأعمال التى يصنعها. لهذا قال وإن كنت أشهد لنفسى فشهادتى حق. لأن الأعمال التى يصنعها بالآب الواحد معه فى الجوهر هى تشهد له فى الحالتين لأن الذى يشهد له فى الحالة الأولى هو الشاهد معه فى الحالة الثانية بسبب وحدة الآب والابن الجوهرية. لأن الابن هو الصورة المنظورة للآب من رأه فقد رأى الآب. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       والخلاصة لو أن الرب شهد لنفسه بدون الأعمال لكانت شهادته ليست حقا. أما إن تأيدت بالأعمال التى يصنعها الآب الواحد معه فى الجوهر فهى حق. لأنه والآب واحد. فأين التناقض لا يوجد إلا فى ذهن أعماه الشيطان لئلا يرى إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذى هو صورة الله ( كورنثوس الثانية 4 : 3 - 4 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض [FONT=&quot]العاشر  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على تجلسون على إثنى عشر كرسيا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هناك نبوات لم تتم مثل قول المسيح " متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسى مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضا على إثنى عشر كرسيا تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر ( متى 19 : 27 - 29 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ويعلق المعترض قائلا أن هذه النبوة لم تتم بخيانة يهوذا.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن الرب عندما تكلم عن الإثنى عشر الذين يجلسون على إثنى عشر كرسيا كان عالما بكل ما سيكون وبخيانة يهوذا وبالنبوة القائلة فليأخذ وظيفته آخر ( مزمور 109 : 8 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لهذا قال الرب لتلاميذه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسى مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضا على إثنى عشر كرسيا تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر .. ولكن كثيرون أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرون أولون " ( متى 19 : 27 - 30 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    إذن كان فى علم الرب أن الإثنى عشر الذين يجلسون ليدينوا أسباط إسرائيل هم الأحـد عشـر تلميذا ومتياس التلميذ الذى أخـذ وظيفة يهوذا ( أعمـال 1 : 20 ) ( مزمور 109 : 8 ) بدليل قوله " ولكن كثيرون أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرون أولون " فى إشارة للتلميذ الذى يأخذ وظيفة يهوذا الذى كان أخيرا فصار أولا.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الحادى العاشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن الآيات ليست دليلا على صحة النبوة[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]   يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن الآيات ليست دليلا على صحة النبوة لأن المسيح حذر من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يصنعون آيات عظيمة لإضلال المختارين إن أمكن. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن الآيات والعجائب والقوات هى علامات الرسولية ( كورنثوس الثانية 12 : 12 ) وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     بقوة آيات وعجائب، بقوة روح الله .. إني من أورشليم وما حولها إلى إلليريكون. قد أكملت التبشير بإنجيل المسيح ( رومية 15 : 19 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      شاهدا الله معهم بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس، حسب إرادته ( العبرانيين 2 : 4 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا فإن من يدعى النبوة والرسولية ولا يأتى بهذه العلامات هو كاذب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا ما أعلنه رب المجد قائلا: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالا لم يعملها أحد غيري، لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي ( يوحنا 15 : 24 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    كما شهد يوحنا قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكى تكون لكم إذا أمنتم حياة باسمه ( يوحنا 20 : 30 - 31 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذن المعجزة ضرورية لإثبات صحة النبوة والتعليم وأن مصدرهم هو الله.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والفرق بين معجزات المسيح ومعجزات الرسل والأنبياء هو أن المسيح يأتى المعجزات بكلمته الذاتية أما الرسل والأنبياء فيأتون المعجزات باسم الرب. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا جاءت معجزات المسيح مثبتة لسلطان لاهوته كقوله للأبرص " أريد فأطهر " ( متى 8 : 3 ) وللصبية الميتة " يا صبية لك أقول قومـى " ( مرقس 5 : 41 ) وللشاب المحمول على نعش " أيها الشاب لك أقول قم " ( لوقا 7 : 14 ) وللعازر الذى أنتن فى القبر " لعـازر هلم خارجا " ( يوحنا 11: 43 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما ما يأتى به الأنبياء الكذبة والمشعوذين من عجائب وخوارق السحر فهى ظاهرة الفساد ولا يضـل بها إلا الذين يفتقرون روح التمييز والإفراز الذين لا يستطيعون أن يميزوا بين المعجزة عمل الله وعجائب وخوارق السحرة الكاذبة التى يأتونها بعمل الشيطان وملائكته.    [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثانى عشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن الله لم يره أحد قط[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أن الله ليس له صورة بدليل أن موسى فى القديم عندما طلب من الرب أن يريه مجده كان جوابه أن الإنسان الذى يرانى لا يعيش ( خروج 33 : 20 ) وأيضا قول يوحنا الرسول أن الله لم يره أحد قط ( يوحنا 1 : 18 ).      [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الواقع أن ما قرره المعترض يضاد الحق الكتابى الذى يؤكد على حقيقة أن لله صورة معلنة منذ أول إصحاحات العهد القديم بقوله تبارك اسمه " نصنع الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " ( تكوين 1 : 26 ) وأن هذه الصورة هى ابنه بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره ( العبرانيين 1 : 2 - 3 ) وأن موسى عاين صورة الله أى وجهه ( عدد 12 : 6 - 8  ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ورغم أن موسى عاين وجه الرب ( خروج 22 : 11 ) وعاين صورته ( عدد 12 : 6 - 8  ) إلا أنه قال له أرنى مجدك؟ أى أرنى الآب ؟ لأن الابن هو مجد الآب. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فموسى لم يطلب من الرب أن يريه وجهه أو صورته لأنه عاين صورة الرب معاينة ولكنه أراد أن يرى وجه الرب فى مجد قوته بقوله " أرنى مجدك " فأجابه الرب بأنه لن يرى وجهه لأن الإنسان الذى يراه - فى بهاء مجده - لا يعيش.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذا لا ينفى الصـورية عن الله بل يثبتهـا بدليل قولـه أن الإنسـان الذى يراه لا يعيش. لهذا أخذ الله موسى ووضعه فى نقرة من صخرة وسـتر عليه بيده حتى أجتاز أمامه ثم رفع يده فنظره من خلف ولم ينظر وجهـه ( خروج 33 : 18 - 23 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أن سؤال موسى للرب ( أى للمسيح ابن الله ) بقوله أرنى مجدك أى أرنى وجهك فى مجد الآب هو مثل سؤال فيليس للمسيح بقوله " يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا " .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فكانت إجابة السيد المسيح لفيلبس كما لموسى " أنا معكم زمانا هذا مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب ".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن جميع ظهورات الله فى العهد القديم إنما كانت بصورته أى ابنه بهاء مجده ورسم جوهـره ( العبرانيين 1 : 3 ) وهو ما أثبته يوحنا الرسول بقوله الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو خبر ( يوحنا 1 : 18 ) أى أعلن.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أى أن الابن الوحيد هو وحده صورة الله الحقة المعلنة والمخبرة والمصورة لجوهر الله.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أوضح بولس الرسول أن الله لا يرى ولا يمكن أن يرى لأنه ساكن فى نـور لا يدنى منه الذى لم يره أى إنسان ولا يقدر أن يراه ( تيموثاوس الأولى 6 : 16 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أى أن الله الآب لا يمكن رؤيته فى وضعية سكناه فى نور لا يدنى منه إلا من خلال الابن الذى هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    والتشبيه مع الفارق أنك لا تستطيع أن تنظر الشمس فى مجد قوتها عند الظهيرة دون أن تصاب بالعمى ولكنك تستطيع أن تنظر قرصها عند الغروب دون أن تتأذى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثالث عشرhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#ب3اعتراض11[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن يسوع لم يقل أنا الله أو اعبدونى[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هل قال يسوع إنى أنا الله؟ هل قال اعبدونى؟ ليس هناك قول صريح واحد فى أى من الأسفار الستة والستين التى يشتمل عليها الكتاب المقدس للبروتستانت أو الثلاثة والسبعين سفرا عند الكاثوليك يقول فيه يسوع إننى أنا الله أو اعبدونى[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قال يسوع لتلاميذه لو كنتم عرفتمـونى لعرفتم أبى أيضا ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه ( يوحنا 14 : 6 - 7 ) الذى رآنـى فقد رأى الآب ( يوحنا 14 : 9 ) أنا والآب واحد ( يوحنا 10 : 30 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أى أنهم لو عرفوا أن يسوع هو المسيح صورة الله لعرفوا أنه الله الذى يعبدونه دون أن يروه. لأن الله وصورته واحد. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا عندما سأل يسوع تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس إنى أنا ابن الإنسان ؟ سأل ذلك بسبب صورته الإنسانية التى هى أصلا صورة الله الآب حسب إعلان السر المكتوم. فقال له بطرس ما يعتقده الناس فيه. فقال لهم يسوع وأنتم من تقولون إنى أنا ؟ أجابه سمعان بطرس وقال [FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ". [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا معناه أن يسوع هو المسيح صورة الآب الحى على الدوام أى الحى الذى لا يموت. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فقال له يسوع طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا إن لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن أبى الذى فى السماوات, وأنا أقول لك .. على هذه الصخرة - أى على إقرار الإيمان هـذا - أبنى كنيستى وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ( متى 16 : 13 - 18 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أى أن بنيان الكنيسة قائم على صخرة الإيمان بأن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله الحى الذى وإن ظهر فى صورة ابن إنسان إلا أنه كان فى صورة الله الآب الحقيقية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الأمر الذى أثبته بولس الرسول بقوله : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " أن المسيح يسوع إذ كان فى صورة الله .. أخلى نفسه أخذا صورة عبد. صائرا فى شبه الناس, وإذ ظهر فى الهيئة كإنسان " ( فيلبى 2 : 5 - 8 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا قال أيضا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " البشارة التى بشرت بها لم أقبلها من إنسان بل بإعلان ( وحى ) يسوع المسيح " ( غلاطية 1 : 12 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا شهد فى مقدمة رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بإنسان بل بيسوع المسيح ( غلاطية 1 : 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك نرى أن اسم يسوع المسيح هو اسم الله الذى وإن ظهر فى الهيئة كإنسان إلا أنه لم يكن إنسان بل صورة الله الذى خلقنا على صورته وشبهه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا كان معلوما لليهود الأمر الذى يمكن تبينه من سؤال رئيس كهنة اليهود ليسوع قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]أأنت المسـيح ابن المبارك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. قال له يسوع. أنا هو, وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا فى سحاب السماء. فشق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود قد سمعتم التجاديف. ما رأيكم. فالجميع حكموا عليه أنه مستوجب الموت ( مرقس 14 : 61 - 64 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أى أن المجمع حكم على يسوع بالصلب كمجدف لأنه قال عن نفسه [FONT=&quot]أنه المسيح ابن الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( أى صورة الله ) وهذه كانت علة صلبه.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أم لماذا اعتبر اليهود هذا القول تجديفا. فلأن المسيح عند اليهود هو صورة الله وحكمته وكانوا يترقبون مجيئه كملك الملوك ورب الأرباب الذى يملك إلى أقاصى الأرض بقضيب من حديد ( المزمور الثانى ) لهذا عندما صرح لهم يسوع بأنه المسيح ابن الله عد مجدفا وكان هذا التصريح علة صلبه كمجدف.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن يسوع المسيح لم يكن فى حاجة لإعلان إلوهيته لأن اسم المسيح فى ذاته هو اسم الله. بمعنى أن اسم المسـيح هـو اسم حكمة الله الذى به تملك الملوك ( الأمثال 8 : 15 - 16 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فقضية لاهوت المسيح وربوبيته إذن تعد من المسلمات الأولية المؤسسة على الحق الكتابى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه هى شهادة داود النبى القائل بروح النبوة بأن الله الذى عرشه إلى دهر الدهور هو المسيح الممسوح ملكا من الله الآب منذ الأزل بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " [FONT=&quot]كرسيك يا الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك .. من أجل ذلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مسحك الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلهك بزيت الإبتهاج أفضـل من شـركائك " ( مزمور 45 : 6 - 7 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذا عين ما أعلنه بولس الرسول بقوله " وأما عن الابن كرسيك يالله إلى دهور الدهور .. من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بزيت الإبتهاج " ( العبرانيين 1 : 8 - 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فالمسيح إذن هو اسم الله لهذا قال يوحنا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء فى الجسد فهو من الله " ( يوحنا الأولى 4 : 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهو عين ما أعلنه بولس بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " لأنه عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد " ( تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن اسم المسيح ابن الله هو اسم الله لكونه واحد مع الآب والروح القدس فى الجوهر. لهذا أرسل تلاميذه قائلا إذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم [FONT=&quot]باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( متى 28 : 19 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    أى أن اسم المسيح فى ذاته هو اسم الله وهذا كان وما زال معلوما لليهود من أسفارهم ( مزمور45 : 6 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا فإن سؤال السائل هو على وزن هل قال الله أنا الله اعبدونى؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن سؤال اليهود للمسيح هو إن كنت أنت المسيح قل لنا؟ أى إن كنت أنت ابن الله أى صورة الله قل لنا؟ لأن المسيح وفقا للإعلان الألهى هـو صورة الله وحكمته الممسوح منذ الأزل ( الأمثال 8 : 12 - 35 ).   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فالمسيح هو اسم ابن الله الذى هو اسم الآب أيضا الذى هو نفسه المسيح. لهذا قال الابن أنا والآب واحد من رآنى فقد رأى الآب. وقال مثل ذلك عن روحه روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما هم - أى تلاميذه - فقد عرفوه فى المسيح الماكث معهم ويكون فيهم ( يوحنا 14 : 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالآب أظهـر ذاته بالابن الذى فيه عرف البشر اسم الآب وصورته ( يوحنا 17 : 6 , 25 - 26 ) والروح القدس أتى باسم المسيح إذ هـو صـورة الابن الكيانية [FONT=&quot]( أمبروسيوس الروح القدس 1 : 13 فقرة 133 - 139 ) ( شرح إنجيل يوحنا 4 : 3  يو 6 : 63 ص175 - 176 ).  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وخلاصة الأمر أن أيا من رأى المسيح صورة الآب فقد رأى الآب والروح القدس أيضا لأن الابن هو الصورة الكيانية الموضحة لجوهر الثالوث. لأن الابن هو بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره ( العبرانيين 1 : 3 ) لأن الرسم يظهر الأصل تماما والرسم موجود بكليته فى الأصل أى أن المسيح صورة الله هو رسم الثالوث الكامل من رآه فقد رأى الآب والروح القدس جميعا بسبب وحدة الجوهر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا قال الرب لتلاميذه عن روحه الذى هو روح الحق:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن العالم لم يراه ولم يعرفه أما هم فيعرفونه لأنه فى وسـطهم وسـيكون فيهم [FONT=&quot]( يوحنا 14 : 16 ) وهذا معناه أن أيا من رأى المسيح فقد رأى روح الحق أيضا.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعلينا أن نلاحظ أن وحدة الأسماء فى الثالوث لا تبطل اختلاف الأقانيم وتمايزها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أعلن المسيح لاهوته وعدم محدودية صورته الإلهية التى خلقنا على صورتها وشبهها بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء .. لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه ( أى صورته ) إلى العالم لكى يدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم. الذى يؤمن به لا يدان, والذى لا يؤمن به قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد " ( يوحنا 3 : 13 , 18 , 19 ).       [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء إله وعلى الأرض إله لم ينزل إلينا ليدين العالم بل ليخلص كل من يؤمن به أما الذى لا يؤمن به فقد دين.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أنه ليس قول يسوع عن نفسه أنه المسيح ابن الله هو الذى يجعلنا نؤمن به إذ يمكن لأى مدعى أن يزعم أنه نبى ومرسل أو أنه المسيح ابن الله ولكنه لا شك يعجز عن أن يقدم البرهان على ذلك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذن البرهان يجب أن يسبق الأقوال. بل أن الأعمال نفسها هى التى تكشف عن شخصية القائم بها فالخلق وشفاء المرضى وذوى العاهات من صم وبكم وعمى وعرج وإخراج الشياطين وإقامة الموتى وتعيين الرسل ومنحهم السلطان على الشياطين حتى يخرجوها باسمه وأن يتكلموا بألسنة ويشفوا كل مرض فى الشعب باسمه هى أعمال الله التى تشهد له وتثبت صدقه عندما يقول عن نفسه أنه هو الطريق والحق والحياة. [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا قال يسوع " إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبى [FONT=&quot]فلا تؤمنوا بى[/FONT][FONT=&quot], ولكن إن كنت أعمل فإن لم تؤمنوا بى فآمنوا بالأعمال لكى تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فى وأنا فى الآب " ( يوحنا 10 : 33 - 38 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفيما يلى نعرض لشهادة يسوع لنفسه وشهادة التلاميذ له بأنه الله.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]أولا  :  شهادة يسوع لنفسه بأنه الله[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    [FONT=&quot] أعلن يسوع لليهود بأنه الله الابن لأنه حى بذاته كالآب بقوله :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة فى ذاته. كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته ( يوحنا 5 : 21 , 26 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما الخليقة فليس لها حياة فى ذاتها لأنها محمولة على الحى بذاته الذى به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ( أعمال 17 : 28 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]    وأيضا قال لليهود:[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " [FONT=&quot]أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنـه لم ينقض السبت فقط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بل قال أيضا أن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( يوحنا 5 : 17 - 18 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وتكرر هذا الموقف أيضًا عندما قال لليهود :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " [FONT=&quot]أنا والآب واحد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فتناول اليهود أيضا حجارة ليرجموه. فقال يسوع أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبى. بسبب أى عمل منها ترجموننى؟ أجابه اليهود لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " (  يوحنا 10 : 30 - 33 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أعلن الرب يسوع المسيح لليهود أنه هو القيامة والحياة بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيى. كذلك الابن أيضا يحيى من يشاء ( يوحنا 5 : 21 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قال لمرثا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا ( يوحنا 11 : 25 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قوله لتلاميذه :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لا تضطرب قلوبكم [FONT=&quot]أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لو كنتم قد عرفتمونى لعرفتم أبى أيضا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومن الآن تعرفونه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقد رأيتموه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. صدقونى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنى فى الآب والآب فى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وإلا فصدقونى لسبب الأعمال نفسها ( يوحنا 14 : 1 - 11 ) وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر .. روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه, وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ( أى المسيح ) ويكون فيكم ( يوحنا 14 : 17 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " [FONT=&quot]الذى يرانى يرى الذى أرسلنى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( يوحنا 12 : 45 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أعلن فى سفر الرؤيا أنه الله الأزلى الأبدى بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية .. من يغلب يرث كل شىء وأكون له[FONT=&quot] إلها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو يكون لى ابنا ( رؤيا 21 : 5 - 8 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قال لليهود:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " [FONT=&quot]لأنكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إن لم تؤمنوا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أني أنا هو[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( أنا كائن ) تموتون في خطاياكم " ( يوحنا 8 : 24 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا أعلن أنه هو الله بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان ( أى على الصليب ) فحينئذ تفهمون [FONT=&quot]أني أنا هو[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( يوحنا 8 : 28 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لهذا قال يسوع ( ومعنى اسمه أهيه يخلص ) :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " الحق الحق أقول لكم [FONT=&quot]قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"( بمعنى أنا أهيه أو أنا هو ) ( يوحنا 8 : 58 ).  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد استخدم الرب هذا التعبير " أنا كائن " الذى يدرك اليهود مغزاه بما ورد في ( خروج 3 : 14, 15 ) حين أعلن الرب لموسى عن أسمه بأنه " أهيه الذى أهيه (  [FONT=&quot]أنا الذى هو أنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] أو ( أنا الكائن الذى أنا هو ) وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل أهيه ( أنا كائن ) أرسلني إليكم ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفي ضوء ذلك نفهم من ( خروج 3 : 14, 15 ) أن يهوه أو أهيه ( أنا كائن ) كاسم يدل على التوكيد الإيجابي بأن الرب أهيه الذى كلم موسى هو نفسه أهيه " وبعبارة أخرى أن يسوع المسيح ( أهية الذى أهيه ) هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد ( العبرانيين 13 : 8 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا  :  شهادة التلاميذ والرسل ليسوع بأنه الله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     شهد بطرس الرسول عن الخلاص الذى أتى به المسيح بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الخلاص الذى فتش وبحث عنه أنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التى لأجلكم باحثين أى وقت أو ما الوقت الذى كان يدل عليه [FONT=&quot]روح المسيح[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذى فيهم إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التى للمسيح والأمجاد التى بعدها ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 10 - 11 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      كما أوضح بولس الرسول أن المسيح هو غاية الناموس والأنبياء بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن غاية الناموس هي المسيح للبر لكل من يؤمن ( رومية 10 :4 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد ( تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أوضح بولس الرسول أن المسيح هو نفسه الذى جربه اليهود فى العهد القديم بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولا نجرب المسـيح كما جرب أيضا أناس منهم فأهلكتهم الحيات ( كورنثوس الأولى 10 : 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأنه هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد ( العبرانيين 13 :8 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالمسـيح حسب الجسـد. هـو الكائن على الكل إلهـا مباركا إلى الأبـد. آمين ( رومية 9 : 5 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أوضح بولس الرسول أن المسيح هو صورة الله بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ولكن إن كان إنجيلنا مكتوما فهو مكتوم فى الهالكين الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم [FONT=&quot]إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذى هو صورة الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( كورنثوس الثانية 4 : 4 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      كما شهد يوحنا قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا [FONT=&quot]أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه ([/FONT] [FONT=&quot] يوحنا 20 :31 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من له الابن فله الحياة، ومن ليس له [FONT=&quot]ابن الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فليست له الحياة ( يوحنا الأولى 12 : 12 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ونعلم أن [FONT=&quot]ابن الله قد جاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية ( يوحنا الأولى 5 : 20 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثا  :  قبول المسيح العبادة لنفسه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والذين في السفينة جاءوا [FONT=&quot]وسجدوا له[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قائلين بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله ( متى 14 : 33 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قال يسوع للأعمى الذى شفاه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " أتؤمن بابن الله أجاب ذاك وقال من هـو يا سيد لاؤمن به. فقال له يسـوع قد رأيته والذى يتكلم معك [FONT=&quot]هو هو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. فقـال أؤمـن يا سيد وسجد له " ( يوحنا 9 : 35 - 38 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له " ( متى 8 :3 ). [FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والأرواح النجسـة حينما نظرتـه [FONT=&quot]خرت له[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وصرخـت قائلـة إنك أنت ابن الله ( مرقس 3 : 11 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أن إيماننا بلاهوت المسيح لا يقوم فقط على دعامة الحق الكتابى وحده بل وعلى التسليم الرسولى ( يهوذا 3 ) المسلم للقديسين والمثبت فى الأناجيل والرسائل بأن المسـيح هـو الله الظاهر فى الجسـد باشـتراكه معنا فى اللحم والدم ( العبرانيين 2 : 14 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الرابع عشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن يسوع لم يقل أنا الأقنوم الثاني فى الثالوث[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]     أعلن الابن أنه الأقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ( متى 28 : 19 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     [FONT=&quot]  وقد أوضح السيد المسيح أنه هو الطريق والحق والحياة ( يوحنا 6:14 ) وأن الروح القدس هو روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله، لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه، وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ( فى صورة الابن ) ويكون فيكم ( بالروح القدس الذى يأتى باسم المسيح ) ( يوحنا 17:14 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا ما أثبته بولس الرسول بقوله:[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح، إن كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم. ولكن إن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح، فذلك ليس له ( رومية 9:8 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما بطرس الرسول فأثبت أن روح المسيح هو الروح القدس المتكلم منذ القديم فى الأنبياء الذين تنبأوا بالآلام التي له والأمجاد التي بعدها بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    " الخلاص الذى فتش وبحث عنه أنبياء. الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التى لأجلكم. باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح، والأمجاد التي بعدها " ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 10 - 11 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أعلن الابن أنه الأقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " وأما متى جاء ذاك [FONT=&quot]روح الحق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق. لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم. كل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما للآب هو لي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. لهذا قلت إنه ياخذ مما لي و يخبركم " ( يوحنا 16 : 13 - 15 ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot]     [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فى هذه الآية نجد أن الروح القدس يأخذ مما للابن ويخبرنا, والابن يأخذ كل ما للآب ويعطيه للروح القدس. لهذا قال أن الروح يأخذ مما له ويخبرنا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا أعلن الابن أنه الأقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    " وأما المعزي [FONT=&quot]الروح القدس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذي سيرسله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الآب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] باسمي ( أى باسم يسوع المسيح ) فهو يعلمكم كل شيء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( يوحنا 14 : 26 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا قال الابن أن الروح القدس إذ هو روح الذاتى لهذا فإن الآب سيرسله باسم المسيح ليذكرهم بكل ما قاله الابن لأن الثالوث واحد فى الاسم والجوهر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا يقول ابن الله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي[FONT=&quot] ( يوحنا 15 : 26 - 27 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فى الآية السابقة نجد أن الآب هو الذى سيرسل الروح القدس المعزى باسم الابن. أما فى هذه الآية فإن الابن هو الذى سيرسل المعزى روح الحق المنبثق من الآب الذى يشهد للابن لسبب وحدة الثالوث الجوهرية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أن الاستخدام المتكرر لأقنوم " الابن " جنباً إلى جنب مع أقنوم " الآب " وأقنوم " الروح القدس " يثبت حقيقة التثليث وأن المسيح هو الأقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما تصريح يسوع بتعميد المؤمنين [FONT=&quot]باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فسببه أن للثالوث جوهر واحد واسم واحد هو " يسوع المسيح ".[/FONT][/FONT]*
*
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]  -  " المناظرة الكبرى بين ديدات وشوروش " ص 59[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot]   -  كتاب الحياة ترجمة تفسيرية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( خروج 3 : 14, 15 ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الخامس عشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن يسوع لم يقل أنا الله الكلمة*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا    :  شهادة المسيح لنفسه بأنه حكمة الله وأنه ممسوح منذ  الأزل *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول الرب:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     **[FONT=&quot]أنا الحكمة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .. لي المشورة والرأي. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنا الفهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لي القدرة. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بي تملك الملوك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وتقضي العظماء عدلا. بي تتراس الرؤساء والشرفاء كل قضاة الارض. أنا أحب الذين يحبونني والذين يبكرون إلي يجدونني .. الرب قناني أول طريقه من قبل أعماله منذ القدم. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]منذ الأزل مسحت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض .. اذ لم يكن قد صنع الأرض بعد ولا البراري ولا أول أعفار المسكونة.  لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا .. لما رسم أسس الأرض كنت عنده صانعا, وكنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه. فرحة في مسكونة أرضه ولذاتي مع بني أدم.  فالآن أيها البنون اسمعوا لي فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي. اسمعوا التعليم و كونوا حكماء ولا ترفضوه. طوبى للإنسان الذي يسمع لي ساهرا كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم أبوابي. لأنه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب, ومن يخطىء عني يضر نفسه كل مبغضي يحبون الموت ( الأمثال 8 : 12 - 36 ).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     هذا الإعلان هو عين ما أعلنه يوحنا بقوله : *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله... والكلمة صار جسداً وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً " ( يوحنا 1: 1 , 14 ).**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أثبت يوحنا الرسول وحدة الثالوث بقوله :**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة : الآب **[FONT=&quot]والكلمة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد " ( يوحنا الأولى 7:5 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى هذه الآية نجد أن يوحنا قد استبدل أقنوم الابن بالكلمة ليثبت أن الابن هو الكلمة وهذا يتفق مع إفتتاحية إنجيله بـأن الكلمة كان عند الله الكلمة صار جسدا, وأن الله لم يره أحد قط **[FONT=&quot]الابن الوحيد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو خبر ( يوحنا 1 : 1 - 18 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذا يثبت صحة نسبة الآية ليوحنا. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا رأى يوحنا ابن الله ووصفه قائلا:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وإذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا .. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم، ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله ( رؤيا 19 : 11, 13 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض **[FONT=&quot]السادس عشر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]على **[FONT=&quot]أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      أن يسوع المسيح ليس هو الإله الحقيقى بدليل قوله:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته ( يوحنا 17 : 3 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     **[FONT=&quot]  إذ الواضح أن هناك فرق بين الراسل والمرسل.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    الرد *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     **[FONT=&quot]من يمعن النظر فى هذا النص من بدايته يراه مؤيدا لألوهية المسيح لا ناقضا لها حيث ينص على أن الحياة الأبدية لا تقوم إلا بمعرفة الآب والابن معا.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وواضح أن من تقوم الحياة الأبدية بمعرفته لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان بل الله الذى هو مصدر الحياة ومنبعها بدليل قوله أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا ومن كان حيا وآمن بى فلن يموت إلى الأبد [FONT=&quot][1]**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 ( يوحنا 11 : 26 ).   [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]   **[FONT=&quot] وأيضا قوله :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أنا هـو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحـد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى. لو كنتم قد عرفتمونى لعرفتم أبى أيضا ومن الآن تعرفونـه وقد رأيتمـوه ( يوحنـا 14 : 6 - 8 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     **[FONT=&quot]كما أعلن الرب أنه واحد مع الآب وأن من يراه يرى الذى أرسله بقوله:[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     **[FONT=&quot]" أنا والآب واحد "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( يوحنا 10 : 30 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " **[FONT=&quot]الذى يرانى يرى الذى أرسلنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ( يوحنا 12 : 45 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      وهذا ما شهد به يوحنا أيضا فى أوضح عبارة قائلا :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      نحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. هـذا هـو الإلـه الحق والحياة الأبدية ( يوحنا الأولى 5 : 20 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض السابع عشر*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة لا يعلم بهما الابن*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أن المسيح ليس هو الله بدليل قوله " وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب " ( مرقس  13 : 32 ).**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الرد     *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]قال رب المجد :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السـماء ولا الابن إلا الآب ( مرقس  13 : 32 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فهل حقا لا يعلم الابن الوحيد بذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة في حين يعلم بهما الآب رغم كونه واحدا مع الآب فى جوهر اللاهوت.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لا شك أن ابن الله الوحيد ( يوحنا 3 : 18 ) كلمة الله ( يوحنا 1 : 14 ) وحكمته ( كورنثوس الأولى 1 : 24 ) عالم بكل شىء بما فى ذلك اليوم والساعة, ولا يعقل أن الابن المذخر فيه جميع كنوز المعرفة والعلم ( كولوسى 2 : 3 ) يخفى عليه أمر ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة التى سيأتى فيها فى مجده ليجمع مختاريه من أقاصى السموات إلى أقاصيها ( متى 24 : 30 - 31 ) بدليل قول الرب نفسه :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    كل شيء قد دفع إلي من أبي. وليس أحد يعرف من هو الابن إلا الآب، ولا من هو الآب إلا الابن، **[FONT=&quot]ومن أراد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الابن أن يعلن له[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( لوقا 10 : 22 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قال الابن أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعملـه الابن كذلك. لأن الآب يحب الابن ويريـه جميع ما هو يعمله، وسيريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم. لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء. لأن الآب لا يدين أحدا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن. لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب .. أنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته. وأعطاه سلطانا أن يدين أيضا، لأنه ابن الإنسان .. فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي. ولا تريدون أن تأتوا إلي لتكون لكم حياة  .. أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم تقبلونني .. لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني، لأنه هو كتب عني فإن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك، فكيف تصدقون كلامي ( يوحنا 5 : 19 - 47 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     الحق الحق أقول لكم : لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك ( يوحنا 35:3 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن هذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ( يوحنا 40:6 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ثم كيف لا يعرف الابن الوحيد الجنس ساعة مجيئه الثانى وهو الذى حددها بأنها فى منتصف الليل بقوله له المجد :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     " وفى منتصف الليل دوى هتاف هو ذا العريس ( أى المسيح ) مقبل فأخرجن للقائه " ( متى 25 : 6 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     ثم كيف يستساغ قبول فكرة أن الابن الوحيد الذى هو كلمة الله الناطق بروحه فى الأنبياء ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 11 ) لا يعرف يوم مجيئه الثانى. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     مما تقدم يتضح أن الابن الذى هو كلمـة الآب الناطـق بروحـه فى الأنبياء عالم بكل شىء بما فى ذلك اليوم والساعة ولا يخفى عليه أمر لأنه والآب واحد.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فإذا كان ذلك كذلك فما الذى يجب أن نفهمه من قول الرب :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      " أما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب " ( مرقس 13 : 32 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      لا شك أن مفهومنا لقول الرب هذا يختلف تماما عن المفهوم الذى يذهب إليه منكرى لاهوت المسيح الذين يعتقدون أن الابن مجرد إنسان مثلنا وبالتالى ليس له معرفة الآب ومن هنا جاء عدم معرفته لذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فإن كان ما يزعمونه حقا وكان الابن مجرد إنسـان فكيف تجاسر على القـول " لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي. ليكونوا هم أيضا مقدسين في الحق " ( يوحنا 17 : 19 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أنا والآب واحد ( يوحنا 10 : 30 ) ومن رآنى فقد رأى الآب ( يوحنا 14 : 9 ) وكل ما للآب هو لى ( يوحنا 16 :15 ) ومن رآنى فقد رأى الذى أرسلنى ( يوحنا 12 : 45 ) *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فهل من كان واحدا مع الآب فى الجوهر لا يكون له معرفة الآب ؟!     *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لا شك أن من كان واحدا مع الآب فى الجوهر هو الله وبالتالى تكون له ذات معرفة الله بل أن معرفة الآب هى بالابن. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    فنحن لا نؤمن بإنسان أو نبى ولكن برب واحد الكلمة الذى هو من الله الآب الذى ظهر فى الهيئة كإنسان ولم يتخذ إنسان أو يتحد به بل اتخذ لنفسه جسدا مثل أجسادنا وصيره جسده الخاص ( العبرانيين 2 : 14 ) لأن إيماننا المسلم للقديسين هو أن الله ظهر فى الجسد ( تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16 ) لا فى إنسان آخذا صورة العبد ( فيلبى 2 : 7 ) أى هيكل جسده ولم يتخذ عبدا. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     مما تقدم يتضح أنه من غير المنطقى ونحن نؤمن بالوحدة الجوهرية بين الآب والابن والروح القدس ( متى 28 : 19 ) أن نعتقد أن الابن لا يعلم بذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فى حين يعلم بهما الآب. لأن معرفة الآب إنما هى بالابن فى الروح القدس. فإذا انتفت تلك المعرفة عن الابن الذى هو صـورة الله المصورة والمعلنـة لذات الله ( إشعياء 43 : 10 - 12 ) انتفت بالتبعية عن الآب ( الموجود بذاته ) الذى يعلم بذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة بالابن فى الروح القدس. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فإذا كان ذلك كذلك فما الذى يجب أن نفهمه إذن من قول الرب :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السـماء ولا الابن إلا الآب ( مرقس  13 : 32 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لا شك أن التلاميذ كانوا مدركين حقيقة أن الآب والابن واحد وأن معرفة الآب إنما هى بالابن, ومن هنا ندرك ما أدركه تلاميذه أن الابن لا يشأ أن يعلمهم باليوم والساعة رغم علمه بهما بصفته صورة الآب لاعتبارات معينة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ومن الأمثلة على تلك المعرفة غير المصرح بها فى علم اللاهوت الكتابى قول الرب :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     كثيرون سيقولون لى فى ذلك اليوم يارب يارب .. فحينئذ أصرح لهم إنى لم أعرفكم قط إذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الإثم ( متى 7 : 22 - 23 ).   *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      فهل لم يعرف الرب خليقته ؟ *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      لا شك أن الرب يعرفهم إذا هو خالقهم وإن صرح بعدم معرفتهم فلسبب أفعالهم الآثمة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     ومن الأمثلة على تلك المعرفة غير المصرح بها أيضا قول الرب للخمس العذارى الجاهلات " الحق أقول لكم ما أعرفكن " ( متى 25 : 12 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     مما تقدم يتضح أن المعرفة غير المصرح بها لاعتبارات معينة لا تنفى المعرفة بل تثبتها على خلاف المتبادر من ظاهر النص.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فالابن إذن يعرف خليقته الأشرار منهم والأبرار كما يعرف اليوم والساعة لأنه العارف بكل شىء ولا يخفى عليه أمر حتى وإن صرح بأنه لا يعرف إذ بالنظر لشخص المتكلم ندرك أنه يعرف وأن تلك المعرفة غير مصرح بها لاعتبارات معينة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثامن عشر*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]على قول المسيح أبى أعظم منى*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      قال المسيح في يوحنا 14: 28 " لأن أبي أعظم مني " ويقول بولس في فيلبي 2 : 6 أن المسيح لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      فكيف يقول المسيح عن نفسه أن أبيه أعظم منه ويقول بولس أن المسيح معادل لله، ألا يناقض بولس بقوله هذا قول المسيح عن نفسه.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] الرد*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]   هذا الاعتراض غير صحيح لأن الآية الواردة فى فيلبى 2 : 6 التى أتى بها المعترض باعتبارها مناقضة للآية الواردة فى يوحنا 14 : 28 هى فى الواقع مفسرة لها لأن نص الآية الورادة فى فيلبى هى كالتالى:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا. الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. لذلك رفعه الله أيضا، وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم. لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض. ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب ( فيلبى 2 : 5 - 11 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا معناه أن المسيح يسوع رغم كونه صورة الله الحقيقية المعادلة لجوهر الله من رآه فقد رأى الآب أخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبه الناس باتخاذه لحما ودما قابلا للموت مثلنا, وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان قابل للموت مثلنا, وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     ومن هنا نستطيع أن نقـول أن الابن رغم أنه معادل للآب فى جوهر اللاهـوت إلا أن مجد الآب أعظم من مجد الابن الذى أخلى ذاته من مجد الآب. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أنه لا وجه للتناقض بين الآيتين مطلقا.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     إذ من البديهى أن الملك إذا أخلى نفسه وتنكر فى ثياب العامة فإن مجده كملك يكون أعظم من مجده فى حالة الإخلاء, ولكنه متى عاد إلى عرشه واسترد ملكه وجلس على كرسى ملكه فإنه يسترد مجده الذى له أصلا. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن الآب  ليس أعظم من الابن فى اللاهوت، فإن كليهما متساويان إقنوميا، لكنه قصد أنه أعظم منه فى حال إخلائه لذاتـه آخذاً صورة عبد ( فيلبي 2: 7* *[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد قال المسيح للتلاميذ في سياق الآية التى اقتبسها المعترض " لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلى الآب، لأن أبي أعظم مني " ( يوحنا 16: 12- 16 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فكان على التلاميذ أن يفرحوا بذهابه عنهم، لأنه بذلك يجلس فى مجد الآب, الذى هو أعظم من مجد الابن الذى أخلى ذاته. لأنه متى جلس فى مجد الآب عندئذ يرسل لهم روحه الذى يمجده لأنه يأخذ مما للمسـيح ويخبرهم ( يوحنا 16: 12- 16 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض التاسع عشر*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]على خضوع الابن للآب*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول  المعترض :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أن المسيح ليس هو الله لأنه هو نفسه سيخضع لله بشهادة بولس الرسول القائل:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع ولكن كل واحد في رتبته المسيح باكورة، ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه وبعد ذلك النهاية، متى سلم الملك لله الآب، متى أبطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة لأنه يجب أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه آخر عدو يبطل هو الموت لأنه أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه. ولكن حينما يقول إن كل شيء قد أخضع فواضح أنه غير الذي أخضع له الكل ومتى أخضع له الكل، فحينئذ الابن نفسه أيضا سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل، كي يكون الله الكل في الكل ( كورنثوس الأولى 15 :22 - 28 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الرد*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول بطرس الرسول عن رسائل بولس أن فيها أشياء عثرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء لهلاك أنفسهم كباقى الكتب أيضا ( بطرس الثانية 3 : 15 -16 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     هناك قاعدة أصولية ينبغى أن نضعها نصب أعيننا عند تفسير الآيات المتعلقة بالسيد المسيح وهى أن المسيح هو الله وفقا للتسليم الرسولى والحق الكتابى فى العهدين القديم والجديد الأمر الذى أثبته الرب بقوله تبارك اسمه أنتم تؤمنون بالله فأمنوا بى .. الذى رأنى فقد رأى الآب ( يوحنا 14 : 1 , 9 ) وأيضا الذى يرانى يرى الذى أرسلنى ( يوحنا 12 : 45  ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فإذا كان الآب والابن جوهر واحد وكان الراسل هو المرسل فيستنتج من ذلك أيضا أن خضوع الابن للآب إنما هو خضوع مشيئة. ليصير الله الكل فى الكل. لأن الابن بجلوسه فى مجد الآب غير المنظور يصير منظورا إذ هو صورة الله بهـاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته الذى له وحده تقدم العبادة بالروح والحق. لأن الكل سيعرفون الله من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     من الواضح أن خضوع الابن لأبيه يختلف تماما عن خضوعنا نحن له.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وأن خضوع الابن للآب له وجهين.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     الأول أنه كابن واحد مع الآب فى جوهر اللاهوت لا يحمل مشيئة مخالفة للآب بل ذات مشيئة الآب.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أما الوجه الآخر فإنه إذ صار له جسدا مثلنا فقد صار ممثلا لنا وعليه فإن خضوعه للآب لحسابنا يجعلنا فيه أبناء طاعة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    الأمر الذى أوضحه الرب نفسه بقوله تبارك اسمه:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    أيها الآب القدوس إحفظهم فى اسمك الذى أعطيتنى ( أى اسم يسوع المسيح الذى هو اسم الآب المعطى للابن ) ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن ( بشركة الروح القدس الذى فيهم ) .. ليكون الجميع واحدا ( أى لهم روح واحد هو الروح القدس المحيى الذى سيحيى أجسادهم المائتة بروحه الساكن فيهم " رومية 8 : 9 - 11 ) كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فى وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ( بالروح القدس الذى به تصير الكنيسة جسد المسيح المشكل من أعضاء كثيرة جسد واحد محيى بالروح الواحد روح المسيح ابن الله الحى ) .. لينظروا مجدى الذى أعطيتنى لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم ( يوحنا 17 :11 , 21 , 24 ).  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العشرين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]على القول ليكونوا واحد كما أننا نحن واحد*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]  يقول المعترض :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      أن **[FONT=&quot]من [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أهم الآيات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التى تؤكد أن وحدة المسيح مع الآب هى كوحدتنا معه هى قول المسيح :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فى وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا .. وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذى أعطيتنى ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد أنا فيهم وأنت فى ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد ( يوحنا 17: 20 - 23 ).  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الرد*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لاشك أن الإنسان العاقل يدرك وفقا للحق الكتابى أن وحدة المسيح مع الآب تختلف عن وحدتنا معه.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن الروح القدس الذى هو روح الشركة هو روح المسيح الذى به يحيى جسده الخاص كما يحيى أجسادنا المائتة بروحه الساكن فينا ( رومية 8 : 9 - 11 ). **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فنحن جميعا واحد لأننا جميعا سقينا من روح واحد ( كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 13 ) هو روح الآب الذى هو روح الابن الذى هو الروح القدس الذى به قدس الابن ذاته لنكون نحن مقدسين فيه ( يوحنا 17: 19 ).  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا قال أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد أى الروح القدس الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده ( فيلبى 3 : 21 ) الذى بحلوله فينا يصيرنا جسدا واحدا بسبب روح المسيح الساكن فينا فنصير مكملين إلى واحد**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنه كما في جسد واحد لنا أعضاء كثيرة .. هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح، وأعضاء بعضا لبعض ( روميا 12 : 4 - 5 ).  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الحادى والعشرين*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]على القول ألم أقل إنكم آلهة وبنى العلى كلكم*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض : *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      أن بنوة المسيح لله لا تختلف عن بنوتنا له بدليل قوله لليهود أليس مكتوبا فى ناموسكم أنا قلت إنكم **[FONT=&quot]آلهة ( يوحنا 10 : 34 )[/FONT] وبنو العلي كلكم **[FONT=&quot]( مزمور 82 : 6 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الرد*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      حتى نفهم النص فهما صحيحا ينبغى أن نرجع إلى مقدمته عندما أحاط اليهود بيسوع وسألوه قائلين " إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا. إن كنت أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا. أجابهم يسوع إنى قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون. الأعمال التى أنا أعملها باسم أبى تشهد لى .. أنا والآب واحد ( يوحنا 10 : 22 - 30 ) فتناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه .. قائلين لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف. فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها. أجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا فى ناموسكم أنا قلت إنكم آلهة. إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله, ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب. فالذى قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأنى قلت إنى ابن الله. إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبى فلا تؤمنوا بى. ولكن إن كنت أعمل فإن لم تؤمنوا بى فآمنوا بالأعمال لكى تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فى وأنا فيه ( يوحنا 10 :30 - 38 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أعلن المسيح لليهود أنه المسيح أى أنه حكمة الله وأنه والآب واحد فلما أرادوا أن يرجموه قال لهم إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله. فالذى قدسه الآب ( أى ابنه الحقيقى الواحد معه فى الجوهر ) وأرسله إلى العالم. أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأنى قلت إنى ابن الله ( هذا مفهوم من قوله أنا والآب واحد. لأن الآب لا يكون آب إلا بالابن ) إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبى فلا تؤمنوا بى. ولكن إن كنت أعمل فإن لم تؤمنوا بى فآمنوا بالأعمال لكى تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فى وأنا فيه. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن المسيح هو ابن الله بالحقيقة والجوهر. أما نحن فقد صارت إلينا كلمـة الله الذى حل فينا بروحـه ليحيى أجسادنا المائتة بروحـه السـاكن فينا ( رومية 8 : 9 - 11 ) فصرنا لسبب ذلك أبناء الله أى أبناء القيامة ( لوقا 20 : 36 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     الأمر الذى أوضحه بولس الرسول بقوله :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع ( غلاطية 26:3 ) ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل الله **[FONT=&quot]روح ابنه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إلى قلوبكم صارخا يا أبا الآب ( غلاطية 6:4 )[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]      لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله. إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضا للخوف. بل أخذتم **[FONT=&quot]روح التبنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الذى به نصرخ يا أبا الآب. الروح نفسه أيضا يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله ( رومية 8 : 14 - 17 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا فإن المسيح هو صـورة الله ( فيلبى 2 : 6 ) من رآه فقد رأى الآب ( يوحنا 14 : 9 ) أما نحن فمخلوقـون على صورة الله وشبهه ( تكوين 1 : 26 ) أى على شبه صورة ابنـه.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فبنوة آدم لله هى على سبيل النعمة. أما بنوة المسيح لله فهى بالطبيعة والجوهر.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فالمسيح هو صورة الله غير المنظور ( كولوسى 1 : 15 ) أى أنه هو الله المنظور الذى له وحده ستجثو كل ركبة ممن فى السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض ( فيلبى 2 : 10 ) ( إشعياء 45 : 23 ).  **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     **[FONT=&quot] والفرق بين آدم الأول والمسيح آدم الأخير. هو أن آدم الأول نفسا حية ( أى حى بالدم القابل الموت ) أما آدم الثانى فروحا محييا ( أى حى بروح له القدرة على إقامة الجسد من الموت كونه وحده روح القيامة والحياة ) ( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 45 ). [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا حق القول " فى آدم يموت الجميع وفى المسيح يحيا الجميع " ( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 22 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     وفيما يلى نعرض لشهادات متنوعة تثبت أن بنوة المسيح لله الآب تختلف عن بنوتنا, وأنه وحده صورة الله الحقيقية أما نحن فمخلوقون على صورة الله وشبهه لهذا فإنه وحده الواجب العبادة ديان الأحياء والأموات.*[/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot][1]*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1*[FONT=&quot]  -  أما الموت الذى نموته الآن فليس موت بل انتقال لنكون مع المسيح ( فيلبى 3 : 21 ) أما موت غير المؤمنين فهو الذى تمسك فيه الروح من جسد الموت كما فى سجن أبدى ( إشعياء 66 : 23 - 24 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

<font color="Black" face="Tahoma"><font size="4"><font face="Tahoma"><font size="4">*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثانى والعشرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على القول إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن بنوة المسيح لله هى كبنوتنا له بدليل قوله " إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم " ( يوحنا 20 : 17 ).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]   الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لا يخفى أن الأبوة نوعان أبوة بالطبع وأبوة بالوضع فأبوة الآب للابن  هى أزلية بالطبع. أما أبوته لنا فهى بالوضع أى أنها بنوة بالتبنى والنعمة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    ومفهوم الإلوهية لا يختلف عن مفهوم الأبوة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فكلمة إله تعنى الأول كما أن كلمة أب تعنى أصل. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالآب هو مبدأ الابن المولود منه أزليا, وهذا معناه أن ابن الآب هو صورة الآب منذ الأزل. من رآه فقد رأى الآب لأنه والآب واحد.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       والآب هو مبدأنا بالخلق أى أنه أصل وجودنا ومصدره الذى جعله على صورة ابنه الذى هو صورة الآب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    فالمسيح هو صورة الله الحقيقية من رأه فقد رأى الآب. أما نحن فمخلوقون على صورة الله وشبهه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا ميز المسيح بين بنوته للآب وبنوتنا له بقوله أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم  وإلهى وإلهكم لاختلاف مفهوم البنوة والإلوهية بيننا وبينه. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثالث والعشرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على ظهور ملاك للرب يقويه[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أن [FONT=&quot]المسيح  ليس إله بدليل قول الإنجيل " وظهر له ملاك من السـماء يقويـه " ( لوقا 22 :  43 ) وهذا معناه أن المسيح مجرد إنسان ضعيف مثلنا وأنه عبد ورسول لله أيده  بالمعجزات.[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]   الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      المحقق أن السيد المسيح بظهوره فى جسد بشريتنا القابل الموت صارت له  حقا صورة العبد ولكن هذا كان بحسب الظاهر أم بحسب الجوهر فهو صورة الله  الحقيقية, لأن الابن صورة أبيه بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره, وإذ كان فى صورة  بشريتنا جاءه ملاك يقويه وبعبارة أخرى يعزيه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ومجىء الملاك إلى المسيح يعزيه إنما كان ليؤكد أن آلام المسيح فى جسد  بشريته كانت آلاما حقيقية حتى أن الملاك الذى كان يدرك سر التدبير جاء إلى  الله المتجسد يقويه ويشدده.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن الله غير مترفع عن خليقته بل يتعامل معها بحب ولو لم يكن ذلك كذلك  لما خلق الملائكة والبشر بدافع محبته ولما بذل دمه عنا بروح أزلى ليصالحنا  لنفسه بنفسه كما هو مكتوب " هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى  لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن علاقة الله بخليقته علاقة محبة وهذا ما يكشفه مجىء الملاك إلى سيده  يعزيه فى آلامه فى أيام جسده, ولا يستدل من ذلك عدم قدرة ابن الله على  تخليص نفسه لأنه كان عالما بكل ما هو آت وما سيكون وتنبأ به قبل أن يكون (  مزمور 22 ) حتى متى كان ندرك أنه هو الله وأنه أتى من أجل هذه الساعة عينها  ليتم كل ما كتب عنه.  [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot]الرابع والعشرين[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على القول إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن المسـيح على الصليب أطلق صرخـة يأس قائلا " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى[FONT=&quot] " ( مرقس15 : 34 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا معناه أن المسيح مجرد إنسان ضعيف مثلنا وأن الله تركه على الصليب لهذا أطلق صرخته المدوية [FONT=&quot]إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهذا معناه أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هو الله لأن هذه الكلمات لا يمكن أن تصدر إلا عن إنسان نظيرنا.[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن صرخة ابن الله على الصليب إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى إنما كانت بهدف  شحذ ذهن اليهود الذين يحفظون المزامير ويسمونها باسم أول آية منها. لكيما  إذا أدركوا تلميحه يسترجعون كلمات مزمور " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى " (  المزمور 22 ) فتنفتح أذهانهم ليدركوا أن الذى رفعوه على خشبة الصليب هو  المسيح حقا وأنهم أتموا فيه جميع ما تنبأ به داود النبى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأيضا  ليبين بقوله إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى أن اللوجوس ( عقل الله الناطق بكلمته )  تألم حقا فى جسد بشريتنا دون أن يستخدم لاهوته ممثلا فى مجد الآب وقوة  الروح القدس فى إبطال الآلام أو تخفيفها بل تقبلها عقليا بملىء إرادته. [/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot] الخامس والعشرين[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على[FONT=&quot] توارث الخطية الأ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ة [/FONT][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]      يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن الخطية لا تورث ولا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس ما يؤيد ذلك ؟ وهذا معناه بطلان عقيدة الفداء والصلب ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد :[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]      من الحقائق الكتابية المعروفة أن الرب قال لآدم أنه يوم يأكل من شجرة  المعرفة موتا يموت. فأكل آدم من الشجرة فصار تحت حكم الموت الأبدى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وواضح أن العنصر المائت فى الإنسان هو الدم أى النفس الحية القابلة للموت التى هى علة حياة الجسد.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا يقول الكتاب " لحما بحياته دمه لا تأكلوه " ( تكوين 9 : 4 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا تقول كلمة الله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " إحترز أن تأكل الدم لأن [FONT=&quot]الـدم هو النفـس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فلا تأكل النفـس مع اللحم " ( التثنية 12 : 23 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ولما كان الدم هو وحده الذى تدنس بالخطية وصار تحت حكم الموت الأبدى.  لهذا كان هو وحده أيضا الذى يحتاج إلى كفارة. الأمر الذى أوضحه الرب بقوله :     [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن [FONT=&quot]نفس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الجسد هي في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الدم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم ( أى دمائكم ) لأن الدم  يكفر عن النفس ( اللاويين 17:11 ) وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ( العبرانيين  9 : 12 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]كيف نرث دم الخطية ؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أوضح الكتاب المقدس أن دم آدم الذى تدنس بالخطية و[FONT=&quot]شوكة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الموت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 55 ) إنتقل إلينا بالوراثة أبا عن جد عن طريق زرع الرجل. الأمر الذى أوضحه سليمان الحكيم بقوله:[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     صورت جسدا فى جوف أمى .. و .. صنعت من الدم بزرع الرجل ( الحكمة 7 : 1 , 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      من هذه الآية يتضح أن اللحم يتشكل فى الرحم من بويضة الأنثى. أما الدم  فيصنع من زرع الرجل الذى يخصب البويضة ويمنحها الدم الذى هو سائل الحياة  المدنس بالخطية وشوكة الموت, وهذا ما أثبته داود النبى بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هأنذا بالإثم صورت، وبالخطية ( أى بالدم المحمول على زرع الرجل المدنس بالخطية وشوكة الموت ) حبلت بي أمي ( مزمور 51 :  5 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأثبت بولس الرسول أن العالم كله صنع من دم واحد بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      صنع من [FONT=&quot]دم واحد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كل الأمم الساكنين على كل وجه الأرض ( أعمال 17 : 26 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك يتضح أن الدم الذى يسرى فى أجساد البشر فى كل أنحاء العالم هو دم آدم الحامل شوكة الخطية والموت.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من أجل ذلك كإنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت,  وهكذا إجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع ( رومية 5 : 12 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهكذا صار الجميع تحت ناموس الخطية والموت العامل فى أعضائهم ( رومية 7 : 23 ) بسبب الدم الواحد المدنس بالخطية وشوكة الموت.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]كيف نخلص من دم الخطية والموت[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     انتهينا فيما سبق إلى أنه بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت على جميع الناس, وأن الدم يكفر عن الدم. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ولكن من هو الذى يقدر أن يأتى إلى العالم مولودا بدون زرع رجل حتى  يأتى بدم طاهر بلا عيب ولا دنس يكفر به عن دم آدم الذى يسرى فى أجساد جميع  البشر ثم بعد أن يبذل دمه عنهم لا يمسك من جسد الموت مثلنا ( أعمال 2 : 24  ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من هو إلا الذى يملك [FONT=&quot]روحا محييا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  ( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 45 ) أى روحا له القدرة والقوة على أن يعتقنا من  ناموس الخطية والموت ( رومية 8 : 2 ) بأن يجعل الجسد المائت محييا فى الروح  ( بطرس الأولى 3 : 18 ) رغم موته موتنا لسبب ضعف الدم وقابليته للموت (  كورنثوس الثانية 13 : 4 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من هو[FONT=&quot] إلا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذى شهد له المعمدان عندما نظره مقبلا إليه قائلا :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هذا هو حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم ( يوحنا 1 : 29 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فدم المسيح وحده إذ لم يؤخذ من زرع بشر صار هو الدم الوحيد الغير مدنس  بالخطية الجدية. لهذا كان وحده القادر على يكفر بدمه عن دمائنا ويكملنا  بإبطال موتنا بروحه المحيى, وفقا للحق الإلهى القائل:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " عالمين إنكم أفتديم .. بدم كريم كما من حمل [FONT=&quot]بلا عيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولا دنس دم المسـيح " ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 18 - 19 ) " الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه ( دمه ) لله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بلا عيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  " ( العبرانيين 9 : 14 ) فدية عن كثيرين ( متى 20 : 28 ) لمغفرة الخطايا (  متى 26 : 28 ) وبالمغفرة المصالحة التى لنا بها قدوما بالروح الواحد لله  الآب ( أفسس 2 : 18 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا كما فى آدم يموت الجميع هكذا فى المسيح سيحيا الجميع, وهو ما أثبته الرسول بقوله : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان بإنسان أيضا قيامة الأموات لأنه كما [FONT=&quot]فى آدم يموت الجميع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هكذا فى المسيح سيحيا الجميع " ( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 21 - 22 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      مشيرا بذلك إلى أنه كما أن كل من ولد من آدم الإنسان الأول يموت بسبب  قابلية الدم للموت. هكذا كل من سيولد من المسيح آدم الأخير سيحيا بروحه  المحيى الذى هو روح القيامة والحياة الذى أعتقنا من ناموس الخطية والموت  على الصليب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وهذا ما أوضحه الرب نفسه بقوله لنيقوديموس " وكما رفع موسى الحية فى  البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الإنسان لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون  له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا  يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " ( يوحنا 3 : 14 - 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالمسيح قدم نفسه ذبيحة ليكفر بدمه عن دم البشر جميعا لأنهم جميعا صنعوا من واحد هو آدم ( أعمال 17 : 26 ) وقد [FONT=&quot]حمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو نفسه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خطايانا فى جسده[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على الخشبة لكى نموت عن الخطـايا ( بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق ( أى الجسد الحيوانى الحى بالدم ) قد صلب معه ليبطل [FONT=&quot]جسد الخطية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كي لا نعود نستعبد أيضا للخطية ( رومية 6 : 6  ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وبه ( أى بالمسيح ) ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد [FONT=&quot]بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  ( بموت الدم ) بختان المسيح ( أى بمعمودية المسيح ) مدفونين معه فى  المعمودية التى فيها أقمتم أيضا معه .. وإذ كنتم أمواتا فى الخطايا وغلف  جسدكم أحياكـم معه ( كولوسى 2 : 11 -  13 ).  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية، ولأجل الخطية، دان الخطية في الجسد [FONT=&quot]لكي  يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح .. وأما  أنت فلستم فى الجسد بل فى الروح إن كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم. ولكن إن كان  أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له ( أى ليس له نصيب مع المسيح )  وإن كان  المسيح فيكم، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فالجسد ( الدم ) ميت بسبب الخطية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،  وأما الروح ( الروح القدس ) فحياة بسبب البر, وإن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع  من الأموات ساكنا فيكم، فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم  المائتة أيضا بروحـه الساكن فيكم ( رومية 8 : 3 , 8 - 11 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وهذا ما تحقق فى المعمودية التى فيها نولد ثانية ليس من زرع يفنى كما  فى الميلاد الأول بل مما لا يفنى بالروح القدس المحيى وهذا ما أعلنه الرب  نفسه بقوله " إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت  الله " ( يوحنا 1 : 13 ) لهذا فإن من يؤمن ويتعمد باسم الرب " يولد ليس من  دم .. بل من الله " ( يوحنا 1 : 13 ) ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 23 ) الذى سيحيي  أجسادنا المائتة بروحه الساكن فينا ( رومية 8 : 11 ) لأن كل من تعمد باسم  يسوع المسيح يتعمد لموته ودفنه وقيامته .. حتى متى صرنا متحدين معه فى شبه  موته نصير أيضا بقيامته ( رومية 6 : 3 - 9 ). [/FONT]*
















*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot] السادس والعشرين[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أن المسيح جاء ليكفر عن خطيئة آدم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لم يقم دليل على أن مجىء المسيح ليموت على خشبة الصليب كان من أجل التكفير عن خطيئة آدم.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن قول المعترض " أنه لم يقم دليل على أن مجىء المسيح وصلبه كان من  أجل التكفير عن خطيئة آدم ". مردود بشهادة يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح بقوله:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم ( يوحنا 1 : 29 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهو ما حققه الرب بقوله لتلاميذه : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلا اشربوا منها كلكم لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد [FONT=&quot]الذي يسـفك من أجـل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايـا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( متى 26 : 26 - 28 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قال الرب لتلاميذه : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الخبز الذى أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم ( يوحنا 6 : 51 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا قوله لتلاميذه " أن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فديـة عن كثيرين " ( متى 20 : 28 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأوضح وسيلة بذل نفسه لخلاص كل من يؤمن به بقوله لنيقوديموس :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية. هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ( أيضا على خشبة  مثال الصليب ) ابن الإنسان لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به. بل تكون له الحياة  الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم. حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد. لكى لا يهلك كل  من يؤمن به. بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يوحنا 3 : 14 - 17 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا ما أوضحه أيضا بولس رسول الأمم العظيم بقوله : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فإنى سلمت إليكم فى الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 .. فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان بإنسان أيضا قيامة الأموات لأنه كما [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى آدم يموت الجميع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هكذا فى المسيح سيحيا الجميع ( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 3 , 21 - 22 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    مشيرا بذلك إلى أننا جميعا نرث الخطية والموت من آدم الأول وأننا فى آدم الثانى ننال القيامة من الأموات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        فالمسيح قدم جسد بشريته قربانا ليكفر بدمه الذى بلا عيب ولادنس عن  دم آدم الذى يسرى فى عروق جميع البشر لأن جميع الشعوب صنعت من دم واحد (  أعمال 17 : 26 ) الأمر الذى أعلنه الرب على لسان بطرس الرسول قائلا:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     عالمين إنكم أفتديـم .. بدم كريم كما من حمل [FONT=&quot]بلا عيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولا دنس دم المسـيح ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 18 - 19 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     مثبتا بذلك أن دم المسيح وحده هو الذى بلا عيب ولادنس لكونه الوحيد الذى ولد بدون زرع رجل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه ( أى دمه ) لله [FONT=&quot]بلا عيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( العبرانيين 9 : 14 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وبهذا أوجد المسيح بدم نفسـه فداءً أبديا ( العبرانيين 9 : 12 ) عاملا  الصلح بدم صليبه ( كولوسى 1 : 2 ) مكفرا بدمه عن دمائنا لأن الدم يكفر عن  النفس أى الدم ( لاويين 17 : 11 ) لأن الدم هو النفس ( تثنية 12 : 23 )  وبدون سـفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ( العبرانيين 9 : 22 ) وبالمغفرة المصالحة  التى لنا بها قدوما بالروح الواحد لله الآب ( أفسس 2 : 18 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل [FONT=&quot]جسد الخطية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كي لا نعود نستعبد أيضا للخطية ( رومية 6 : 6  ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فتصير الكلمة المكتوبة كما فى آدم يموت الجميع هكذا فى المسيح يحيا الجميع ( كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 22 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالله الآب أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكى نحيا به ( يوحنـا الأولى 4 : 9 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لهذا شهد المعمدان قائلا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     الذى يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية والذى لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل ويمكث عليه غضب الله ( يوحنا 3 : 36 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية، ولأجل الخطية، دان الخطية في الجسد ( أى ابطل حكمها )[FONT=&quot] لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا، نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح .. وإن كان المسيح فيكم، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،  وأما الروح فحياة بسبب البر وإن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكنا  فيكم، فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضا بروحـه  الساكن فيكم ( رومية 8 : 3 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذا كله لكى يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء وبإشعياء النبى القائل:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] من صدق خبرنا، ولمن استعلنت [FONT=&quot]ذراع الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. كلنا كغنم ضللنا. ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. على أنه لم يعمل ظلما، ولم يكن في فمه غش. أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. إن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يرى نسلا تطول أيامه، ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح .. وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وآثامهم هو يحملها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .. من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه .. وهو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( إشعياء 53 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot] السابع والعشرين [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على قول المسيح من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]      يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إذا كان المسيح قد أبطل الموت فلماذا مازال الموت يعمل فى جميع الناس  حتى على الذين أمنوا واعتمدوا باسم بالمسيح القائل من آمن بى ولو مات  فسيحيا.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      المحقق كتابيا أن الرب بعد أن أكمل خلاصنا وأبطل الموت بموته على  خشـبة الصليب المقدسة لم يظهر قيامته فورا لئلا متى أظهر مجده وظهر أنه  عديم الموت حلت الدينونة فورا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لذلك ستر المسيح حياته وحياة كل الذين أقامهم معه ( متى 27 : 50 - 53 ) وكذا حياة كل الذين يخلصون من بعد باسمه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن كنـا قـد صرنـا متحديـن معـه [FONT=&quot]بشـبه موتـه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نصير أيضـا بقيامتـه ( رومية 6 : 5 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     بمعنى أننا إن شاركناه فيما يشبه موته مماتين مثله فى الدم وأحياء بروحه المحيى نصير أيضا بقيامته.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لأن حياتنا ( أى قيامتنا ) الآن مستترة مع المسيح فى الله ومتى أظهر  المسيح حياتنا حينئذ نظهر معه فى المجد ( كولوسى 3 : 3 - 4 ).[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot] الثامن والعشرين[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على عقيدة تألم الإله فى المسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]    يقول أحد دعاة مذهب تحضير الأرواح: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أن عقيدة تألم الإله عقيدة أسطورية وأن العالم عرف ستة عشر إلها مخلصا  قبل مجىء المسيح جميعهم ماتوا لأجل خطايا العالم وسمى كل منهم إلها مخلصا  وأعطى لقب المسيح. أشهرهم أوزوريس عند المصريين وبعل عند البابليين ومثرا  عند الفرس وكرشنا فى الهند وأبولو عند اليونان والرومان.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فجميعهم أبناء آلهة وجميعهم تألموا وماتوا وقاموا لخلاص البشر.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       الواقع أن قول المعترض بأن هذه الآلهة الوثنية جميعا تألمت وماتت  وقامت لخلاص الجنس البشرى هو تعميم لا يمكن قبوله فضلا عن عدم صحته. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وما يثيره من شـكوك حول وجود المسيح التاريخى بالإيحاء بأن تفاصيل  حياته لا تختلف عن تفاصيل القصص الأسطورى لأوثان الشعوب لا يحتمله عاقل ولا  يقبله علماء الأديان المتخصصين فى دراسة أديان الشعوب القديمة وعقائدهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      والواقع أن رجاء البشرية فى مخلص يحييهم ويبطل موتهم هو رجاء عام ساد  بين الشعوب القديمة بسبب وحدة الأصل البشرى وهو رجاء لا يمكن إنكاره لأن  الله أعلن لأبوينا الأولين أنه يضع عداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية هو يسحق  رأسها وهى تسحق عقبه. فكانت تلك النبوة هى الأساس الذى نسج عليه الفكر  الصوفى الشيطانى قصصه الخرافى لتشخيص الأوثان فكان أن ظهرت الآلهة  الأسطورية بمسميات وإضافات مختلفة بين الشعوب القديمة.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ودراسة ديانة مثرا التى تعد أحدث هذه العقائد الوثنية تبين نشأتها من  خرافات وهلاوس وثنية استمدت بعض أفكارها المتأخرة من المسيحية فجاءت خليط  من القصص الأسطورى غير المستند إلى وقائع تاريخية حقيقية يمكن إثباتها  تاريخيا وماديا.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أما المسيح فهو شخصية إلهية حقيقية معلنة فى العهد القديم الذى أظهر  بعض تفاصيل حياته المستقبلية على الأرض بصورة نبوية تحققت فى العهد الجديد  بشهود عيان كثيرين.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن علم الدين المقارن الحديث يثبت حقيقة وجود المسيح تاريخيا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      والواقع أن الشكوك التى تثار حول حقيقة تاريخية يسوع لا تستحق فى نظر  المؤرخين والدارسين لعلم مقارنة الأديان أن يقام لها وزن أو يوجه لها  إلتفات.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالمسيح ليس شخصية أسطورية بل شخصية تاريخية حقيقية وواقعة صلبه فى عهد بيلاطس البنطى محققة تاريخيا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      تقوم أدلة الملحدين وعبدة الشيطان فى إثبات أسطورية شخص المسيح على  التشابه بين سيرته فى البشائر والقصص الأسطورى فى بعض النقاط.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       تقول أسطورة مثرا التى انتشرت فى بلاد فارس أن مثرا ولد من صخرة  بجوار نهر وأنه رأه بعض الرعاة فقدموا له هدايا من الحاصلات الزراعية  والغنم, واختفى الإله مثرا فى شجرة تين ثم خرج ليحارب الشمس ثم حارب ثور  رهيب وقتله وجعل دمه مصدر حياة للناس ولكن خدام إله الشر إهريمن حاولوا  تدنيس دم الثور, وأخيرا صنع مثرا وأعوانه وليمة ثم صعد مثرا فى مركبة إلى  السماء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      والواقع كما نرى أن عبادة مثرا كانت صناعة شيطانية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وبرهان ذلك أن العبادات الشيطانية المعاصرة تقدم رموز تشبه الطقوس المسيحية بطريقة عكسية دنسة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالمسيحية تقدم جسد المسيح ودمه تحت عارضى الخبز والخمر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما فى ديانة مثرا فيشربون دم ثور رغم أن شرب الدم محرم فى اليهودية والمسيحية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       أما فى العبادات الشيطانية فإن الأعضاء يشتركون فى كأس الشيطان بشرب  دماء بشرية أو حيوانية. كما يشتركون فى الجسد من خلال ممارسة البغاء مع  عاهرات مخصصات للتقدمة الشيطانية بحيث أن كل من ينتهك جسد المرأة المخصص  للتقدمة الشيطانية يتحد بالشيطان الحال فيها ويصيران جسدا واحدا.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فالشركة فى العبادات الوثنية والشيطانية تمثل شركة مع الشيطان فى جسد الخطية والموت. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      من ذلك نرى أن المحاكاة العكسية الدنسة التى تتسم بها الممارسات  الطقسية الوثنية للطقوس المسيحية لا يمكن أن تقود إلى استنتاج أنه بما أن  الشيطانية والأديان الوثنية تمارس طقوس تشـبه الطقوس المسيحية بطريقة عكسية  أو دنسة. إذن يكون المسيح شخصية وثنية أو شيطانية أو أسطورية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وعلى هذا فإن من ينظر إلى مسيح النبوات والتاريخ  نظرته إلى الشيطان  أو إلى أوثـان الشعوب الأسـطورية على سـند من التشـابه الظاهـرى فى بعض  العقائـد أو الطقوس هو شخص مبلبل الفكر فاسد الإدراك والتمييز.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot] التاسع والعشرين [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على حقيقة وجود يسوع المسيح وصلبه تاريخيا[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض نقلا عما يردده دعاة مذهب تحضير الأرواح ما نصه :  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن يسوع المسيح شخصية أسطورية لا وجود لها تاريخيا وأن واقعة صلبه خرافة.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أن خير رد على هذه المقولة هو تفنيدها بالمستندات التاريخية اليهودية  والرومانية والمسيحية والأدلة المادية والتاريخية التى تثبت حقيقة وجود  المسيح تاريخيا وصلبه.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أولا  :  شهادة المستندات اليهودية لصلب المسيح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]        1 -  جـاء فى التلمـود البابلى فصـل السنهدريـم ( المجمـع اليهودى ) ما نصه " أن يسوع علق ( صلب ) فى مساء الفصح ".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       2 -  وضع يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى الشهير عدة مؤلفات أشهرها " ضد  أبيون " و" حروب اليهود " و" آثار اليهود " وأورد فى كتابه الأخير فقرة  أشار فيها إلى يسوع بقوله : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      " كان في ذلك الوقت رجل حكيم اسمه يسوع، لو كان لنا أن ندعوه رجل،  لأنه كان يصنع العجائب وكان معلماً لمن كانوا يتقبلون الحق بابتهاج. وجذب  إليه الكثيرين من اليهود والأمم على حد سواء .. وعندما أصدر بيلاطس الحكم  عليه بالصلب، بإيعاز من رؤسائنا لم يتركه أتباعه الذين أحبوه من البداية ..  وجماعة المسيحيين، المدعوين على اسمه، مازالوا موجودين حتى هذا اليوم. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]       3 -  جاء فى كتاب " سيرة يسوع " للحاخام يوحنا بن زكا تلميذ هلل  المعلم اليهودى الشهير ما نصه أن الملك وحاخام اليهود حكموا على يسوع  بالموت لأنه جدف بقوله عن نفسه أنه ابن الله . [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       4 -  جاء فى كتاب " يسوع الناصرى " للحاخام يوسف كلورنر أن أناجيل  المسيحيين سجلات صادقة وأن يسوع الناصرى عاش ومات طبقا لما جاء فيها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واستطرد  قائلا أن الذين ينكرون وجود المسيح التاريخى ينكرون حقيقة تاريخية ثابتة  إذ أن ما وصل إلينا من تاريخ سقراط الذى لا يشك أحد منا فى وجوده لا تؤيده  أدلة قوية مثل تلك التى تؤيد تاريخ المسيح. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا  :  شهادة المستندات الرومانية لصلب المسيح[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]     1  -  صورة الحكم الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى بصلب المسيح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      اكتشف العلماء الفرنسيون فى سنة 1280 ميلادية فى خزانة خاصة  بالمتعلقات الكنسية بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان بنابولى على لوح نحاس منقوش  عليه " صورة الحكم بصلب المسيح " الذى أصدره بيلاطس البنطى والى اليهودية  من قبل روما بين فيه الأسباب التى بنى عليها حكمه وأسماء الشهود الذين  حضروا محاكمة المسيح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وقد ذكر المؤرخون أنه عندما كان يحكم اليهود على أحد بالموت كان أحدهم  يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها الجرائم التى ارتكبها المحكوم عليه وصورة الحكم  الذى صدر ضده ويسير أمامه ليقرأها العامة. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]   2  -  تقرير بيلاطس البنطى عن صلب المسيح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       الرسالة التى رفعها بيلاطس البنطى إلى طيباريوس قيصر عن صلب المسيح  وقد عثر عليها العلماء الألمان فى روما وتم إيداعها مكتبة الفاتيكان وهذه  الرسالة كانت معروفة لدى القدماء فقد أشار إليها الفيلسوف جوستينوس سنة 139  ميلادية والعلامة ترتليانوس سنة 199 ميلادية.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]    3 -[FONT=&quot]  كرنيليوس تاسيتوس[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      جاء فى كتاب " تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية " الذى وضعه كرنيليوس  تاسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى الشهير ( 55 - 125 ميلادية )  وقاضى القضاة فى  روما والذى وضعه فى ستة عشر مجلدا ما نصه " أن الناس الذين كان يعذبهم  نيرون كانوا يدعون مسيحيين نسبة إلى شخص اسمه المسيح كان بيلاطس البنطى قد  حكم عليه بالقتل فى عهد طيباريوس قيصر ".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       وكان تاسيتوس بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانية مطلعاً على تقارير حكام  أقاليم الإمبراطورية وسجلات الدولة الرسمية, وقد وردت في مؤلفه " الحوليات  " ثلاث إشارات عن المسيح والمسيحية أبرزها قوله :[/FONT]*
  <b><font face="Times New Roman"><font size="5"><font face="&quot">      " وبالتالي لكي يتخلص نيرون من تهمة حرق روما ألصقها ظلما بطبقة  مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيين، ونكل بها أشد تنكيل. أما المسيح الذي اشتق  المسيحيون منه اسمهم، فقد قتل فى سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر على يد أحد ولاتنا  المدعو بيلاطس البنطي حاكم اليهودي%


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot] ال**[FONT=&quot]ثلاثين[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]على[FONT=&quot]النبوات بصلب المسيح وقيامته[/FONT][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]    يقول المعترض[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أن المزمور الحادى والتسعون تضمن أقوى النبوات التى تثبت نجاة المسيح من الصلب ورفعه وأنه شبه لهم بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك. لكى يحفظوك فى كل طرقك. على الأيدى يحملونك  لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك. على الأسد والصل تطأ. الشبل والثعبان تدوس. لأنه تعلق  بى أنجيه. [FONT=&quot]أرفعه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأنه عرف اسمى. يدعونى فأستجيب له معه أنا فى الضيق. أنقذه وأمجده. من طول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى " ( مزمور 91 :11- 16 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا برهان على نجاة المسيح برفعه [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 وأنه لم يقتل ولم يصلب وأنما شبه لهم.   [/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فى سفر المزامير تنبأ داود النبى عن المسيح بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك. لكى يحفظوك فى كل طرقك. على الأيدى يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك ".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد تحققت تلك النبوة وفقا لما جاء فى البشارة بحسب مرقس بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " وكان هناك فى البرية أربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان وكان مع الوحوش, وصارت الملائكة تخدمه " ( مرقس 1 : 13 ) ( متى 4 : 11 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     من ذلك نرى أن النبوة فيما يتعلق بخدمة الملائكة للرب قد تحققت بعد أن حقق ابن الله نصرا على الشيطان لحسابنا فى جسد بشريتنا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما قول الرب فى المزمور :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       " لأنه تعلق بى أنجيه. أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمى. يدعونى فأستجيب له معه  أنا فى الضيق. أنقذه وأمجده. من طول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى ". [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فلا يستدل منها على نجاة المسيح من الصلب برفعه بل على العكس أنها  تعنى أن الآب كان مع الابن فى ضيقة الصليب وأنقذه منها بإقامته الظافرة  مبطلا بموته الموت وسلطان إبليس ( العبرانيين 2 : 14 ). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهذا معنى قوله " من طول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى " أى قيامتى الظافرة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أما وطأ الأسد والصل فيشيران إلى الشيطان الذى يسحق الابن رأسه  بالصليب مبطلا سم الموت الذى لدغ به عقب الابن ليميته, ولكن الابن سحق رأس  الحية وأبطل الموت فورا بروحه المحيى. فداس بذلك الأسد والتنين ولم يعد  لسلطان الأسد وسـم الحية تأثير على ابن الله وعلى المؤمنين باسمه وبهذا  تحقق قول الرب وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ابن  الإنسان لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يوحنا 3 :  14 ).  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قد يعترض وكيف سمح الله للشيطان أن يجربه؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والجواب هو لكى يحقق فى جسد بشريتنا انتصارا لحسابنا كممثل لنا وكرأس جديد للبشرية باعتباره آدم الثانى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وإذا حقق الرب انتصارا على إبليس جاءت الملائكة وصارت تخدمه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أما إبليس فاستهدف من تجربة الرب أن يشكك الأجيال فى لاهـوته بقوله  للابن " إن كنت أنت ابن الله " رغم علمه اليقينى بأن المسيح هو ابن الله  بشهادة أجناده التى كانت تصرخ عند رؤية الرب قائلة " [FONT=&quot]أنت  المسيح ابن الله " ( لوقا 4 : 41 ) ثم ليظهر الشيطان نفسه كإله هذا الدهر  طلب من الرب أن يسجد له فجاء جواب الرب مثبتا أنه يطلب ما ليس له بقوله  مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد ثم انتهره بقوله " إذهب يا شيطان ".            [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لقد سمح الله لإبليس أن يجربه ليحقق عليه انتصارا لحسابنا كنائب عنا  كما سمح للملائكة أن تأتى إليه وتخدمه كنائب عن العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص[FONT=&quot] ( العبرانيين 1 : 14 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لأن الله وديع ومتواضع القلب وهو غير مترفع عن خليقته التى خلقها  الأشرار منهم والأبرار وقد حدد يوما للمجازاة ليعطى كل واحد حسب عمله.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما خرافة إلقاء شبه المسيح على آخر ليصلب عوضا عنه فلا يوجد فى المزمور أى إشارة يشتم منها ذلك.  [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]خرافة إلقاء شبه المسيح على آخر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     اعترض الفخر الرازى على القائلين بأن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على آخر ليصلب ويموت عوضا عن المسيح بقوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن جاز أن يقال أن الله يلقى شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب  السفسطة ويفضى إلى القدح فى التواتر. وذلك يوجب الطعن فى جميع الشرائع,  وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب يوجب الطعن فى التواتر, والطعن فى التواتر يوجب  الطعن فى نبوة جميع الأنبياء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وقد أعرب الإمام الرازى عن حيرته من مقولة " شبه لهم " ( النساء 157 )   فتسأل قائلا " شبه مسند إلى ماذا ؟ إن جعلته مسندا إلى المسيح فهو مشبه  به وليس بمشبه " [FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 وإن أسندته إلى المشبه فالمشبه لم يجر له ذكر.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فالعبارة ملتبسة وغير واضحة, وما كان ملتبسا وغير واضح لا يمكن أن  تقوم عليه العقائد التى يتوقف عليها خلاص النفس أو هلاكها وليس من المعقول  ولا من الحكمة فى شىء أن يترك المسيحيون عقيدتهم المؤيدة بالمعجزات والآيات  الباهرات والثابتة بأقطع الأدلة التاريخية والمنطقية ويقبلون عقيدة بنيت  على عبارة ملتبسة تحير منها المفسرين واختلفوا فى تفسيرها اختلافا كثيرا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       كما أن القرآن نفسه يحوى نصوصا كثيرة تشهد لموت المسيح ( النسـاء 159  ) ( المائدة 117 ) وأخرى تشهد لموته ورفعه دون أدنى إشارة لمقولة " شبه  لهم " [FONT=&quot]والتى لا تعنى وقوع شبه المسيح على آخر لأنه لم يقل شبه له[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. بل قال شبه لهم.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    وعليه فقد أثبت القرآن موت المسيح وبعثه أى قيامته ثم رفعه أى صعوده إلى السماء حيا بعد موته وقيامته بقوله عن لسان عيسى :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " والسلام على يـوم [FONT=&quot]ولدت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويـوم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أموت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويـوم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أبعث حيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( مريم 32 ). [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وأيضا :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     " إذ قال الله يا عيسى إنى [FONT=&quot]متوفيك ورافعك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومطهرك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة " ( آل عمران 55 ).  [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وهذا النص يجد تفسيره فى ضوء النص السابق له. لأن قوله إنى متوفيك  تثبت موت المسيح. أما قوله ورافعك إلى فتشير إلى صعود المسيح إلى السماء.  فهل رفعه الله إلى السماء ميتا أم بعد قيامته؟ بداهة أنه من غير المنطقى أن  يرفع المسيح ميتا. إذن لا بد أن يبعث حيا أولا ثم يرفع, لأن السماء ليست  مقر أموات بل أحياء, وهذا ما يؤمن به الذين اتبعوه الذين هم فوق الكافرين  بهذا الحق إلى يوم القيامة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والقول بغير ذلك يوقع القائل فى تناقضات لا حصر لها.   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      والواقع أن القدح فى التواتر يوجب الطعن فى كل حوادث التاريخ الثابتة  فى الكتب التى وصلت إلينا بالتواتر بسند متصل, وتقدح فى ما بين أيدينا من  هذه الكتب والتى  تتفق مع أقدم المخطوطات بحيث تصبح جميعها مشكوكا فيها ولا  يمكن الإعتماد عليها. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والواقع  أن مقولة إلقاء شبه المسيح على غيره ليصلب عوضا عنه لم يقل بها أحد من  الحواريين ولا من أعداء المسيح, ولم تظهر هذه المقولة إلا مع ظهور جماعة من  الغنوسيين فى آواخر القرن الثانى للميلاد, وهم جماعة صوفية يطلقون على  أنفسهم اسم العارفين, ويزعمون تلقى المعرفة بإشراقات روحية وقوى كامنة فيهم  يستمدونها من خلال تحضير الأرواح ومناجاتها. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أيا كان الأمر فإن هذه المقولة تحمل فى ذاتها دليل بطلانها بما حوته من تناقض.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لأن القائلين بها من الغنوسيين أختلفوا فيما بينهم حول شخص الشبيه ولم  يتفقوا على رأى واحد بل جاءت جميع رواياتهم التى جاءت بعد مائتى سنة من صلب  المسيح متناقضة نتيجة تطورها.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وقد بدأت بمقولة أن المسيح حكمة الله اتحد بإنسان. ولما مات بالناسوت  صعد اللاهوت, ومن هنا لم يقع الصلب على المسيح بل على الإنسان المتحد به,  ومن هنا شبه لليهود أنهم صلبوا المسيح وهم لم يصلبوه بل صلبوا الناسوت دون  اللاهوت الذى فارقه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     ومن قال بأن شبه المسيح وقع على أحد أتباعه فصلب عوضا عنه, ومن قال أن شبهه وقع على يهوذا مسلمه فصلب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ومن قال أنه توفى قبل صلبه ثم ظهر بجسـد أثيرى أى خيالى فأخذوه وصلبوه  إلا أنهم لم يصلبوه بل شبه لهم أنهم فعلوا ذلك وهم لم يفعلوه لأن جسد  المسيح لم يكن حقيقيا بل كان أثيريا أى خياليا فلم يقع عليه شيئا مما أدعوه  [FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       ومن قال أنه لم يقتل ولم يصلب بمعنى أنه لم يمت على الصليب على وجه  اليقين ولكن شبه لهم ذلك ثم بعد دفنه خرج حيا من القبر. إلى أخر تلك  الرويات المتناقضة. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     فهل ينتظر أصحاب هذه الآراء المتناقضة أن يجدوا مسيحيا واحدا يلغى عقله   ويترك عقيدته التى اتفق عليها جميع رسل المسيح المؤيدين بالروح القدس  الشاهد معهم بالأيات والمعجزات, وآمن بها جميع العالم المتمدين وغير  المتمدين, ووصلت إلينا بالتواتر وصادق عليها التاريخ واعترف بها خصوم  المسيحية وسجلها اليهود فى كتبهم وتاريخهم ومؤلفاتهم وتلمودهم. وسجلتها  مضابط الحكومة الرومانية التى حكمت على المسيح فى ذلك الوقت بالموت صلبا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أيترك عقيدته هذه ليعتنق مقولات متعارضة تخالف الحقيقة التاريخية  الثابتة بالتواتر. مقولات أقل ما توصف به أنها غير قائمة على حقيقة تاريخية  بل على روايات يناقض بعضها البعض بلا سند من تاريخ صحيح أو منطق سليم.      [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن الإنسان الطبيعى لا يمكن أن يستسيغ مثل تلك الروايات ولا أن يقيم  لها وزنا. بل يجد فيها كل ما هو هدام للدين ومناقض للدليل ومناف للبرهان  والمنطق السليم, ومفقد للثقة فى الله الذى يترك العالم فى ضلال مظنة أن  المسيح صلب وقام فى حين أن الذى صلب هو آخر ألقى الله عليه شبه المسيح  ليموت على أنه هو المسيح فينخدع به اليهود والرومان والحواريين وأمه وكل  معارفه ويضل به كل المؤمنين به فيؤمنون بشبيه ليس هو المسيح.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       فإذا كان شبيه المسيح هو الذى صلب ومات وكان المسيح لم يصلب ورفع حيا  أو ميتا فمن الذى ظهر للتلاميذ والرسل وأراهم يديه ورجليه وآثار الجراحات,  ومن أين جاء بالقوة والسلطان ليعطى تلاميذه ورسله قوة للكرازة به فى كل  المسكونة شاهدا الله معهم بآيات وعجائب متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس. ومن هو  الذى ظهر لبولس موبخا إياه بأنه صعب عليه أن يرفس مناخس. ثم أين جثة هذا  الشبيه؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن الكفن المقدس التى انطبعت عليه صورة ثلاثية الأبعاد للمسيح, والقبر  الفارغ الذى يفج منه النور سنويا فى ذكرى القيامة المجيدة هما خير برهان  على أن الذى صلب ودفن وقام من الموت هو المسيح الرب وليس آخر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      من يصدق هذه الروايات التى تقول أن الله أوقع الناس فى ضلالة يوم خدع  أبصار الحواريين وطمس على عيونهم حتى يرفع المسيح من بينهم حيا أو ميتا  ليلقى شبهه على آخر فيؤخذ ويصلب ويموت واليهود يعتقدون أن المسيح هو الذى  صلب. أو ليظهر لهم فى جسد أثيرى خيالى ليصلبوه دون أن يقع عليه شىء من ألم  الصلب. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وهل لم يعلم تلاميذه ؟ وإن علموا فهل كان تبشيرهم بصلبه ودفنه وقيامته  محض إفتراء ؟ وإن كان ذلك كذلك فهل شاركهم الله كذبهم بأن أيدهم بالآيات  الباهرات ومواهب الروح القدس. ألم يكن من المنطقى أن يتخلى الله عنهم ولا  يمدهم بالآيات البينات التى هى برهان الرسولية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       من يحتمل هذه الأقوال التى تحمل فى طياتها إتهام صريح لله بأنه صانع  أكبر خدعة فى التاريخ بأن ألقى شبه المسيح على غيره ليصلب عوضا عنه. أو أن  الذى قدمه للصلب كان مجرد خيال أى روح ذات جسد أثيرى, ولو صحت مقولة هؤلاء  فمن يثق فى الله بعد ذلك؟ لأنه ما أدرانا بعد تلك الخدعة التى تعرضت لها  البشرية أن العالم لم يتعرض لخدع مماثلة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      إن الطعن فى حقيقة صلب المسيح التاريخية هو طعن فى كل وقائع وحقائق  التاريخ. لأن واقعة صلب المسيح بلغت من التواتر حدا جعلها أكثر الوقائع  ثبوتا فى التاريخ والطعن فيها هو طعن وتكذيب لكل وقائع التاريخ المحققة. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]    والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هو من أين استقى الغنوسيين آرائهم ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      المحقق أنهم لم يستقوا هذه الروايات المتناقضة من مصادر لها صفة  تاريخية بل جاءت نتاج تصورات خاصة من خلال إستنارات ذاتية مزعومة من خلال  الإتصال بالأرواح التى تكتب وتتكلم من خلالهم أو من خلال وسطاء روحيين. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وجدير بالذكر أن خرافة إلقاء الشبه على الغير هى من الخرافات التى يرددها أنصار مذهب تحضير الأرواح حتى وقتنا هذا.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      والمعروف أن الغنوسيين كانوا يمارسون الإتصال بالأرواح وتحضيرها ومنهم  استقوا تعاليمهم عن الجسد الأثيرى أو الخيالى وإلقاء الشبه على الغير وغير  ذلك من الأفكار الغنوسية التى ما زالت تتردد حتى اليوم فى مؤلفات دعاة  مذهب تحضير الأرواح وعلى رأسهم داعية الأرواحية على عبد الجليل راضى فى  مؤلفه " المسيح قادم " الذى يعلن فيه هذه الآراء فضلا عن نبوات الأرواح  بقرب ظهور المسيح الحقيقى حسب تصوره الذى يكسر الصليب ويبطل الكتاب المقدس  وكافة العقائد المسيحية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      أى أنه جاء فى الواقع بإعلانات شيطانية عن قرب ظهور المسيح الدجال  الذى سينتحل اسم المسيح الحقيقى وصفته ليضل لو أمكن المختارين أيضا. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض [FONT=&quot]الحادى والثلاثين[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على بقاء المسيح فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      يقول متى البشير أن قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين سألوا الرب قائلين يا  معلم نريد أن نرى منك آية. فأجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا  تعطى له إلا آية يونان النبى. لأنـه كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام  وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال (  متى 12 : 38 - 40 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     يعلق المعترض على ذلك بقوله أن هذه النبوة لم تتحقق لأن المسيح بقى فى بطن الأرض يومان وليلتان فقط .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لقد أعلن الرب للكتبة والفريسيين أنه سيعطى نفسه آية لجيله بأنه كما  كان يونان حيا فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا أيضا سـيكون ابن  الإنسان حيـا فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال قبل أن يخرج من جوفها حيا  كيونان النبى.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لهذا بعد أن أكمل الرب خلاصنا وأبطل الموت بموته على خشـبة الصليب  المقدسة لم يظهر قيامته فورا لئلا متى أظهر مجده وظهر أنه عديم الموت حلت  الدينونة فورا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لذلك ستر المسيح حياته وحياة كل الذين أقامهم معه ( متى 27 : 50 - 53 ) وكذا حياة كل الذين يخلصون من بعد باسمه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى هذا يقول بولس الرسول :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     إن كنـا قـد صرنـا متحديـن معـه [FONT=&quot]بشـبه موتـه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نصير أيضـا بقيامتـه ( رومية 6 : 5 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     بمعنى أننا إن شاركناه فيما يشبه موته مماتين مثله فى الدم وأحياء بروحه المحيى نصير أيضا بقيامته.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لأن حياتنا ( أى قيامتنا ) الآن مستترة مع المسيح فى الله ومتى أظهر  المسيح حياتنا حينئذ نظهر معه فى المجد ( كولوسى 3 : 3 - 4 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       لهذا أحنى ابن الله رأسه كمائت وبعد أن تحقق بيلاطس من موته وهب  الجسد ليوسف الذى أنزله وكفنه ووضعه فى قبر منحوت حيث لم يكن أحد قد وضع به  قط وكان يوم الاستعداد ( أى اليوم السادس الذى يستعدون فيه للسبت )  والسـبت يلوح ( لوقا 23 : 53 - 54 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وفى الغـد ( أى فى السبت ) الذى بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة  والفريسيون إلى بيلاطس وقالوا له قد تذكرنـا أن ذلك المضل قال وهـو حى إنى  بعـد ثلاثـة أيام أقـوم فمر بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتى تلاميذه  ليلا ويسـرقوه ويقولون للشـعب أنه قـام من الأمـوات .. فقال لهم بيلاطس  عندكم حراس اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس وختموا  الحجـر ( متى 27 : 62 - 66 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وبعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب حنوطا, وباكرا جدا فى أول الأسبوع أتين إلى القبر [FONT=&quot]إذ طلعت الشمس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  وكن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر ( مرقس 16 : 1 - 3 )  وإذا زلزلـة عظيمة حدثت لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السـماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن  الباب وجلس عليه .. فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كأموات ( متى 28 : 1 - 4  )  فجاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والظلام باق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا من القبر ( يوحنا 20 : 1 ) لأنه كان عظيما جدا ( مرقس  16 : 4 ) فقال الملاك للمرأتين لا تخافا أنتما فإنى أعلم أنكم تطلبان يسوع  المصلوب ليس هو هاهنا لأنه قام كما قال ( متى 28 : 5 - 6 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      من أقوال الإنجيليين يتضح أن الرب وضع فى القبر فى نهار الجمعة وظل  بـه ليل ونهار السبت وليل الأحد أى أنه كان فى القبر يومين وليلتين فى حين  أنه ينبغى أن يبقى فى بطن القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال كما قال. فأين اليوم  الثالث ؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      الواقع أن هذا اليوم الثالث جاء بطريقة معجزية لأنه باكرا جدا فى ليلة  الأحد والظلام باق جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب إلى القبر وبينما كن  فى طريقهن للقبر [FONT=&quot]إذ طلعت الشمس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بطريقة معجزية فصار نهار اليوم الثالث وبغروبها عاد الليل.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وكانت المجدلية ومريم الأخرى ما يزلن فى الطريق إلى القبر يقلن فيما  بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر وعندما بلغن موضع القبر إذا زلزلة  عظيمة حدثت لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس  عليـه .. فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كأموات فجاءت مريم المجدلية إلى  القبر [FONT=&quot]والظلام باق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  ( بغروب شمس اليوم الثالث المعجزية ) فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا من القبر ( يوحنا  20 : 1 ) فقال الملاك للمرأتين لا تخافا أنتما فإنى أعلم أنكم تطلبان يسوع  المصلوب ليس هو هاهنا لأنه قام كما قال. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وهكذا أظهر القبر الفارغ قيامة الرب وخروجه من القبر والحجر مختوم ومضبوط بالحراسات القائمة حوله والظلام باق. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وهكذا كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا كان ابن  الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ( متى 12 : 40 ) إلا أنه عجل  اليوم الثالث فأشرقت الشمس فى الليل فصار نهار وبغروبها عاد الليل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والآية المعطاة لنا من عقد المقارنة بين يونان والمسيح هى أنه كما كان يونان [FONT=&quot]حيا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا كان المسيح[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فالمسيح كما يقول بطرس الرسول " كان مماتا فى الجسد ( أى حسب الدم  باعتباره مكون جسدى ) ولكن محيى فى الروح ( أى مقام من الموت فى الروح  القدس المحيى الذى هو روح القيامة والحياة ) " ( بطرس الأولى 3 : 18 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لهذا قيل عن موت المسيح أنه شبه موت ( رومية 6 : 5 ) لأن المسيح وإن  مات موتنا إلا أنه لم يمسك من الموت مثلنا. لأنه وحده الذى له عدم الموت.  لأن جسد الكلمة كان حيا بروحه المحيى رغم أنه ذاق موتنا بسفك دمه. لقابلية  الدم للموت.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لهذا وإن مات حسب الجسد بموت الدم لكنه كان محييا أى مقاما من الموت  بحسب الروح القدس المحيى إذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يمسك المسيح آدم الأخير من  الموت أو أن يسود عليه الموت ( الأعمال 2 : 24 ) لكونه وحده الحى الذى لا  يموت.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لذلك نسبحه قائلين :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     قدوس الله قدوس القوى قدوس الذى لا يموت الذى صلب عنا إرحمنا.     [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من  ذلك يتضح أنه كما أن يونان كان حيا فى بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال  هكذا كان ابن الإنسان حيا فى بطن الأرض ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال قبل أن يصعد  إلى مجده بالجسد. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد أثبت مرقس الرسول أن الشمس أشرقت فى الليل بينما كانت المجدلية فى  طريقها إلى القبر ( مرقس 16 : 1 - 3 ) وعندما وصلت القبر وجدت الحجر مرفوعا  والظلام باق ( يوحنا 20 : 1 ) أى أن قيامة المسيح تحققت عقب غياب شمس  اليوم الثالث المعجزية ( سر المسيح  ص 38 - 40 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     والواقع أن هذه الحقائق التى ذكرها الإنجيليون مثبته تاريخيا إذ جاء فى  تقرير أرسله بيلاطس البنطى حاكم اليهودية إلى طيباريوس قيصر فى روما ما  نصه :  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فى إحدى المدن الشرقية التى تسمى أورشليم حيث أقيم فيها معبد الأمة  اليهودية. تجمع كل شعب اليهود وأسلموا إلى رجلا يدعى يسوع وأقاموا ضده  اتهامات لا نهاية لها. إلا أنهم عجزوا عن إدانته فى أى شىء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    لكن كان لهم اتهاما واحدا ضده وهو قوله أن السبت لم يكن يومهم الصحيح للراحة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     لقد صنع هذا الرجل كثيرا من الشفاء والأعمال الطيبة فقد جعل العمى يبصرون وشفى البرص وأقام أمواتا وشفى مفلوجين ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أنه عمل عملا أخر عظيما غريبا حتى بين آلهتنا فقد أقام من الأموات شخصا يدعى لعازر وكان قد مضى على موته أربعة أيام ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     كما أنه عمل عملا أخر عظيما حتى بين آلهتنا. فقد أقام من الأموات شخصا يدعى لعازر وكان قد مضى على موته أربعة أيام ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ثم أن هيرودوس وارخيلاوس وفيلبس وحنانيا وقيافا ومعهم كل الشعب اسلموه  لى لمحاكمته ونظرا لأن كثيرين أثاروا فتنة ضدى فقد أمرت بصلبه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وبينما كان يصلب كانت ظلمة على الأرض كلها واحتجبت الشمس بالكلية  وأظلمت السماء رغم أنه كان لا يزال نهارا حتى أن النجوم ظهرت .. كما أن  القمر الذى كان كالدم لم يسطع طول الليل رغم أنه كان بدرا ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وفى أول الأسبوع ( ليل الأحد الذى يبدأ من الساعة السادسة مساء السبت )  حوالى الساعة الثالثة من الليل ( أى نحو الساعة التاسعة من مساء السبت  بتوقيتنا الحالى ويوافق الحادية عشر بتوقيت جرينش ) توهجت الشمس كما لم  تتوهج من قبل وصارت كل السماء لامعة وكما يأتى البرق فى عاصفة كذلك ظهر فى  الهواء رجال ذو هيئة علوية وفى صفوف جميلة وقد كللهم مجد لا يوصف ومعهـم  جيوش لا تحصى من الملائكة وهى تنادى قائلة المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض  السلام وبالناس المسرة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وعند سماع أصواتهم تحركت الجبال والتلال ( أى حدثت زلزلة عظيمة )  وتشققت الصخور وحدثت فجوات فى كل الأرض ( تفتحت القبور ) وفى وسط هذا الرعب  [FONT=&quot]شوهد الموتى يقومون ثانية ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       وهذا ما أشار إليه متى الرسول بقوله " والأرض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت  والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور [FONT=&quot]بعد قيامته[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " ( متى 27 : 51 - 53 ).[/FONT][/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض الثانى والثلاثين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على تشبيه الله بالخروف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]     يقول المعترض:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    هل يجوز تشبيه الله بالخروف ( رؤيا 17 : 13 ) كما جاء فى سفر الرؤيا.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]    الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     المسيح شبه نفسه بالخروف لكونه ذبيحنا الذى نخلص بدمه من الموت والهلاك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وقد شهد له يوحنا عندما نظره ماشيا عند نهر الأردن بقوله هو ذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      فالمسيح هو كبشنا الذى صار هو نفسه ذبيحة خطية لأجلنا ليأخذ مالنا أى الخطية والموت ويعطينا ما له أى الحياة  فنحيا به.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      لهذا شبه الله نفسه بالحمل المذبوح ( رؤيا 5 :13 ) ليشير إلى حقيقة  كونه كبش المحرقة الأبدية الذى يحمل خطايانا ويكفر بدمه عن دمانا بالموت  عنا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وكانت الشريعة الموسوية تشترط فى ذبيحة المحرقة الدائمة التى يمثلها  المسيح  أن تكون خروف حولى صحيح أى بلا عيب ليقـدم كمحرقـة رائحة ســرور  للرب ( لاويين 8 :  18 - 21  ) وهكذا اسلم المسيح نفسه لأجلنا قربانا  وذبيحة لله رائحة سرور ( أفسس 5 : 2 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وفى هذا يقول بطرس الرسول " عالمين أنكـم أفتديـم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة  أو ذهب .. بل بدم كريم كما من حمـل ( خروف أو كبش ) بلا عيب ولا دنس دم  المسيح معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر فى الأيام الأخيرة من  أجلكـم ( بطرس الأولى 1 : 18 - 20 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وكما شبه المسيح نفسه بالخروف من حيث تقديم دمه كحمل بلا عيب هكذا شبه  نفسه أيضا بالأسد الذى من سبط يهوذا ( رؤيا 5 : 5 ) أى بالملك الذى من سبط  يهوذا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض[FONT=&quot]الثالث والثلاثين[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على التنين ذى السبعة رؤوس والعشرة قرون[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     جاء فى سفر الرؤيا ما نصه :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      وظهرت آية أخرى في السماء. هو ذا تنين عظيم أحمر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة  قرون، وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان, وذنبه يجر ثلث نجوم السـماء فطرحها إلى الأرض  ( رؤيا 12 : 3  - 4 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ويرى المعترض أن ما جاء فى سفر الرؤيا إن هى إلا أساطير وخرافات أبعد  عن أن تكون كلمة الله وأن هذه الكتابات برهان تحريف الكتاب المقدس.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      الواقع أن ما يظنه المعترض أساطير هى فى حقيقتها نبوات رمزية ولو أنه  قرأ سفر الرؤيا بفهم لأدرك أن التنين العظيم الأحمر يرمز إلى الشيطان الذى  يرمز لونه إلى دمويته.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     أما ثلث نجوم السماء الذين طرحوا مع التنين إلى الأرض فهم ثلث الملائكة الذين سقطوا مع إبليس وفى هذا يقول يوحنا الرائى:  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       وحدثت حرب في السماء : ميخائيل وملائكته حاربوا التنين، وحارب التنين  وملائكته ولم يقووا، فلم يوجد مكانهم بعد ذلك في السماء  فطرح التنين  العظيم ، الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله، طرح  إلى الأرض ، وطرحت معه ملائكته ( رؤيا 12: 7 - 10 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ولو أن له معرفة بالكتاب المقدس وبتاريخ الممالك التى رأست العالـم  لأدرك أيضا أن السبعة الرؤوس تشير إلى سبع إمبراطوريات عظمى رأست العالم  بدءا من الرأس الأول مصر ثم الرأس الثانى أشور والثالث بابل والرابع فارس  والخامس اليونان والسادس الرومان التى انقسمت إلى قسمين القسم الغربى تحت  السيطرة الرومانية والقسم الشرقى تحت سيطرة الأتراك العثمانيين الذين  استولوا على القسطنطينية سنة 1453 للميلاد ثم ما لبثت أن أحتلت جميع ممالك  القسم الشرقى من الإمبراطورية الرومانية فتكونت بذلك الإمبراطورية السابعة  التى لم تلبث إلا قليلا حتى دبت فيها عوامل الإنحلال منذ سنة 1805 حتى سقطت  رسميا بإعلان آتاتورك سقوط الخلافة وقيام الجمهورية عام 1924 للميلاد. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]       أما القرون العشرة فهم عشرة ملوك يقومون على أنقاض هذه الإمبراطوريات  ويملكون مع الوحش الذى يرمز للقرن الصغير أى المؤسس الثانى للإمبراطوية  اليونانية التى ستعود فى زمن النهاية وفقا لنبوة دانيال النبى ( دانيال 11 :  40 - 45 + 12 : 1 - 4 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]     وما ذكرته ليس من تفسير خاص بل هذا ما أعلنه الملاك ليوحنا الرائى بالقول :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]      ثم قال لي الملاك لماذا تعجبت؟ أنا أقول لك سر المرأة والوحش الحامل  لها الذي له السبعة الرؤوس والعشرة القرون. الوحش الذي رأيت ( الإمبراطورية  اليونانية ) كان وليس الآن وهو عتيد أن يصعد من الهاوية ويمضي إلى الهلاك,  وسيتعجب الساكنون على الأرض الذين ليست أسماؤهم مكتوبة في سفر الحياة منذ  تأسيس العالم حينما يرون الوحش ( الإمبراطورية اليونانية ) أنه كان وليس  الآن مـع أنه كائن. هنا الذهـن الذي له حكمـة. السـبعة الرؤوس هي سـبعة  جبـال ( إمبراطوريات ) عليها المرأة ( مدينة صور التى سيملك عليها الدجال )  جالسة,  وسبعة ملوك : خمسة سقطوا، وواحد موجود، والآخر لم يأت بعد, ومتى  أتى ينبغي أن يبقى قليلا, والوحش ( الإمبراطوية اليونانية ) الذي كان وليس  الآن فهو ثامن، وهو من السبعة، ويمضي إلى الهلاك, والعشرة القرون التي  رأيت. هي عشرة ملوك لم يأخذوا ملكا بعد. لكنهم يأخذون سلطانهم كملوك ساعة  واحدة مع الوحش ( أى مع الإمبراطورية اليونانية ) هؤلاء لهم رأي واحد،  ويعطون الوحش قدرتهم وسلطانهم. هؤلاء سيحاربون الخـروف ( أى المسيح حمل  الله الحامل خطية العالم ) والخروف يغلبهم. لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك (  رؤيا 17 : 7 - 14 ).[/FONT]*
*
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]   -  أحمد عبد الوهاب " المسيح فى مصادر العقائد المسيحية " ص 259 , 262 ( بتصرف )[/FONT][/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot]   -  الفخر الرازى " مفاتيح الغيب " أو التفسير الكبير مجلد 6 دار الفكر بيروت ص 100- 106[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot]   -  د. عبد الجليل راضى " المسيح قادم " ص 21 –  27 [/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4    -  The Lost Books of The Bible, The World Publishing Company,  Cleveland and New York 1926  P. 275 – 277                                                                            [/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الاعتراض**[FONT=&quot] الرابع والثلاثين*​[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]على وجود ما يسمى بالتنانين العظام*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يقول المعترض:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     جاء فى الكتاب قوله فخلق الله التنانين العظام وكل نفس حية تدب التى فاضت بها المياه كأجناسها وكل طائر ذى جناح كجنسه ( التكوين 1 : 21 ).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     ويرى المعترض أن هذه التنانين العظام لا وجود لها إلا فى الأساطير, وأن ذكرها فى الكتاب المقدس برهان تحريفه.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الرد*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     هذه التنانين هى حيات عظيمة كانت تعيش فى البحار وتعرف بالديناصورات وقد أوضح داود النبى أن الله كسر رؤوسها على المياه بقوله :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أنت شققت البحر بقوتك. كسرت رؤوس التنانين على المياه**[FONT=&quot] ( مزمور 74 : 11 - 14 ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إن ما قرره داود النبى**[FONT=&quot] بروح النبوة منذ أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أثبته علماء العصر الحديث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بقولهم :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     أن البشرية تدين بوجودها إلى أعظم كارثة شهدها العالم حتى الآن! *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     فقبل 65 مليون سنة اختفت الديناصورات التي هيمنت على كوكبنا - وكان حين ذلك كوكبهم - لمدة 140 مليون سنة. قبل أن تحل الثدييات محلها ؟ *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     إن الطبقة الجيولوجية التي احتوت على بقايا آخر الديناصورات احتوت على بقايا أثر ترسبات لمادة الأيريديوم, والمصدر الوحيد المعروف لهذه المادة هو اصطدام أحد النيازك أو مركز الكوكب المنصهر.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]     إن حفرة أريزونا كان يعتقد أنها لبركان خامد قد انهار ثم تبين أنها ناتجة عن اصطدام نيزك بالأرض. كما كشفت الأبحاث الحديثة أيضا عن 200 موقع لاصطدام النيازك وربما كان هنالك المزيد منها. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وتشير الأبحاث العلمية إلى أن حفرة  النيزك الذي تسبب في انقراض الديناصورات موجود في شبة جزيرة يوكاتان في المكسيك وتقع تحت حوالي 1.25 كم من الرواسب وبحجم جيد وصحيح**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إن تحليل لتربة هذا الساحل تؤكد أنها المنطقة التي ضربها النيزك، وقد تم إعادة تمثيل الضربة وتبين أن النيزك اصطدم بزاوية جانبية ثم انزلق حتى توقف وهو اصطدام غير مباشر وهو يتسبب بدمار أشد.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]     لقد كانت قوة النيزك 100 مليون ميجا طن وتبع ذلك موجات من الحرارة انطلقت من مركز الانفجار بسرعة 10.000 كم في الساعة دمرت كل شيء في طريقها .. وخلف الانفجار تلوثاً رهيباً ولعدة عقود اضطربت فيها درجات الحرارة فانقرضت الديناصورات وكانت نهاية العالم وبدايته. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    من ذلك يتضح أن ما ظنه المعترض برهان صحة دعواه هو برهان بطلانها.*[/FONT]






*[FONT=&quot]أهم المراجع*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا : المراجع الكنسية*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1   -  الكتـاب المقـدس منشورات المطبعة الكاثوليكية بيروت *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2   -  كتاب الدسقولية ( تعاليم الرسل ) إعداد د. وليم سليمان قلاده                         1979 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3   -  قانون الإيمان للرسل والديداكية إعداد القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى                   1974 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4   -  الآباء الرســوليون تعريب البطريرك إلياس الرابع منشورات النور                  1982*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5   -  مجموعة الشرع الكنسى ترجمة حنانيا إلياس كساب منشورات النور                  1985 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6   -  مرشـد الطالبيـن للكتـاب المقـدس الثمـين                                        1909*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]7   -  شبهات شيطانيه ضد الكتاب المقدس *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]8   -  ابن كبر " مصباح الظلمة فى إيضاح الخدمة " الجزء الأول*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]9   -  د. وهيب جورجى " مقدمات العهد القديم "                                              1985*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]10 -  القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى " نشــيد الأناشــــيد "                           1986*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]11 -  كيرلـس الإسـكندرى " تفسير إنجيل لوقا " ( خمسة أجزاء )*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]12 -  كيرلـس الإسـكندرى " شرح إنجيل يوحنا " ( خمسة أجزاء )*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]13 -  الأب لويس برسوم الفرنسيسكانى  " حياة يسوع المسيح " جزئان                     1958*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]14 -  أثناسيوس الرسولى " رســـــالة إلى الوثنيين "                                  1981*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]15 -  أثناسيوس الرسولى " تجسد الكلمة " الطبعة الخامسة                                  1978  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]16 -  أثناسيوس الرسولى " المقالة ضد الأريوسيين " ( أربع مقالات ) *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]17 -  رسائل أثناسيوس الرسولى عن الروح القدس ( إلى سرابيون )                       1984*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]18 -  القديس امبروسـيوس " الــروح القــدس " ( ثلاث كتب )             *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]19 -  مجدى صادق " شهود يهوه والمؤامرة الماسونية ضد المسيحية "                     1990*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]20 -  مجدى صادق " الكتاب المقدس مفتاح العلم وأسـرار الكون "                          1992*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]21 -  مجدى صادق " المجىء الثانى هل هو على الأبـــواب ؟ "                          1994 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]22 -  مجدى صادق " ســــــــر المســـــــــيح "                         2005 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]23 -  ويصا وبفنوتيوس " ملشى صادق والمســـــــــيح "*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]24 -  القمص ابراهيم جبره " الثلاث تقديســـــــــــات "                         1979*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]25 -  القمص سيداروس عبد المسيح  " أيـن ولـد المســـيح "                         1980*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]26 -  القمص ميخائيل مينا " علم اللاهوت " المجلد الأول الطبعة السادسة                    1976  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]27 -  الأنبا سـاويرس " الدر الثمين فى إيضـــاح الديـــن "                          1978*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]28 -  الأنبا إيسيذورس " المطالب النظرية فى المواضيع الإلهيـة "                          1985*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]29 -  الأنبا إيسيذورس " الأخاء والسلم بين الدين والعلم "                                   1930*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]30 -  مهندس وهيب عزيز خليل " إستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس " الطبعة الثانية          1978*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]31 -  هنرى م. موريس " الكتاب المقدس ونظريات العلم الحديث " ترجمة نظير عريان      1989*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]32 -  د. فوزى إلياس " الكتاب المقدس والعلم الحديث "                                     1987*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]33 -  يوحنـا النيقيوسـى " تـاريـــخ العــالم القـديـــم "                         1996*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]34 -  يوسابيوس القيصرى " تـاريـــخ الكنيســـــة "                              1979*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]35 -  منســى يوحنـا " تاريخ الكنيســة القبطيـة " الطبعة الثالثة                      1982*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]36 -  نيقـولا امبرازى " كنز النفائس فى اتحــاد الكنـائـس "  *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا : المراجع العامة*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1  -  مهندس أحمد عبد الوهاب " المسيح فى مصادر العقائد المسيحية "                     1978*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2  -  د. على عبد الجليل راضى " المسـيح قـادم " *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3  -  حسـنى يوسـف الأطير " القـرآن واليهــــــود "                              1984*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4  -  الفخر الرازى " مفاتيح الغيب " أو التفسير الكبير مجلد 6 دار الفكر بيروت *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5  -  ابن كمـونــة " تنقيح الأبحـاث للمـلل الثلاث " دار الأنصـار  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6  -  د. عزت قرنى " الفلسفة اليونانية إبتداء من أرسطو " مكتبة سعيد رأفت            *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]7  -  د. صلاح عدس " ملامح الفكر الأوربى المعاصر " كتاب الهلال                         1976  *[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------

